# HD DVRs, Receivers, and R22: Winter 2012 Release Issues/Discussion



## Scott Kocourek

Receivers included in this release:
*HR20-700 • HR20-100 
HR21-100 • HR21-200 • HR21-700 • HR21Pro
HR22-100 • HR23-700
HR24-100 • HR24-200 • HR24-500
R22-200 • R22-100
H21-100 • H21-200 • H23-600
H24-100 • H24-200 • H24-700 
H25-100 • H25-500 • H25-700*

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2950329#post2950329

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## RAD

Love that they added Pandora. 

DIRECTV, keep of the great work added new functionality to existing hardware, always nice to get something new without having to replace set top boxes.


----------



## Blurayfan

RAD said:


> Love that they added Pandora.
> 
> DIRECTV, keep of the great work added new functionality to existing hardware, always nice to get something new without having to replace set top boxes.


I love that DirecTV is always looking for ways to add value to the service and Pandora is a nice feature to have included.


----------



## johnck78

Just got UI last week and they are already rolling out updates?


----------



## Drew2k

I'm glad that the progress bar is back to it's original size.

Would love a little more clarity on where the _improvement_ is in the User Inteface though ... 


> The Contents of this Release: (Differences based on previous national releases)
> 
> *New features*
> 
> Pandora (internet connected receivers only)
> Energy Star Optimizations
> 
> *Updated*
> 
> User Interface Improvements
> Progress Bar Background
> Under the hood


----------



## dpeters11

johnck78 said:


> Just got UI last week and they are already rolling out updates?


Yep, based on feedback from users, the progress bar was changed among one or two other things like the 50 character search limit is reported to be back.


----------



## ATARI

dpeters11 said:


> Yep, based on feedback from users, the progress bar was changed among one or two other things like the 50 character search limit is reported to be back.


I get the warm and fuzzies (I'm being sincere here) when a big corporation actually listens to, and makes changes based on its user's feedback.

It seems so rare nowadays.


----------



## Drucifer

*Feature Removed*


PIG functionality


----------



## RunnerFL

Drucifer said:


> *Feature Removed*
> 
> 
> PIG functionality


PIG Functionality wasn't removed... The ability to use trickplay on the PIG was. HUGE difference dude.


----------



## Blurayfan

Drucifer said:


> *Feature Removed*
> 
> 
> PIG functionality


If enough users give feedback that they don't like that PIG trickplay functions were removed they may be restored.


----------



## RunnerFL

As far as the Energy Star optimizations, they don't save you a darn thing. All it does is puts the unit in standby after 4 hours of no activity.


----------



## RunnerFL

Blurayfan said:


> If enough users give feedback that they don't like that trickplay functions were removed they may be restored.


That usually is the case but this change was made based on the new remotes. I'm pretty sure they won't be going back on this one since some of the remotes are already out in the wild.


----------



## Blurayfan

RunnerFL said:


> That usually is the case but this change was made based on the new remotes. I'm pretty sure they won't be going back on this one since some of the remotes are already out in the wild.


What about the new remotes requires this removal, is there a change to button location or operation that causes this to be needed?


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

"RunnerFL" said:


> That usually is the case but this change was made based on the new remotes. I'm pretty sure they won't be going back on this one since some of the remotes are already out in the wild.


This is an assumption at this point in time really. Because the remotes your talking about are the ones they are using only for RVU client tv's thus far....
Haven't seen mention of that remote style going to take over all other models for main receivers yet....


----------



## dpeters11

RunnerFL said:


> As far as the Energy Star optimizations, they don't save you a darn thing. All it does is puts the unit in standby after 4 hours of no activity.


If your TV can go into power save when it detects no input signal from the box, that can save some. I think that's where they're going with this.


----------



## Drucifer

RunnerFL said:


> PIG Functionality wasn't removed... The ability to use trickplay on the PIG was. HUGE difference dude.


Wasn't? You now have zero control over the PIG. Nothing - Nadda - Not one damn thing!


----------



## Drucifer

RunnerFL said:


> That usually is the case but *this change was made based on the new remotes*. I'm pretty sure they won't be going back on this one since some of the remotes are already out in the wild.


Because of a remote? Do you know how dumb that sounds?


----------



## Blurayfan

Drucifer said:


> Wasn't? You now have zero control over the PIG. Nothing - Nadda - Not one damn thing!


The way I read the post was if PIG functionality was removed that would mean the PIG is completely removed from the system. Where as here just trickplay was disabled while in the PIG.


----------



## Drucifer

Blurayfan said:


> The way I read the post was if PIG functionality was removed that would mean the PIG is completely removed from the system. Where as here *just trickplay* was disabled while in the PIG.


Try changing the PIG channel from any screen but the Guide.


----------



## Blurayfan

Drucifer said:


> Try changing the PIG channel from any screen but the Guide.


I could accept that change... There have been times I wanted to key in a channel in the guide to jump to the listings for that channel. However due to the fact the PIG was highlighted the DVR changed channels causing the buffer to be lost.


----------



## sigma1914

Drucifer said:


> Wasn't? You now have zero control over the PIG. Nothing - Nadda - Not one damn thing!


So? What are you doing watching the little PIG where you need to use trickplay? If you're in menus/guide, then you don't need to ff/rew/etc because you're busy in the guide...you can't do both, it's physically impossible.

Sounds like another personal agenda brigade.


----------



## Go Beavs

The 2 second banner display option is back also.


----------



## Alebob911

I have a friend who got the new THR22 and he's not caring for it right now escpesially when I tell him what I can do with my HR units vs his. Also the fact that its an older HR unit with tivo SW kinda burned him. Had to explain to him that it was fairly old hardware with tivo software, showed him a HR24 and liked the design and speed as well as the HDGUI.


Captain Spaulding said:


> I was seriously considering going with the new TiVo box, but the addition of Pandora is at least making me think twice about the change.


----------



## Go Beavs

From a different thread...



TomCat said:


> Surprised, startled even, that there appears to be no info here yet.
> 
> At first blush, the fix to the time bar is a good one (could be better; could have been a month earlier in the original release).
> 
> New apps (yawn). Not sure why Pandora rates its own slot, though.
> 
> *I like the power save feature; with what, 6 million DVRs out there they could save 100 kW hours a day in energy for us this way, although a DVR in standby only takes about 10 w less than one not in standby.*
> 
> No problems so far; appears to be a good up rev. Thanks to DTV for fixing the time bar a little bit.


Try 0-1 watt difference. Like *dpeters11* said, the only real energy savings will come from TVs that turn off automatically with no signal.


----------



## dpeters11

Go Beavs said:


> The 2 second banner display option is back also.


Good point. I'm sure that's not enough for everyone, but still is 50% faster going away.


----------



## ShapeGSX

sigma1914 said:


> So? What are you doing watching the little PIG where you need to use trickplay? If you're in menus/guide, then you don't need to ff/rew/etc because you're busy in the guide...you can't do both, it's physically impossible.
> 
> Sounds like another personal agenda brigade.


It's not that I'm watching the little PIG. It's that I DON'T want to watch the little PIG.

When I'm searching for something family appropriate to watch with my son, and an inappropriate commercial or program shows up in the PIG, I used to be able to hit pause and the show would immediately stop.

Now I have to hit pause (it is automatic for me), wonder why the hell it didn't work, then dope slap my forehead, fumble with the remote to find the Exit button, then hit pause. And by that time, the commercial is usually over since the DVR is slow as molasses anyway. Then I have to make my way back to whatever I was doing.

They REMOVED functionality that I used on a daily basis.


----------



## sigma1914

ShapeGSX said:


> It's not that I'm watching the little PIG. It's that I DON'T want to watch the little PIG.
> 
> When I'm searching for something family appropriate to watch with my son, and an inappropriate commercial or program shows up in the PIG, I used to be able to hit pause and the show would immediately stop.
> 
> Now I have to hit pause (it is automatic for me), wonder why the hell it didn't work, then dope slap my forehead, fumble with the remote to find the Exit button, then hit pause. And by that time, the commercial is usually over since the DVR is slow as molasses anyway. Then I have to make my way back to whatever I was doing.
> 
> They REMOVED functionality that I used on a daily basis.


If you're that worried about seeing something inappropriate, then pause first before entering the menu.


----------



## MrLatte

Can we turn off the auto-standby after 4 hours of inactivity feature? Otherwise I'll have to reprogram my Harmony to incorporate a "power on" command at the start of each activity - and hopefully it won't toggle!


----------



## ShapeGSX

sigma1914 said:


> If you're that worried about seeing something inappropriate, then pause first before entering the menu.


Yes, I'll likely have to learn some other method now that they screwed up the interface.

That doesn't change the fact that they should not have removed the functionality and usage model that has been there for years and people have grown to rely on!

If they removed something that you used on a daily basis, I bet you would be angry, too.


----------



## Blurayfan

MrLatte said:


> Can we turn off the auto-standby after 4 hours of inactivity feature? Otherwise I'll have to reprogram my Harmony to incorporate a "power on" command at the start of each activity - and hopefully it won't toggle!


Yes, you could disable the power saver in the settings menu.


----------



## Herdfan

Drucifer said:


> Because of a remote? Do you know how dumb that sounds?


It does, but seems to be the case. The new remotes do not have the colored buttons (except red). So to jump forward in the guide by 12 hours, you will probably have to use another key like one of the trickplay buttons.

Any idea if the roll out will be as staggered as the last one. IIRC when they do a small update like this it goes across the country much quicker.


----------



## ShapeGSX

Herdfan said:


> It does, but seems to be the case. The new remotes do not have the colored buttons (except red). So to jump forward in the guide by 12 hours, you will probably have to use another key like one of the trickplay buttons.


They still have a pause button though, right? 

Actually, what's really annoying (if I remember correctly) is that hitting pause while in the recorded program list will not only not pause the PIG, it will actually PLAY whatever you had selected in the list!

Though, I suppose it would technically stop whatever was in the PIG.


----------



## Blurayfan

Herdfan said:


> It does, but seems to be the case. The new remotes do not have the colored buttons (except red). So to jump forward in the guide by 12 hours, you will probably have to use another key like one of the trickplay buttons.


The receiver should be able to know what was intended by what was highlighted on the screen. Highlighted PIG remote commands execute trickplay requests. Highlighted program title or channel in the guide remote command tell the guide to jump forward or back, etc.


----------



## ShapeGSX

Blurayfan said:


> The receiver should be able to know what was intended by what was highlighted on the screen. Highlighted PIG, remote commands execute trickplay requests. Highlighted program title or channel in the guide, remote command tell the guide to jump forward or back.


You haven't been able to highlight the PIG for years. 

Or did they add that back without me noticing?


----------



## Herdfan

ShapeGSX said:


> They still have a pause button though, right?


Yes, but I believe it is a Play/Pause toggle.



Blurayfan said:


> The receiver should be able to know what was intended by what was highlighted on the screen. Highlighted PIG remote commands execute trickplay requests. Highlighted program title or channel in the guide remote command tell the guide to jump forward or back, etc.


We could figure that out, but think of all the calls to CS when for some reason every once in a while the guide won't jump forward.

Edit: Doesn't anyone have a picture of the new remote? I know it was in a thread here somewhere.


----------



## Blurayfan

ShapeGSX said:


> You haven't been able to highlight the PIG for years.
> 
> Or did they add that back without me noticing?


I'm not sure. I used to notice it was highlighted by the yellow surrounding it, however recently I have not paid much attention to it.



Herdfan said:


> Yes, but I believe it is a Play/Pause toggle.
> 
> We could figure that out, but think of all the calls to CS when for some reason every once in a while the guide won't jump forward.
> 
> Edit: Doesn't anyone have a picture of the new remote? I know it was in a thread here somewhere.


There is another option to allow the guide to jump forward or back while at the same time allow PIG trickplay to function.
Use the volume key on the remote
+ forward 12 hours
- back 12 hours


----------



## Herdfan

Blurayfan said:


> Use the volume key on the remote
> + forward 12 hours
> - back 12 hours


But then those who want to change the Volume while in the PIG would complain. :eek2:


----------



## Blurayfan

Herdfan said:


> But then those who want to change the Volume while in the PIG would complain. :eek2:


Maybe not such a good idea, if the remote is programmed to control an A/V receiver that won't work.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Go Beavs said:


> The 2 second banner display option is back also.


That's better news than the addition of Pandora!!!


----------



## Drucifer

sigma1914 said:


> So? What are you doing watching the little PIG . . . .


I'm mid-way in the ToDo List near the top of the hour and I need to change the channel because DVRs don't have AutoTune.

I must stop what I was doing. Exit the GUI. Change the channel. And then must repeat the now excessively long steps to just get back to the ToDo List, never mind locating where I was in the list.

Oh yeah, I real happy camper with four DVRs with Boolean Searches that can't tell First Runs from Reruns.


----------



## mgavs

I am surprised no one else is having audio issues with Pandora: Here is what I previously wrote somewhere else:
Audio via coax digital

This is an _extremely significant problem_: When playing Pandora, the HR20-100 "resets" the sound stream between each song. This causes a loud screech/pop/static between each song. But more important: _It causes the sound system to reset_, this causes the loss of the selected sound mode, requiring a manual selection of the sound mode between each song! In other words, it's doing what you would normally expect when switching between a 2 channel and 5.1 program. But it's doing it between each song. Also, though most people may not experience this problem: In our case this constant switching causes the first 1-2 seconds of audio to be lost. This _does not happen when listening to Sonic channels_ and certainly should not happen when listening to Pandora.

Once in Pandora, the sound should NOT reset between each track since there is no difference in audio format between songs. This not only happens during songs but we noticed it happens when doing anything on the Pandora screens. We just connected to Pandora and it's great but not practical to use with this bug.


----------



## balboadave

Drucifer said:


> I'm mid-way in the ToDo List near the top of the hour and I need to change the channel because DVRs don't have AutoTune.
> 
> I must stop what I was doing. Exit the GUI. Change the channel. *And then must repeat the now excessively long steps to just get back to the ToDo List, never mind locating where I was in the list. *
> Oh yeah, I real happy camper with four DVRs with Boolean Searches that can't tell First Runs from Reruns.


Just press the left arrow.


----------



## sigma1914

Drucifer said:


> I'm mid-way in the ToDo List near the top of the hour and I need to change the channel because DVRs don't have AutoTune.
> 
> I must stop what I was doing. Exit the GUI. Change the channel. And then must repeat the now excessively long steps to just get back to the ToDo List, never mind locating where I was in the list.
> 
> Oh yeah, I real happy camper with four DVRs with Boolean Searches that can't tell First Runs from Reruns.





balboadave said:


> Just press the left arrow.


What he said ^^^^. Or get a remote with macros. There's very affordable ones out there.


----------



## Laxguy

MrLatte said:


> Can we turn off the auto-standby after 4 hours of inactivity feature? Otherwise I'll have to reprogram my Harmony to incorporate a "power on" command at the start of each activity - and hopefully it won't toggle!


Assuredly so. Menu-> Settings. But you don't have to wait 4 hours till you do that!


----------



## mkdtv21

Is there anything different with youtube with this release?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Love Pandora, like how fast the screen saver comes up and how quick the song information changes, if we could only get that on the Sonic Tap channels now.

One thing I noticed is that the buffer goes away if you go into Pandora?



Herdfan said:


> Edit: Doesn't anyone have a picture of the new remote? I know it was in a thread here somewhere.


Yes see below.


----------



## RunnerFL

Blurayfan said:


> What about the new remotes requires this removal, is there a change to button location or operation that causes this to be needed?


On the new remotes the pause and play buttons are the same physical button.


----------



## RunnerFL

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> This is an assumption at this point in time really. Because the remotes your talking about are the ones they are using only for RVU client tv's thus far....
> Haven't seen mention of that remote style going to take over all other models for main receivers yet....


It's not an assumption at all. The pause and play buttons are the same physical button, that's a fact.


----------



## RunnerFL

dpeters11 said:


> If your TV can go into power save when it detects no input signal from the box, that can save some. I think that's where they're going with this.


Yeah, but that's your TV. You don't save any power on your DVR.


----------



## RunnerFL

Drucifer said:


> Wasn't? You now have zero control over the PIG. Nothing - Nadda - Not one damn thing!


The PIG still functions, aka it still acts as a Picture In Guide and shows you video. If they removed that function we'd no longer have PIG at all.


----------



## Drew2k

[delete]


----------



## Dcm210

How do you get Pandora on Directv,is it on a channel?


----------



## RunnerFL

Drucifer said:


> Because of a remote? Do you know how dumb that sounds?


Is that towards me? You know attacks aren't allowed here...


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

"RunnerFL" said:


> It's not an assumption at all. The pause and play buttons are the same physical button, that's a fact.


Seemed like you were saying those new remotes were going to be used for all receivers in your other post which is an assumption at this point. That's what I was referring to. 
Currently they are only used for RVU client tvs and that's it last I noticed.


----------



## Drew2k

Herdfan said:


> Yes, but I believe it is a Play/Pause toggle.
> 
> We could figure that out, but think of all the calls to CS when for some reason every once in a while the guide won't jump forward.
> 
> Edit: Doesn't anyone have a picture of the new remote? I know it was in a thread here somewhere.


Here's the new RVU-client DIRECTV remote:


----------



## Laxguy

Dcm210 said:


> How do you get Pandora on Directv,is it on a channel?


It will come with updated software. And accessible via the Menu. DVRs only.


----------



## RunnerFL

MrLatte said:


> Can we turn off the auto-standby after 4 hours of inactivity feature? Otherwise I'll have to reprogram my Harmony to incorporate a "power on" command at the start of each activity - and hopefully it won't toggle!


Yes, you can turn it off.


----------



## Dcm210

Laxguy said:


> It will come with updated software. And accessible via the Menu. DVRs only.


ok thanks.


----------



## RunnerFL

ShapeGSX said:


> They still have a pause button though, right?


Yes, but play and pause are the same physical button on the new remotes. You can't pause the PIG anymore so you can be able to play a recording from your list.


----------



## RunnerFL

Blurayfan said:


> There is another option to allow the guide to jump forward or back while at the same time allow PIG trickplay to function.
> Use the volume key on the remote
> + forward 12 hours
> - back 12 hours


And then what would you use to turn up/down the volume? Let's be serious... Volume up/down is key'd to your TV/AVR, not the DVR.


----------



## RunnerFL

mkdtv21 said:


> Is there anything different with youtube with this release?


Yes, it's in "Extras" now and not mixed in with Smart Search.


----------



## RunnerFL

Dcm210 said:


> How do you get Pandora on Directv,is it on a channel?


It's an "App" in "Extras".


----------



## RunnerFL

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Seemed like you were saying those new remotest were going to be used for all receivers in your other post which is an assumption at this point. That's what I was referring to.
> Currently they are only used for RVU client tvs and that's it last I noticed.


They can, and will, be used for all receivers. The new "Hotel" remote is the same way.


----------



## Drew2k

RunnerFL said:


> Yes, it's in "Extras" now and not mixed in with Smart Search.


And *TV Apps* also is in Extras now, so DIRECTV is trying to make some features more visible/accessible...


----------



## RunnerFL

Drew2k said:


> Here's the new RVU-client DIRECTV remote, also rumored to be in use in some hotel properties.


The hotel remote is different. It's the one they claim has an anti contagion surface, or whatever they call it when they claim the surface repels viruses and stuff.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

"RunnerFL" said:


> They can, and will, be used for all receivers. The new "Hotel" remote is the same way.


This a fact stated somewhere I'm missing? Have hotels always gotten the new remotes first?


----------



## RunnerFL

Here's the hotel, germ-free, remote.


----------



## Drew2k

RunnerFL said:


> The hotel remote is different. It's the one they claim has an anti contagion surface, or whatever they call it when they claim the surface repels viruses and stuff.


I forgot about the germ-free part ... you're right. I'll take that out of the post.


----------



## RunnerFL

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> This a fact stated somewhere I'm missing? Have hotels always gotten the new remotes first?


Read my previous post, and chill out. You act as though I'm making stuff up...


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

"RunnerFL" said:


> Read my previous post, and chill out. You act as though I'm making stuff up...


 I just asked a simple question as to where you were getting this information from because I hadn't herd nor read about it. Nor ever herd of them rolling out newest remotes to hotels first then consumers after...
Seems you are the one that might need to chill since it was a simple question bud.


----------



## RunnerFL

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> I just asked a simple question as to where you were getting this information from because I hadn't herd nor read about it.


And I guess if you haven't heard about it then it's not the truth??



Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Nor ever herd of them rolling out newest remotes to hotels first then consumers after...
> Seems you are the one that might need to chill since it was a simple question bud.


The info is all over the Internet, google it if you don't believe me. You may want to look things up in the future before you accuse people of saying things "based on an assumption". Seems like you assumed...


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

"RunnerFL" said:


> And I guess if you haven't heard about it then it's not the truth??
> 
> The info is all over the Internet, google it if you don't believe me.


The only thing I read and saw about the germ free remote was over 6mo ago and stated it was a hotel remote. Never saw anything saying that style or germ free remote was going to replace the current RC65's. Besides that all I saw was the RVU client remote also never stated to be replacing the current regular home line of remotes.

Sorry if after looking around without an answer, i just don't take a users side comments as being fact without some proof or least asking where they herd it from.

Again all i was doing was asking a simple question and yet you seem to want to make a big deal about it. Sorry next time ill know never ask ...


----------



## TheRatPatrol

balboadave said:


> Just press the left arrow.


Or the back button.


RunnerFL said:


> They can, and will, be used for all receivers.


So no new remotes with dedicated PIP buttons on them in the future?


----------



## TomCat

RunnerFL said:


> As far as the Energy Star optimizations, they don't save you a darn thing. All it does is puts the unit in standby after 4 hours of no activity.


 That depends.

There are indeed potential savings for those of us who forget to put the unit in standby, or are too lazy (same folks whose parents kept yelling "turn that light off when you leave the room!") or fall asleep in front of the TV, or just never got into the habit, and that is, sadly, a lot of us. Specs I have seen are that standby consumes 10 less watts than "on". That might not sound like much, but if you do the math:....

6 million or so (probably more) DVRs minus the number always put in standby times the number of hours on average that the rest should be in standby in each case -4, times 10 watts, times 365.25 days = ......(drum roll, please)

....Really no matter how thinly you slice it, conservatively hundreds of thousands of megawatt hours per year in energy savings _for us_, which could amount to $25k in energy costs that _we don't have to pay, anymore. _We win, and by whatever voodoo math you might use, it is still pretty far from "don't save you a darn thing". Extend this to another 25 million STB receivers as well and the numbers start to pile up. As Senator Everett Dirksen once said,


> _ "A million here and a million there, and pretty soon we're talking real money."_


...or something like that.

Now, did they do this out of altruism to the customer or to avoid energy star penalties from the government? Bottom line, _it doesn't matter, _because everybody wins, and you would have to search deep and wide to find much fault with them doing this, that is unless you are just itching for an opportunity to whine about something (something you of course would never do).


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

RunnerFL said:


> They can, and will, be used for all receivers. The new "Hotel" remote is the same way.


I think this all came down to me thinking that exact remote was going to be taking over all the standard ones and in homes, like i mentioned before. If im right you were really saying they are "the same" as in the "buttons" on each were the same, NOT that the actual remotes were physically the same.

chalk it up to misunderstanding.


----------



## TomCat

Blurayfan said:


> The way I read the post was if PIG functionality was removed that would mean the PIG is completely removed from the system. Where as here just trickplay was disabled while in the PIG.


Funny, I'm pretty sure I used trick play in the PIG when listening to the blowhards on_ Meet The Press_ yesterday while verifying SL recordings. It seemed to work fine.



sigma1914 said:


> So? What are you doing watching the little PIG where you need to use trickplay? If you're in menus/guide, then you don't need to ff/rew/etc because you're busy in the guide...you can't do both, it's physically impossible...


Getting one's head stuck up certain orifices, now that's physically impossible. But trick play in the PIG (even as much as I wish they'd remove the PIG altogether) is something I do all the time.


----------



## TomCat

Captain Spaulding said:


> I was seriously considering going with the new TiVo box, but the addition of Pandora is at least making me think twice about the change.


And now we know why they did that.


----------



## TomCat

Go Beavs said:


> F...Try 0-1 watt difference. Like *dpeters11* said, the only real energy savings will come from TVs that turn off automatically with no signal.


That savings is ON TOP of the savings from being in "Standby". My figures come from reports from those in the know right here on this forum. IIRC, they indicated that "on" consumed about 36 watts, while "Standby" consumed about 25-27 watts.

Again, do the math. And if you know anything about what current levels it takes to keep those sorts of circuits (video and audio buffer stages; front panel lights and accessibility) running, you would be forced to agree that those numbers are realistic. Half a watt won't even light the blue ring.

According to those in the know on an old ReplayTV site, the difference was 21 watts to 26 watts for the old SD ShowStopper and Replay, but then dual tuners, bigger CPUs, more features, and new LSIs that are one-size-fits-all can explain why newer DVRs might consume more power than they did, which tends to support the HD DVR+ numbers that were posted right here.

Those numbers aren't hard and fast or empirically provable without some real evidence, but they are still realistic. Your number seems more like the wild-assed guess of someone who has no real idea and no electronics background to support that guess. But then my apologies if you do.

And why would they even do that if it was not at all significant? Odds are they wouldn't, and that since they did, it is.


----------



## TomCat

ShapeGSX said:


> It's not that I'm watching the little PIG. It's that I DON'T want to watch the little PIG.
> 
> When I'm searching for something family appropriate to watch with my son, and an inappropriate commercial or program shows up in the PIG, I used to be able to hit pause and the show would immediately stop.
> 
> Now I have to hit pause (it is automatic for me), wonder why the hell it didn't work, then dope slap my forehead, fumble with the remote to find the Exit button, then hit pause. And by that time, the commercial is usually over since the DVR is slow as molasses anyway. Then I have to make my way back to whatever I was doing.
> 
> They REMOVED functionality that I used on a daily basis.


Yer preachin' to the choir reach: ; I agree wholeheartedly that the PIG should either go, or be a user pref, and your reasons should be enough for them to say "Oh, we never thought about it that deep". Ya think? Duh. 

But pause works; it just doesn't work as fast. Chalk that up to the new GUI being more of a CPU task to render on the fly; since the new GUI, it just takes a lot longer before the DVR can respond to the remote, say, after you delete a program or when you are scrolling the guide or play list. Of course this is on HR20's, built before the cost-cutting austerity models 21, 22, and 23. God only knows what the new GUI did to their already-sluggish behavior. So maybe for you, it won't work, but it does for me.

This (hatred of almost all things PIG [other than bacon])is why I have an off-air channel that I can't receive in the center of my "Pick 9" screen, which I try to keep the DVR on at all times (and is only thwarted by double records).


----------



## RunnerFL

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Again all i was doing was asking a simple question and yet you seem to want to make a big deal about it. Sorry next time ill know never ask ...


That's not true. You blasted me for assuming, when in fact it was you assuming. You didn't once ask where I got the info.


----------



## RunnerFL

TheRatPatrol said:


> So no new remotes with dedicated PIP buttons on them in the future?


Not based on what we've seen so far.


----------



## RunnerFL

TomCat said:


> There are indeed potential savings for those of us who forget to put the unit in standby, or are too lazy (same folks whose parents kept yelling "turn that light off when you leave the room!") or fall asleep in front of the TV, or just never got into the habit, and that is, sadly, a lot of us. Specs I have seen are that standby consumes 10 less watts than "on". That might not sound like much, but if you do the math:....


Someone did the math. They hooked up the unit to a killo-watt meter and the savings was "negligible". There's not a 10w difference between on and standby.



TomCat said:


> ....Really no matter how thinly you slice it, conservatively hundreds of thousands of megawatt hours per year in energy savings _for us_, which could amount to $25k in energy costs that _we don't have to pay, anymore.
> _


_

That would be great, if the unit actually was saving that much._


----------



## RunnerFL

TomCat said:


> That savings is ON TOP of the savings from being in "Standby".


No it's not. There is ZERO difference between "standby" and when power saving mode kicks in.


----------



## TomCat

sigma1914 said:


> If you're that worried about seeing something inappropriate, then pause first before entering the menu.


This does not work when deleting the program you just viewed. At all. Never has. It has always taken a long time before it finally pauses, because the underpowered CPU is busy deleting a program on command, which apparently is much more important not to defer than a pause command (which in my mind should take precedence).

Not only that, it takes a much loooooooooooooooonger time to delete (while it inappropriately does not clear the "want to delete" banner [of course I do, that's why I pressed the button 30 seconds ago]) than it did with the SD GUI. I could hear who the killer is AND watch him walked out in handcuffs during the time the PIG appears and the time it finally pauses. Before, I could just hear who the killer is. Neither has ever been welcome, which is a requirement in my living room. Just dumping me into audio and video I don't want to see is ridiculous.


----------



## dpeters11

According to the Energy Star charts, the tested difference between on and sleep is 2 watts for an HR24-500, most others listed were less than that. HR24-100 is less than half a watt.


----------



## TomCat

TheRatPatrol said:


> Love Pandora, like how fast the screen saver comes up and how quick the song information changes, if we could only get that on the Sonic Tap channels now.
> 
> One thing I noticed is that the buffer goes away if you go into Pandora?...


Probably for the same DRM reasons that you can't record Sonic Tap.

I used that the other night and the info was changing very quickly. Maybe a benefit of the new GUI?


----------



## RunnerFL

dpeters11 said:


> According to the Energy Star charts, the tested difference between on and sleep is 2 watts for an HR24-500, most others listed were less than that. HR24-100 is less than half a watt.


Yup, nowhere near 10w. I've seen the posts and charts right here on dbstalk.com.


----------



## RunnerFL

The one change with the new release that really really irks me is that they took away -- for delete.


----------



## sigma1914

TomCat said:


> This does not work when deleting the program you just viewed. At all. Never has. It has always taken a long time before it finally pauses, because the underpowered CPU is busy deleting a program on command, which apparently is much more important not to defer than a pause command (which in my mind should take precedence).
> 
> Not only that, it takes a much loooooooooooooooonger time to delete (while it inappropriately does not clear the "want to delete" banner [of course I do, that's why I pressed the button 30 seconds ago]) than it did with the SD GUI. I could hear who the killer is AND watch him walked out in handcuffs during the time the PIG appears and the time it finally pauses. Before, I could just hear who the killer is. Neither has ever been welcome, which is a requirement in my living room. Just dumping me into audio and video I don't want to see is ridiculous.


Press mute and don't look at the PIG... problem solved.


----------



## TomCat

RunnerFL said:


> Is that towards me? You know attacks aren't allowed here...


Sorry, saying something sounds dumb is not an attack. "_Why you...I oughtta...",_ now that's an attack. "_YOU are so dumb!"_; that's probably an attack. Although both are really only opinions. Rude is not a felony offense on the internet (if it were, I'd be in solitary).

Or maybe I'm wrong; I once posted _"You know what, if f I could only reach through this VGA monitor screen..." _on a Tivo forum and never even finished the sentence. BOOM! Banished for 3 days (don't throw me in that briar patch). OK, stupid post on my part (won't be the last), erring on the side of caution, etc., etc., I get it. But I got a lot done those 3 days. 

Have I learned anything since then? Probably not all that much. You really have no idea how much I am holding back. :grin:

But I really love you all, even if I have to defend a post or two every so often. 

Here's a tip: preface everything controversial with "I'm just sayin' " which makes EVerything all right [not].


----------



## TomCat

RunnerFL said:


> They can, and will, be used for all receivers. The new "Hotel" remote is the same way.


Guess its time for me to stock up on existing remotes.


----------



## Go Beavs

TomCat said:


> That savings is ON TOP of the savings from being in "Standby". My figures come from reports from those in the know right here on this forum. IIRC, they indicated that "on" consumed about 36 watts, while "Standby" consumed about 25-27 watts.
> 
> Again, do the math. And if you know anything about what current levels it takes to keep those sorts of circuits (video and audio buffer stages; front panel lights and accessibility) running, you would be forced to agree that those numbers are realistic. Half a watt won't even light the blue ring.
> 
> According to those in the know on an old ReplayTV site, the difference was 21 watts to 26 watts for the old SD ShowStopper and Replay, but then dual tuners, bigger CPUs, more features, and new LSIs that are one-size-fits-all can explain why newer DVRs might consume more power than they did, which tends to support the HD DVR+ numbers that were posted right here.
> 
> Those numbers aren't hard and fast or empirically provable without some real evidence, but they are still realistic. *Your number seems more like the wild-assed guess of someone who has no real idea and no electronics background to support that guess. But then my apologies if you do.*
> 
> And why would they even do that if it was not at all significant? Odds are they wouldn't, and that since they did, it is.


I stand by those numbers based on testing done on HR2x DVRs by fellow forum members. It's not really a wild guess. If you've got different testing results, well then I stand corrected.


----------



## dennisj00

I've had a 'Kill-a-watt' on a HR22-100 since this 'energy savings' started.

32 or 33 watts is all I've seen off or on - and since the display is +/- 1 digit, you be the judge.


----------



## RunnerFL

TomCat said:


> Guess its time for me to stock up on existing remotes.


I use my Harmony remotes but I do have a backup stock of DirecTV remotes. With the key presses going away though that doesn't offer much solace.


----------



## TomCat

RunnerFL said:


> Someone did the math. They hooked up the unit to a killo-watt meter and the savings was "negligible". There's not a 10w difference between on and standby...


 So YOU say. I say that person did the math wrong. The fiction section is over on the far side of the bookstore.


----------



## RunnerFL

TomCat said:


> So YOU say. I say that person did the math wrong. The fiction section is over on the far side of the bookstore.


Read on buddy, I'm not the only one. Stop pointing fingers at me, I don't make up stuff.


----------



## sigma1914

TomCat said:


> So YOU say. I say that person did the math wrong. The fiction section is over on the far side of the bookstore.


Then YOU test it and disprove the results.


----------



## cypherx

LOVE the update, Pandora is awesome.

Still wouldn't mind seeing an option to view more channels in the grid.

I did a little mockup, 2 more channels plus logo's. Would of taken a lot more time to do more hours.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## hiker

Just tired Kill-a-watt on HR20-100:
41W blue ring off.
41W-42W blue ring on.
40W-41W standby.


----------



## jsquash

RunnerFL said:


> The one change with the new release that really really irks me is that they took away -- for delete.


Why did they change this and what is the new way to delete something in the playlist?


----------



## TomCat

dennisj00 said:


> I've had a 'Kill-a-watt' on a HR22-100 since this 'energy savings' started.
> 
> 32 or 33 watts is all I've seen off or on - and since the display is +/- 1 digit, you be the judge.
> 
> And sorry TomCat, "*Half a watt won't even light the blue ring*."
> 
> Ever heard of LED lighting?


90% of the lighting in my house is LED lighting. I know a thing or two about that, and I know a thing or two about board-level current draw and circuit design after working with it closely for decades. There is also extensive circuitry to get the "blue ring" to do the dances it does. Everything that I do know and have seen posted up until right now points to about 10 watts, and the pilot lights are the smallest fraction of that. Kill-a-watts are notoriously inaccurate, especially for low current draws. The findings I was talking about used a true amp meter. You can _try_ to prove me wrong, but so far, you haven't even begun to. So, I have no choice but to stand by what I know and by what I've read here on the forum before and on other forums.

And I just realized that this is just another internet d***-measuring exercise that I don't really care about. Your's is probably bigger, if that makes you happy. And them adding this feature is a really horrible burden to place on us, isn't it?


----------



## dpeters11

"jsquash" said:


> Why did they change this and what is the new way to delete something in the playlist?


Dash mirrors yellow. You would use a normal delete and confirm.


----------



## RunnerFL

jsquash said:


> Why did they change this and what is the new way to delete something in the playlist?


For the same reason as PIG trickplay removal, the new remotes.

There's no new way, you just have to use the slow way of using the red button, then confirming, then waiting. Much slower than just -- and the recording is gone.


----------



## RunnerFL

TomCat said:


> 90% of the lighting in my house is LED lighting. I know a thing or two about that, and I know a thing or two about board-level current draw and circuit design after working with it closely for decades. There is also extensive circuitry to get the "blue ring" to do the dances it does. Everything that I do know and have seen posted up until right now points to about 10 watts, and the pilot lights are the smallest fraction of that. Kill-a-watts are notoriously inaccurate, especially for low current draws. The findings I was talking about used a true amp meter. You can _try_ to prove me wrong, but so far, you haven't even begun to. So, I have no choice but to stand by what I know and by what I've read here on the forum before and on other forums.
> 
> And I just realized that this is just another internet d***-measuring exercise that I don't really care about. Your's is probably bigger, if that makes you happy. And them adding this feature is a really horrible burden to place on us, isn't it?


People have posted numbers for you proving the savings is negligible. Why continue to argue??


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

"RunnerFL" said:


> That's not true. You blasted me for assuming, when in fact it was you assuming. You didn't once ask where I got the info.


Wow really? Blasted you? Not at all and I even stated how it seemed your post sounded like to me and how I initially might of missunderstood what you were trying to say.

Then when you said ALL would use THIS new remote, I even asked where this info came from. You told me to Google...

I'm done with this.

If you wanna discuss this more PM me.


----------



## Herdfan

TheRatPatrol said:


> Yes see below.


Thank you!


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

"TomCat" said:


> So YOU say. I say that person did the math wrong. The fiction section is over on the far side of the bookstore.


If you think they did the math wrong then I'm sure everyone here would be eager to see your figures when you get around to do it. 
Otherwise till then i gotta side with Runner here as the person that pulled the figures should be correct. I honestly don't understand why you think there would be much more power saved with this than before though....

That should be it for now on the subject till you or someone else actually pulls their own real world data for is to see too.


----------



## ShapeGSX

I don't understand. If the new remote doesn't have the dash button, then why should those of us with the old remotes that still have the button be affected by this functionality neutering?


----------



## dpeters11

The RVU remote does have a dash from the pics I've seen and were posted earlier.


----------



## RunnerFL

ShapeGSX said:


> I don't understand. If the new remote doesn't have the dash button, then why should those of us with the old remotes that still have the button be affected by this functionality neutering?


The new remote has the dash, it doesn't have yellow. Dash, a single dash, now does what yellow does/did.


----------



## TomCat

*


RunnerFL said:



People have posted numbers for you proving the savings is negligible. Why continue to argue??

Click to expand...

An excellent question (finally). Why DO you continue to argue? all I have said all along is "these are the numbers my prior research has revealed, more than once, and from what I know about board-level electronics, they make sense to me so I'm standing by them." That is not "arguing" with you or anyone else, that is nothing more than simply taking an educated position based on limited information but sound knowledge and standing by it until proven incorrect. Still waiting, BTW.

None of us has intimate knowledge on any of this unless we were the designer or work on the line where these are manufactured or repaired, so I'm afraid that's just going to have to be enough for you. I'm not so stubborn I won't admit that some doubt has been thrown; my eyes are wide open. I am reasonable and am always willing to be proven wrong, and I have a track record right here of being magnanimous whenever I am (which is pretty rarely). And if you actually could prove me wrong that would give me a chance to actually prove that to you at least, beyond all doubt. I'm not stubbornly unreasonable; quite the contrary. Having an open mind is how we learn. So bring it (real proof) on.

tick...tick...tick

I thought so.

OK, well, in the mean time, let me "post a number" like everybody else. I'm "people" too, after all.

Standby = 0.04 watts*
On = 15,000 watts*​
* approximately

I even indented them and enboldened a larger font for you so that you can see just HOW true numbers and words posted in this forum must always be and how there can never ever be any dispute. By the way, I also invented, not just discovered, electricity; that Franklin fellow was just flying his kite next to me.

I'm also providing you with exactly as much empirical evidence as everyone else has provided.

So there is is, "The Truth" in large-font black and white, and I guess that just has to be proof, according to your reasoning (would using Helvetica have made it even "more truer?"). No, I did NOT pull those particular numbers out of my...oh wait, maybe I did. Maybe others did too. They still are just words. Words, by themselves, prove nothing. I'll let you in on a little secret: "0.04" might be a little low, and "15,000" might be just a tad high.

"I stuck my finger in the light socket, so it must be 110 volts" has about as much credibility as what I've seen posted in this thread. How many idiots one gets to agree with them, especially those bringing with them zero empirical evidence, is not really a good way to disprove something. The best any of us have been able to come up with so far is?...

...that the results are conflicting. That's it. The final tally. The bottom line.

I could be right; I could be wrong. Anyone else could be right, anyone else could be wrong. You just don't really know and have no way to prove or disprove anything. That must just KILL you.
(wait a minute...was that a threat? I thought I saw the word "kill" followed somewhat later by the word "you", and now I'm really worried for your safety because I love nothing more than to waste time taking crap completely out of context)​Me? I couldn't care less what people I have never met and know nothing about might think. They can all talk to the hand.*


----------



## sigma1914

Talk to the hand? Wow...that's mature.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Please keep on topic and let's not discuss each other, I really don't want to have to delete the posts in this thread. 

Take any disagreements to PM and keep this thread clean.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

"Herdfan" said:


> Thank you!


You're very welcome.

I love this new Pandora feature, had it on this afternoon while doing stuff around the house, works great, never really used it before.

Also like the new trick play bar.

So what else exactly has changed/been added?


----------



## RunnerFL

TomCat said:


> *An excellent question (finally). Why DO you continue to argue? all I have said all along is "these are the numbers my prior research has revealed, more than once, and from what I know about board-level electronics, they make sense to me so I'm standing by them."*


*

I'm not about to waste my time reading your whole diatribe. All I know is people have produced FACTS that disprove your THEORY. You clearly are standing in the wrong spot.*


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

"TomCat" said:


> An excellent question (finally). Why DO you continue to argue? all I have said all along is "these are the numbers my prior research has revealed, more than once, and from what I know about board-level electronics, they make sense to me so I'm standing by them." That is not "arguing" with you or anyone else, that is nothing more than simply taking an educated position based on limited information but sound knowledge and standing by it until proven incorrect. Still waiting, BTW.
> 
> None of us has intimate knowledge on any of this unless we were the designer or work on the line where these are manufactured or repaired, so I'm afraid that's just going to have to be enough for you. I'm not so stubborn I won't admit that some doubt has been thrown; my eyes are wide open. I am reasonable and am always willing to be proven wrong, and I have a track record right here of being magnanimous whenever I am (which is pretty rarely). And if you actually could prove me wrong that would give me a chance to actually prove that to you at least, beyond all doubt. I'm not stubbornly unreasonable; quite the contrary. Having an open mind is how we learn. So bring it (real proof) on.
> 
> tick...tick...tick
> 
> I thought so.
> 
> OK, well, in the mean time, let me "post a number" like everybody else. I'm "people" too, after all.
> 
> Standby = 0.04 watts*
> On = 15,000 watts*
> 
> * approximately
> 
> I even indented them and enboldened a larger font for you so that you can see just HOW true numbers and words posted in this forum must always be and how there can never ever be any dispute. By the way, I also invented, not just discovered, electricity; that Franklin fellow was just flying his kite next to me.
> 
> I'm also providing you with exactly as much empirical evidence as everyone else has provided.
> 
> So there is is, "The Truth" in large-font black and white, and I guess that just has to be proof, according to your reasoning (would using Helvetica have made it even "more truer?"). No, I did NOT pull those particular numbers out of my...oh wait, maybe I did. Maybe others did too. They still are just words. Words, by themselves, prove nothing. I'll let you in on a little secret: "0.04" might be a little low, and "15,000" might be just a tad high.
> 
> "I stuck my finger in the light socket, so it must be 110 volts" has about as much credibility as what I've seen posted in this thread. How many idiots one gets to agree with them, especially those bringing with them zero empirical evidence, is not really a good way to disprove something. The best any of us have been able to come up with so far is?...
> 
> ...that the results are conflicting. That's it. The final tally. The bottom line.
> 
> I could be right; I could be wrong. Anyone else could be right, anyone else could be wrong. You just don't really know and have no way to prove or disprove anything. That must just KILL you.
> (wait a minute...was that a threat? I thought I saw the word "kill" followed somewhat later by the word "you", and now I'm really worried for your safety because I love nothing more than to waste time taking crap completely out of context)Me? I couldn't care less what people I have never met and know nothing about might think. They can all talk to the hand.


Just for reference for you here's the latest energy star stats on STBs....

http://www.energystar.gov/index.cfm?fuseaction=find_a_product.showProductGroup&pgw_code=ST

Just by that it shows power differences in testing being on versus in sleep mode...


----------



## RunnerFL

TheRatPatrol said:


> So what else exactly has changed/been added?


- The remote key changes you've seen discussed.
- Pandora
- Youtube was moved to its own app in the "Extras" menu.
- Progress/Trickplay bar tweaking.
- Some other GUI tweaking and polishing, like a blue 3D look behind chosen icons.
- 2 Second banner time is back.
- The Energy Star stuff.

That's all that come to mind right this moment.


----------



## Sixto

Interesting how low they've gotten the H25.


----------



## dod1450

Scott Kocourek said:


> Receivers included in this release:
> *HR20-700 • HR20-100
> HR21-100 • HR21-200 • HR21-700 • HR21Pro
> HR22-100 • HR23-700
> HR24-100 • HR24-200 • HR24-500
> R22-200 • R22-100
> H21-100 • H21-200 • H23-600
> H24-100 • H24-200 • H24-700
> H25-100 • H25-500 • H25-700*
> 
> Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2950329#post2950329
> 
> _We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.
> 
> Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.
> 
> Thanks!_


 It is only available in the moiutain time zone. No schedule time for other time zone.


----------



## albriedis

Love it! Thanks D*!!!


----------



## Laxguy

jsquash said:


> Why did they change this and what is the new way to delete something in the playlist?


We don't know, and the method has always been there: Hit red button then Select to confirm. This takes .4 seconds longer, not counting time to refresh the list, if any. Refresh list _may_ be a precursor to further changes to the better.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

I've been rocking Pandora in the background all night while doing house chores... loving it!


----------



## Go Beavs

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Just for reference for you here's the latest energy star stats on STBs....
> 
> http://www.energystar.gov/index.cfm?fuseaction=find_a_product.showProductGroup&pgw_code=ST
> 
> Just by that it shows power differences in testing being on versus in sleep mode...


Just for another data point in case someone doesn't believe the energy star ratings or kill-a-watt readings, I brought my Fluke home from work and checked the amperage on my HR21-700.

My outlet is currently 118V and the box pulls .25 amps while on and .24 while in standby. Without considering the PF, that should give us, 118*.25=29.5 watts while on and 118*.24=28.3 watts in standby.

Looks like my HR21-700 saves a whopping 1-2 watts by going into standby. As was mentioned earlier, the real benefit of the power saver mode is by having the TV shut off if it can do that automatically when it senses the lack of a signal.


----------



## bobnielsen

My HR24-500 draws 33 watts on and 32 watts in standby or power save shutdown, as measured by a kill-a-watt meter. They could probably save a bit more by spinning down the hard drive during power save mode, although it may reduce drive life.


----------



## Herdfan

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Seemed like you were saying those new remotes were going to be used for all receivers in your other post which is an assumption at this point. That's what I was referring to.
> Currently they are only used for RVU client tvs and that's it last I noticed.


Given that RVU devices are supposed to have the same interface as a regular DirecTV STB, then yes, I would make the assumption that this is going to the be the interface/remote going forward.

And while it is an assumption, I can't imagine DirecTV would want customers with an RVU TV and an HR34 having to learn how to do things two different ways and on two different remotes

And that the current remote design is getting a little dated.


----------



## Mike_TV

cypherx said:


> LOVE the update, Pandora is awesome.
> 
> Still wouldn't mind seeing an option to view more channels in the grid.
> 
> I did a little mockup, 2 more channels plus logo's. Would of taken a lot more time to do more hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I like this mockup and the logos in the guide are VERY similar to what I have set up with Windows Media Center using the My Channel Logos plugin.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Herdfan said:


> Given that RVU devices are supposed to have the same interface as a regular DirecTV STB, then yes, I would make the assumption that this is going to the be the interface/remote going forward.
> 
> And while it is an assumption, I can't imagine DirecTV would want customers with an RVU TV and an HR34 having to learn how to do things two different ways and on two different remotes
> 
> And that the current remote design is getting a little dated.


yeah agree with that. that whole discussion was b/c i was inferring that when he said same remote it was in terms of actual physical remote and not just the button's. just a big misunderstanding from the get go there.

in terms of them going forward w/ all future remotes using the new button style i completely agree.


----------



## Mike_TV

dod1450 said:


> It is only available in the moiutain time zone. No schedule time for other time zone.


Thanks for the info. Kind of hard to find out exactly when everyone will get this update as we wade through the posts about who is right on energy savings or the operation of the PIG. :lol:


----------



## dpeters11

I don't think anyone really knows how long it will take, though I expect it will be much faster than the initial HD GUI rollout. Maybe 2-3 weeks is my guess.


----------



## HDTVFreak07

Been listening to music from Pandora off my iPad2 and iPod touch 4th generation for awhile now. Now that it's coming to my receivers, AWESOME! Can't wait! What's next? So glad I went for HR24's and H25's. Going to buy myself some more H25's to replace the rest of my older model receivers (H20, HR20-700 and H24).


----------



## Go Beavs

HDTVFreak07 said:


> Been listening to music from Pandora off my iPad2 and iPod touch 4th generation for awhile now. Now that it's coming to my receivers, AWESOME! Can't wait! What's next? So glad I went for HR24's and H25's. Going to buy myself some more H25's to replace the rest of my older model receivers (H20, HR20-700 and H24).


Remember, Pandora only works on the HR2x receivers. H25s won't get it.


----------



## makaiguy

Re displaying more stations and/or a wider time span in the guide ...

I suspect they have not done this because the same interface is used when outputting to an SD tv, and if they cram much more info in, it could become unintelligible in 480. Perhaps in a future release they can have separate versions displayed in SD and HD even if it can only display one or the other at any given time, and put more info into the HD version.


----------



## mikeyunk

I don't have Pandora on my DVR yet. Is this A CE release or live for all?


----------



## Go Beavs

When your DVR gets 0x059C and is internet connected, you should see Pandora in the "Extras" menu.


----------



## RunnerFL

mikeyunk said:


> I don't have Pandora on my DVR yet. Is this A CE release or live for all?


It's a national release that just started rolling out yesterday. You'll get it when your unit is authorized to get it.


----------



## bobcamp1

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Just for reference for you here's the latest energy star stats on STBs....
> 
> http://www.energystar.gov/index.cfm?fuseaction=find_a_product.showProductGroup&pgw_code=ST
> 
> Just by that it shows power differences in testing being on versus in sleep mode...


You did see where the HR24-200 consumes one *more* watt when in standby. It wasn't even qualified for single room operation. I hope no one is using it like that.

You also realize the energy-star rating is very easily manipulated, right?

The box goes into standby so it can perform housekeeping tasks, so when you're actually using the box it hopefully won't be as slow.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

bobcamp1 said:


> You did see where the HR24-200 consumes one *more* watt when in standby. It wasn't even qualified for single room operation. I hope no one is using it like that.
> 
> You also realize the energy-star rating is very easily manipulated, right?
> 
> The box goes into standby so it can perform housekeeping tasks, so when you're actually using the box it hopefully won't be as slow.


None of the DIRECTV DVR's were "qualified for single room operation."

And even though that unit may consume more somehow in standby it still consumes LESS than the others overall. (though i think its likely thats an error in the report and the numbers should be switched, just like they forgot the "R" in the H24-500 model there as they have it listed like the other DVR's and has same amount power as they do.)


----------



## JohnDG

Trickplay PIG: I also use this frequently, listening to a show while I work on the guide, todo list, etc., to pause, replay or 30 sec slip during commercials. 

Going to miss it.

jdg


----------



## veryoldschool

HR24-500 0x59C
While watching live TV, local NBC, loss of Dolby audio.
Cycling either Dolby off/on, or changing channels gets it to return.


----------



## rrdirectsr

Drew2k said:


> I'm glad that the progress bar is back to it's original size.
> 
> Would love a little more clarity on where the _improvement_ is in the User Inteface though ...


One error I think the ox59c fixed was the "no upcoming" fluke on the smart search even though it was clearly coming up in the guide. I tested one of the titles that kept doing that to me on ox57b and it worked right after the ox59c downloaded.


----------



## Indiana627

Can someone please post an image of the new progress bar? Thanks.


----------



## cypherx

Did you notice that 30sec skip works now on local ad insertion. Another AWESOME fix!


----------



## HDTVFreak07

Go Beavs said:


> Remember, Pandora only works on the HR2x receivers. H25s won't get it.


You sure? Because my H25 is connected to the internet.


----------



## RAD

HDTVFreak07 said:


> You sure? Because my H25 is connected to the internet.


Doesn't matter connected or not, Pandora is only available on the HR2X's, not the H2X's, sorry.


----------



## dpeters11

RAD said:


> Doesn't matter connected or not, Pandora is only available on the HR2X's, not the H2X's, sorry.


I'm hoping that gets corrected in the release notes, I can see why someone would think it would work on an H25.


----------



## Drucifer

HDTVFreak07 said:


> You sure? Because my H25 is connected to the internet.


But can it buffer?


----------



## anopro

I just want to add my HATE at the loss of important functions like being able to control the PIG/PIL. I still constantly have to hit exit then pause then back to whatever I was doing. 
This major loss of function for a new remote control, what the hell was wrong with the one that worked for the user.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

Umm wtf is Pandora?


----------



## Davenlr

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Umm wtf is Pandora?


www.pandora.com

Basically, its a music genome project. You enter a couple songs you REALLY like, a couple artists/groups you REALLY like, and it analyzes them, and creates a radio station that plays music that you pretty much will find is > 90% music you will like. And you can create several stations, of different types and play them separate, or mix between them. Its really great. And its free, although I paid for it, because I use it so much.


----------



## steinmeg

Go Beavs said:


> When your DVR gets 0x059C and is internet connected, you should see Pandora in the "Extras" menu.


NOT TRUE...you need to get the 0x459C dowload which will come some time after the GUI interface is downloaded........


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

Davenlr said:


> www.pandora.com


More radio stations? wtf, we already have like 80 of them!


----------



## sigma1914

Coca Cola Kid said:


> More radio stations? wtf, we already have like 80 of them!


It's not even close to that.


----------



## Davenlr

Coca Cola Kid said:


> More radio stations? wtf, we already have like 80 of them!


Yea, but YOU cant program what they play. On Pandora you can.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

Davenlr said:


> www.pandora.com
> 
> Basically, its a music genome project. You enter a couple songs you REALLY like, a couple artists/groups you REALLY like, and it analyzes them, and creates a radio station that plays music that you pretty much will find is > 90% music you will like. And you can create several stations, of different types and play them separate, or mix between them. Its really great. And its free, although I paid for it, because I use it so much.


Soo, it's basically an iPod?? :nono:


----------



## Davenlr

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Soo, it's basically an iPod?? :nono:


Well, if your ipod can magically play music from artists you will like, that you have never heard about, and dont have to pay a dime for, then yes.

Why not just try it on your computer and see how you like it? I really havent talked to anyone that tried it, that hasnt become at least a casual user. Most use it daily. Several businesses in town use it for their in-business background music.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

Davenlr said:


> Well, if your ipod can magically play music from artists you will like, that you have never heard about, and dont have to pay a dime for, then yes.
> 
> Why not just try it on your computer and see how you like it? I really havent talked to anyone that tried it, that hasnt become at least a casual user. Most use it daily. Several businesses in town use it for their in-business background music.


Ohh, so it's more like a car radio. :nono:

Am I missing something? I always thought the TV in DirecTV meant television.


----------



## sigma1914

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Ohh, so it's more like a car radio. :nono:
> 
> Am I missing something? I always thought the TV in DirecTV meant television.


No, it's not like a car radio. Yes, you're missing a lot.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

sigma1914 said:


> No, it's not like a car radio. Yes, you're missing a lot.


It plays music and it's not a car radio? So what is it a strip club DJ?


----------



## sigma1914

Coca Cola Kid said:


> It plays music and it's not a car radio? So what is it a strip club DJ?


As Dave said, "Why not just try it on your computer and see how you like it?" If not, then don't use it.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

sigma1914 said:


> As Dave said, "Why not just try it on your computer and see how you like it?" If not, then don't use it.


Still didn't answer the question. Doesn't TV stand for television? Or are they going to change their name to DirecRadio?


----------



## Davenlr

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Still didn't answer the question. Doesn't TV stand for television? Or are they going to change their name to DirecRadio?


Its on the internet, not the satellite. They just added the app to their software, like they added youtube. And it was by popular request of a lot of members of this board during a poll they did a few months back. Its not like its costing them, or us, any money.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

Davenlr said:


> Its on the internet, not the satellite. They just added the app to their software, like they added youtube. And it was by popular request of a lot of members of this board during a poll they did a few months back. Its not like its costing them, or us, any money.


So is it all edited and censored like most internet radio stations? If so I'll stick to my iPod.


----------



## Herdfan

Go Beavs said:


> When your DVR gets 0x059C and is internet connected, you should see Pandora in the "Extras" menu.





steinmeg said:


> NOT TRUE...you need to get the 0x459C dowload which will come some time after the GUI interface is downloaded........


No. Actually Beavs is correct. Ox459C is the release for the H21/H23. Ox059C is the release for the DVR's.

From the release notes:



> Staggered Release started: 01/27/2012
> 
> 0x459C - H21/23
> *0x059C - All other receivers listed above
> *
> 
> Issues/Discussion thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.ph...32#post2950332
> 
> The Contents of this Release: (Differences based on previous national releases)
> 
> New features
> 
> *Pandora (internet connected DVRs only)*
> Energy Star Optimizations


The previous release for DVR's that brought the HD GUI was Ox57b.


----------



## Laxguy

Coca Cola Kid said:


> So is it all edited and censored like most internet radio stations? If so I'll stick to my iPod.


Unless you're really pressed for time-and I feel sure that you are not based on the number of argumentative posts- *just freakin' try it. *

Then come back and say how crap it is.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Please take the remainder of your conversation out of this thread and take it to PM.

Stay on topic and please do not discuss each other.


----------



## dvdmth

Coca Cola Kid said:


> So is it all edited and censored like most internet radio stations? If so I'll stick to my iPod.


Most songs on Pandora are *uncensored*.


----------



## RBTO

Has anyone noted that the PREVIOUS button is non-functional when using the program list now?

I used to surf the list during commercials and when I saw something of interest, 
I could punch into it. If I didn't like it, I could go back to list, hit PREVIOUS to get my original station back, and continue surfing the list without losing my place from the current search point in the list.

Now, all I can do is stay with the list selection and hit PREVIOUS to get back to my original station, but then when I reenter list, I've lost my place (I'm back at my original station and have to scroll though the list to start searching where I was when I checked out the last station.

Would like to see D* put this functionality back into the list (or maybe that's one more downside to the new GUI - but I think it worked before this update, even with the new GUI).


----------



## RunnerFL

steinmeg said:


> NOT TRUE...you need to get the 0x459C dowload which will come some time after the GUI interface is downloaded........


That is incorrect.

0x459C is for some of the stand alone HD receivers and is not applied to the DVRs.


----------



## RunnerFL

Coca Cola Kid said:


> It plays music and it's not a car radio? So what is it a strip club DJ?


Do yourself, and us, a favor and go to pandora.com and find out what it is all about.


----------



## Dan B

I used ff/rev/pause all the time when in the guide so I will protest loudly to the removal of these features. (when I actually get the update that is)


----------



## Indiana627

Indiana627 said:


> Can someone please post an image of the new progress bar? Thanks.


Anyone? Really looking forward to the new and improved progress bar and would love to see it before I get the new software. Thanks.


----------



## ddingle

On the issue of the screen saver not going away and channels changing when using IP control, I got a reply to the Directv forum that it is fixed in the latest update rolling out this week.
http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=11012687#endform


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

Indiana627 said:


> Anyone? Really looking forward to the new and improved progress bar and would love to see it before I get the new software. Thanks.


Is this what you want?


----------



## spriebe

Dan B said:


> I used ff/rev/pause all the time when in the guide so I will protest loudly to the removal of these features. (when I actually get the update that is)


Count me as another user who uses ff/rew/skip features in PIG while in guide.

I use my HR2X DVRs as a DVR because they are Digital Video Recorders!
So any attempt to remove or cripple DVR features is not gonna make me happy.

Regards,

Scott


----------



## MrLatte

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Is this what you want?


Thank you! I wanted to see this too. It looks WAY better than the current/old progress bar that took up 1/3 of the screen with black.


----------



## Indiana627

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Is this what you want?


Yes it is. Much improved over the HD GUI first generation progress bar. Looking forward to getting it. Thanks!


----------



## tenpins

Coca Cola Kid said:


> It plays music and it's not a car radio? So what is it a strip club DJ?


Perhaps an evening spent doing research at Deja Vu or Teasers will help:lol:


----------



## Laxguy

tenpins said:


> Perhaps an evening spent doing research at Deja Vu or Teasers will help:lol:


Now there's an idea many of us could get behind!

:hurah:


----------



## Scott Kocourek

:backtotop

Please keep on topic, I don't like having to take the time to delete posts.


----------



## cbauer25

I noticed that this is a staggered release...any timeline for it being rolled out to everyone? I have not received this on any of my boxes.


----------



## dpeters11

All releases are staggered, just some are more staggered than others. I think the general consensus is that this one will be a short one compared to the first HD GUI release.


----------



## dod1450

Why is D* releasing this to the Mountain Time Zone when Pandora company is physically located in Oakland Ca, Pacific Time Zone? I would think some of Pandora employees may also have D*?


----------



## RunnerFL

dod1450 said:


> Why is D* releasing this to the Mountain Time Zone when Pandora company is physically located in Oakland Ca, Pacific Time Zone? I would think some of Pandora employees may also have D*?


I don't see how where Pandora is located matters to how the update rolls out.


----------



## Tony Chick

Cool, now my Onkyo receiver, LG TV, Tivo, Apple TV, Roku and both HR2x have a Pandora player. Which to choose, which to choose?


----------



## Laxguy

Tony Chick said:


> Cool, now my Onkyo receiver, LG TV, Tivo, Apple TV, Roku and both HR2x have a Pandora player. Which to choose, which to choose?


The one in your car!:eek2:


----------



## bpratt

Last night I received version 59e on both of my HR21-700s. Anyone know whats new?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The release notes are here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2950329#post2950329


----------



## rta53

So is there a schedule for this update posted somewhere?


----------



## deanconst96

Should everybody have the Pandora app by now? I don't have it yet.


----------



## Jon J

My HR20s got it last night. Not so for my HR21 and HR22.


----------



## SFNSXguy

I've "signed up" for Pandora on both my HR20-700s and the sign up prceedure was simple (each DVR has a unique code)... one works perfectly, the other does not -- on the one that does not, when I "tune" to Pandora I hear music for perhaps 1/2 second, then it goes silent. Any ideas?

EDIT: Found the fix: go to online account and clear all entries. Start over on the problematic DVR.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

deanconst96 said:


> Should everybody have the Pandora app by now? I don't have it yet.


NO not everyone will have it, it's very early in the release. Just remember it only works on internet connected HDDVRs.

I suspect this release will finish much faster than the original HDUI release.


----------



## rainydave

Interesting, I received the update on one of my HR21s, but not the other.


----------



## tzphotos.com

The audio quality on the Pandora is really good. I think it's sounds better than the regular music channels.


----------



## FenixTX

Sorry if this has already been covered. I got the new release last night and noticed you can't tap the 'dash' button twice to delete items in your playlist. Any work around to that? If not I'll just have to get used to hitting the red button. Not a big deal. Just used to hitting the dash button twice.


----------



## hasan

FenixTX said:


> Sorry if this has already been covered. I got the new release last night and noticed you can't tap the 'dash' button twice to delete items in your playlist. Any work around to that? If not I'll just have to get used to hitting the red button. Not a big deal. Just used to hitting the dash button twice.


The double dash will no longer work. It is unlikely (but not impossible) that it will return.


----------



## hasan

All three DVRs here updated last night (around 2:30 a.m., local). I haven't checked the H21-200 receiver yet.


----------



## Church AV Guy

Stuart Sweet said:


> The release notes are here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2950329#post2950329





FenixTX said:


> Sorry if this has already been covered. I got the new release last night and noticed you can't tap the 'dash' button twice to delete items in your playlist. Any work around to that? If not I'll just have to get used to hitting the red button. Not a big deal. Just used to hitting the dash button twice.


From the web site: 


> Updated
> User Interface Improvements


Exactly how is disabling the double dash for delete, and all "trick play" in the PIP considered "User Interface Improvements"? Why is DirecTV improving things by removing functionality that many of us have used, and are using, and want to continue to use?

The black background for the progress bar has been fixed, well, it's smaller and more transparent, so that's at least something. On the other hand, the nasty HD warning screen is still there, and still has a twenty second persistance.


----------



## RunnerFL

Church AV Guy said:


> Exactly how is disabling the double dash for delete, and all "trick play" in the PIP considered "User Interface Improvements"? Why is DirecTV improving things by removing functionality that many of us have used, and are using, and want to continue to use?


There are new remotes for RVU clients and hotel rooms that do not have the colored buttons, other than red, and the play and pause buttons have been merged on them to be only one button for both functions. The changes were needed so that users with these remotes could do the things that were/are assigned a colored button other than red.


----------



## mgroups

Is the quality of HD YouTube videos via DirecTV going to improve with this or future updates? Videos that are clearly 720p or 1080p on YouTube are displayed as SD or worse on my HR20.


----------



## mgroups

No "BACK" button on the new remote?!:crying_sa


----------



## Laxguy

mgroups said:


> Is the quality of HD YouTube videos via DirecTV going to improve with this or future updates? Videos that are clearly 720p or 1080p on YouTube are displayed as SD or worse on my HR20.


Please provide a link and a name to one of those!

I strongly suspect they are either lousy captures sent in higher bit rates, or aren't HD at all, but let's take a look at a few.


----------



## mgroups

Laxguy said:


> Please provide a link and a name to one of those!
> 
> I strongly suspect they are either lousy captures sent in higher bit rates, or aren't HD at all, but let's take a look at a few.


Try 



. It is 720p. The name of that video is: Nvidia - medusa demo - very high HD quality. If you search those words on the DVR it will be listed first with that name. You can tell it's the same video by the number of views, about 206,600. There are other HD YouTube videos of the same demo, with varying names and lengths.


----------



## Laxguy

Cool. I will give it a run tomorrow, as I've turned in, where I have a receiver but no DVR.


----------



## MysteryMan

mgroups said:


> Try
> 
> 
> 
> . It is 720p. The name of that video is: Nvidia - medusa demo - very high HD quality. If you search those words on the DVR it will be listed first with that name. You can tell it's the same video by the number of views, about 206,600. There are other HD YouTube videos of the same demo, with varying names and lengths.


Cool video. Too bad the guy got stoned.


----------



## Herdfan

mgroups said:


> No "BACK" button on the new remote?!:crying_sa


Left Arrow does the same thing.


----------



## erniegiro

I've been waiting a while for my "Pandora" update roll out, I'm in Tucker, GA and overnight my HR22 received the update, but my HR24 did not. Thought I'd post this up for anyone in my general area who's been waiting.


----------



## rta53

"mgroups" said:


> No "BACK" button on the new remote?!:crying_sa


Last time I was at Lowes they had the old Directv remotes for sale. Why not just buy one?


----------



## dennisj00

I tried the Nvidia uTube on HR24-500 set to 1080i and Apple TV (720 max) blows it away in picture quality. Not sure what's going on on the HR.


----------



## DanG48

thanks for the update. I live in Cumming, Ga My son who also lives in Cumming got it last night but neither my HR23 nor my HR20-100 got the update. Maybe tonight..


----------



## mgroups

Herdfan said:


> Left Arrow does the same thing.


Not when you are in the guide.


----------



## mgroups

Herdfan said:


> Left Arrow does the same thing.


Not when you are in the guide.


rta53 said:


> Last time I was at Lowes they had the old Directv remotes for sale. Why not just buy one?


If the back button on old remotes will still perform its current functions on future receivers there is no problem. You can buy new HR2x remotes for under $10. But how do we know the functions will continue to work on future DVRs or new software updates on current DVRs? The dash-dash delete is already gone.


----------



## irock

my goodness i am in heaven. i can now have FOX Business on with music in the background with one step instead of having two devices do it.

thank you DirecTV


----------



## ATARI

dennisj00 said:


> I tried the Nvidia uTube on HR24-500 set to 1080i and Apple TV (720 max) blows it away in picture quality. Not sure what's going on on the HR.


I think YouTube on the HRs is set to show 480 or less. At least that's the way it seems to me. I've never been able to get a hidef stream from YouTube through my HR20-100. Thus, I stopped using it months ago.


----------



## tzphotos.com

ATARI said:


> I think YouTube on the HRs is set to show 480 or less. At least that's the way it seems to me. I've never been able to get a hidef stream from YouTube through my HR20-100. Thus, I stopped using it months ago.


Agree... There is so much potential for very good quality video from YouTube, but for some reason the DirecTV boxes only show the low res version of the video. It's really too bad when you pushing your signal into a 1080p screen.


----------



## tzphotos.com

irock said:


> my goodness i am in heaven. i can now have FOX Business on with music in the background with one step instead of having two devices do it.
> 
> thank you DirecTV


I don't think you can play Pandora in the background of a TV channel.


----------



## JohnDG

Having any control of PiP disabled while in the menus/guide is a real PITA.

Do the design engineers actually watch TV?

jdg


----------



## wahooq

> I don't think you can play Pandora in the background of a TV channel.


you can now!


----------



## Church AV Guy

JohnDG said:


> Having any control of PiP disabled while in the menus/guide is a real PITA.
> 
> Do the design engineers actually watch TV?
> 
> jdg


I agree completely!


----------



## gregftlaud

Did this update address the sluggishness issue of the DVR's?


----------



## piper28

Ok, color me pretty annoyed with the standby thing. Definitely turning that off. Got home tonight, turned the tv on, and was greated with a message saying there was no input to the tv. Switched to the other dvr, and also no input. Took me a while to figure out I needed to hit a button that controlled the dvr to wake it up, I honestly thought something had broken. Springing that on people with no warning is completely uncalled for by directv.


----------



## HDJulie

Ha, I had the same issue. We apparently got the update last night. I turned on the TV & saw a searching for signal. Thought great, just what I need. Then I got the screen informing of the wonderful new features. I immediately turned powersaver off .


----------



## RunnerFL

piper28 said:


> Ok, color me pretty annoyed with the standby thing. Definitely turning that off. Got home tonight, turned the tv on, and was greated with a message saying there was no input to the tv. Switched to the other dvr, and also no input. Took me a while to figure out I needed to hit a button that controlled the dvr to wake it up, I honestly thought something had broken. Springing that on people with no warning is completely uncalled for by directv.


There was a warning. The splash page you got when you first hit guide or list showed Energy Star as a new feature on the unit.


----------



## balboadave

mgroups said:


> Not when you are in the guide.


It didn't used to, but it does now.


----------



## sbelmont

I received the update on both of my HR20's yesterday but not my HR24. Curious as to why not.


----------



## bases1616

sbelmont said:


> I received the update on both of my HR20's yesterday but not my HR24. Curious as to why not.


I am in the same boat. My HR20 recceived the Pandora update, but not my HR24 yet.


----------



## ttodd1

gregftlaud said:


> Did this update address the sluggishness issue of the DVR's?


Mine had gotten more responsive with the new HDGUI but with this latest they have gone back to being slow. Well it was a good couple of weeks.


----------



## dennisj00

tzphotos.com said:


> I don't think you can play Pandora in the background of a TV channel.


You can on all but the HR20 series.


----------



## JerseyBoy

I have not received the latest FW yet but a friend in another state said that after 4 hours of no activity the Energy Star stuff kicks in and the receiver cannot be accessed from other receivers on the network. Is this true?


----------



## Davenlr

Not supposed to shut off multiroom, but it might be a bug. Just tell him to disable it.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

JerseyBoy said:


> I have not received the latest FW yet but a friend in another state said that after 4 hours of no activity the Energy Star stuff kicks in and the receiver cannot be accessed from other receivers on the network. Is this true?


Yup, I just got it last night and it keeps shutting itself off. I noticed because I always leave mine on (HR22-100). It can be disabled though.


----------



## tzphotos.com

I let the unit go into power saver overnight. In the morning I turned the box on and hit the rewind button, guess what, you can go back in time. I wonder how much good that power saver does, since the hard drive, sat tuner, and processor is still running and recording programs.

I disabled the option.


----------



## dsw2112

tzphotos.com said:


> I let the unit go into power saver overnight. In the morning I turned the box on and hit the rewind button, guess what, you can go back in time. I wonder how much good that power saver does, since the hard drive, sat tuner, and processor is still running and recording programs.
> 
> I disabled the option.


The power save is helpful when you have a Tv that will turn off with no input signal.


----------



## SledgeHammer

OH MY GOD!!! WHAT HAS DIRECTV DONE?!????!

They disabled FF, rewind, pause, etc in the guide and menu? Umm... WHAT!?!?!? 

I used that ALL the time!!

Are these people on crack?? the PIG is virtually useless if you can't pause, FF & rewind while using it!!


----------



## litzdog911

SledgeHammer said:


> OH MY GOD!!! WHAT HAS DIRECTV DONE?!????!
> 
> They disabled FF, rewind, pause, etc in the guide and menu? Umm... WHAT!?!?!?
> 
> I used that ALL the time!!
> 
> Are these people on crack?? the PIG is virtually useless if you can't pause, FF & rewind while using it!!


Yep, better get used to it. Doubt it's coming back.


----------



## hiker

litzdog911 said:


> Yep, better get used to it. Doubt it's coming back.


Why do you think they did that? Maybe they are planning to use FF/REW for special navigation in the guide like TiVo does? TiVo uses FF to jump forward one page and REW jump back one page.


----------



## dpeters11

I believe this already is the case. FF/RW mirrors red and green in the guide.


----------



## RunnerFL

tzphotos.com said:


> I let the unit go into power saver overnight. In the morning I turned the box on and hit the rewind button, guess what, you can go back in time. I wonder how much good that power saver does, since the hard drive, sat tuner, and processor is still running and recording programs.
> 
> I disabled the option.


Depending upon which HR unit you have you could save up to 1 watt with power saver. The drives do not spin down and they still buffer. All power saver does is put your unit in standby after 4 hours of no activity.


----------



## gregjones

Autoplay in playlist

I searched but did not see anyone else mention this. If you are in the playlist and remain on an item for a certain number of seconds, it starts playing automatically. Before, it would just time out and go back to the fullscreen version of the program in the PIG.

This makes it much more difficult to have any meaningful use of a show's played status.


----------



## rta53

"RunnerFL" said:


> Depending upon which HR unit you have you could save up to 1 watt with power saver. The drives do not spin down and they still buffer. All power saver does is put your unit in standby after 4 hours of no activity.


1 watt savings. You know, I'm having a hard time trying to decide which cynical comment to use here so I will refrain...


----------



## SledgeHammer

litzdog911 said:


> Yep, better get used to it. Doubt it's coming back.


*Awful, just awful*. I have contacted DirecTV to complain. Don't think its going to make a bit of difference  .

Hmm... I wonder if DISH's DVR allows you to do that? and DISH offers free HD for life as well.

So I care about WHDVR and Pandora, but I don't care about being able to control video in the PIG? Pass around the bong DirecTV, you must have some good stuff!!!

This is a borderline deal breaker for me. I always look at the guide & menus while watching TV.


----------



## hiker

dpeters11 said:


> I believe this already is the case. FF/RW mirrors red and green in the guide.


I see now, on HR2x both Red/Green & FF/REW navigates 12 hrs at a time. FF/REW on TiVo navigates 1.5 hrs (1 guide page). Newer cable/OTA TiVos use ADVANCE/REPLAY to navigate 12 hrs, I believe. Not sure what the THR22 does.


----------



## Laxguy

rta53 said:


> 1 watt savings. You know, I'm having a hard time trying to decide which cynical comment to use here so I will refrain...


Originally Posted by RunnerFL


> Depending upon which HR unit you have you could save up to 1 watt with power saver. The drives do not spin down and they still buffer. All power saver does is put your unit in standby after 4 hours of no activity.


What it really does is stop sending the screen saver signal to the TV for a period of time so that those TV's that can be set to turn off when there's no signal will do so.

Completely useless in my household, but there are those whose electric bills will be lightened... and TVs last longer.


----------



## JohnDG

litzdog911 said:


> Yep, better get used to it. Doubt it's coming back.


Really? They had to disable PAUSE? Where else is PAUSE used in the guide or menu GUI?

jdg


----------



## ShapeGSX

JohnDG said:


> Really? They had to disable PAUSE? Where else is PAUSE used in the guide or menu GUI?
> 
> jdg


It isn't.

Well, now it functions like "PLAY" in the program list. That's intuitive, isn't it? Pause = play.


----------



## RunnerFL

rta53 said:


> 1 watt savings. You know, I'm having a hard time trying to decide which cynical comment to use here so I will refrain...


Up to 1 watt... I believe one of the HR24's only saves .25w. It was tested with a kill-o-watt meter and proven.


----------



## RunnerFL

JohnDG said:


> Really? They had to disable PAUSE? Where else is PAUSE used in the guide or menu GUI?


The changes were made because the new RVU remote and the remote going out to Hotels do not have the color buttons, except red, and play and pause are the same button on them.


----------



## ShapeGSX

RunnerFL said:


> The changes were made because the new RVU remote and the remote going out to Hotels do not have the color buttons, except red, and play and pause are the same button on them.


In order to consolidate functionality for the new remotes, they didn't have to eliminate functionality for the remotes with separate RED, PLAY, and PAUSE buttons.

They could have made it so that the unique IR code for PAUSE still pauses, but the play button now has the consolidated functionality. The people with hotel remotes would have no idea that they were missing a completely functional PAUSE button, but the combined RED/PLAY/PAUSE button would work fine.

A little thinking about this on their part could have made their existing customers with the remotes they have been handing out and selling for YEARS to retain their functionality. Instead of thinking about the problem and coming up with a solution that satisfies everyone, they screwed their existing customers. :nono2:


----------



## Drew2k

I just don't understand why on non-RVU equipment DIRECTV can't continue to process discrete IR commands for PAUSE and PLAY. There's no reason the Hx2x equipment can't see the discrete IR command for PAUSE and ignore it in the playlist, so behavior is the same as before: you have to press PLAY to start the recording.


----------



## ShapeGSX

Drew2k said:


> I just don't understand why on non-RVU equipment DIRECTV can't continue to process discrete IR commands for PAUSE and PLAY. There's no reason the Hx2x equipment can't see the discrete IR command for PAUSE and ignore it in the playlist, so behavior is the same as before: you have to press PLAY to start the recording.


Agreed. I think we just put more thought into it than the people programming it did.


----------



## wrj

My HR-22 just updated (downgraded???) to 0x59e last night and I'll tell you I'm not happy. I want control of the PIG with I'm viewing the guide. I've read several posts where people also stated their displeasure with this move. Others don't care. That's fine but I wish DTV would stop removing things. I still haven't gotten over that you once could bookmark a recording and then go back to the bookmark using the yellow button. Yes, you can still bookmark but the second part of making this useful was removed.

And please don't tell me I should change how I watch TV and get use to not having control over the PIG. I seen several of these posts. I'm not going to tell you that I find Pandora a gimmick and total waste. You may love it and that's find but personally I'm not going to use a very expensive plasma tv consuming almost 700 watts of power to do anything but watch TV and videos.


----------



## RunnerFL

ShapeGSX said:


> In order to consolidate functionality for the new remotes, they didn't have to eliminate functionality for the remotes with separate RED, PLAY, and PAUSE buttons.


Yeah, they kinda did...


----------



## RunnerFL

Drew2k said:


> I just don't understand why on non-RVU equipment DIRECTV can't continue to process discrete IR commands for PAUSE and PLAY. There's no reason the Hx2x equipment can't see the discrete IR command for PAUSE and ignore it in the playlist, so behavior is the same as before: you have to press PLAY to start the recording.


Do you know how much of a PITA it would be to change the codebase? Not only do you have to change the codebase but you also have to make sure every manufacturer that makes a multi-remote, like the Harmony remotes, has the new codebase and changes their product. Then you have tons of customers who have said remotes that have to change their existing setup as well.

I hate losing the functionality as much as everyone else but stop and think of what would have to take place for them not to have done this.


----------



## ShapeGSX

RunnerFL said:


> Yeah, they kinda did...


No, they could have made it switchable in the settings. Or they could have given the new remotes unique codes and have the DVR respond to both the old codes and new codes.

They also could have at least retained Pause functionality for those remotes with those buttons. There is no reason why the DVR couldn't also respond to Pause the way that it did before. It isn't as if the remote code changed.

There are lots of ways they could have avoided breaking this.


----------



## ShapeGSX

RunnerFL said:


> Do you know how much of a PITA it would be to change the codebase? Not only do you have to change the codebase but you also have to make sure every manufacturer that makes a multi-remote, like the Harmony remotes, has the new codebase and changes their product. Then you have tons of customers who have said remotes that have to change their existing setup as well.


I don't think you understood what he was saying. Keeping PAUSE functionality would have required no changes for Harmony or any other remote control manufacturer.

My Harmony remote is still sending the same exact "PAUSE" code to the DVR as it did last week. DirecTV just changed how the DVR responds to it (and messed it up completely, IMO).


----------



## RunnerFL

ShapeGSX said:


> I don't think you understood what he was saying. Keeping PAUSE functionality would have required no changes for Harmony or any other remote control manufacturer.
> 
> My Harmony remote is still sending the same exact "PAUSE" code to the DVR as it did last week. DirecTV just changed how the DVR responds to it (and messed it up completely, IMO).


And I don't think you understand that it would not be possible, or efficient, to do it your way. Yes, it would mean changes for companies outside of DirecTV.


----------



## ShapeGSX

RunnerFL said:


> And I don't think you understand that it would not be possible, or efficient, to do it your way. Yes, it would mean changes for companies outside of DirecTV.


Please explain.


----------



## RunnerFL

ShapeGSX said:


> Please explain.


Already did... several times in several thread even.


----------



## ShapeGSX

RunnerFL said:


> Already did... several times in several thread even.


What do you mean by "codebase?"

Do you mean change the remote codes?

If so, there is no need to change that. The old remotes still send out a unique "PAUSE" code. And a unique PLAY code and a unique RED code.

The DVR just sees the "PAUSE" code come in and interprets it as "PLAY" now in the recorded program list. The only change required in order to start responding to the PAUSE code as "PIG PAUSE" and not "PLAY the currently selected program" is in the DVR's code. Basically just change it back to the old method and everyone who used pause in this way is happy again.


----------



## hiker

RunnerFL said:


> The changes were made because the new RVU remote and the remote going out to Hotels do not have the color buttons, except red, and play and pause are the same button on them.


Are you saying that they plan to eliminate the play button for all HR20 users? The pause button toggles between play/pause but I use the play button a lot to display the progress bar. And it's convenient to use play to select a recording when in the list. Is there another button that just displays the progress bar? Now my play/pause buttons, when not in the guide, just give a bonk sound.


----------



## rta53

"hiker" said:


> Now my play/pause buttons, when not in the guide, just give a bonk sound.


Didn't you know that the "bonk" sound represents DTV programmers laughing at you?


----------



## Drew2k

RunnerFL said:


> Do you know how much of a PITA it would be to change the codebase? Not only do you have to change the codebase but you also have to make sure every manufacturer that makes a multi-remote, like the Harmony remotes, has the new codebase and changes their product. Then you have tons of customers who have said remotes that have to change their existing setup as well.
> 
> I hate losing the functionality as much as everyone else but stop and think of what would have to take place for them not to have done this.


You know this already (we all do at this point): DIRECTV created a new remote for RVU with a single button that performs PLAY and PAUSE, as a toggle. I have no idea what IR command it is sending, but it can't be "both" PLAY and PAUSE at the same time, so either DIRECTV created a new IR command for the button or DIRECTV elected to have it send the discrete IR code for the original PLAY _or_ the original PAUSE command. The RVU client then processes that command based on the screen and last action, treating it as PLAY or PAUSE as appropriate. In the playlist of an RVU client, it is only seen as a PLAY key.

Outside of the new RVU clients and remotes, all existing DIRECTV receivers have discrete PAUSE and PLAY IR commands. The Hx2x receivers know how to process these discrete commands. What I'm saying is that there was no reason for the Hx2x receivers to stop processing the individual discrete commands. This requires no change to third party remotes - it's all on the Hx2x receiver to process the known and established discrete commands for PLAY and PAUSE. DIRECTV elected to have PAUSE processed as a PLAY command in the Playlist on Hx2x devices and it was not necessary to do this.


----------



## jyurciw

I just got one of my HR22s updated with the new Pandora app.,, pretty cool so far... Still waiting for it to show up on the other 2 (HR22 & HR24). Does anyone know if you can have it on more than one reveiver?


----------



## tulanejosh

what's the rhyme and reason on this one? My neighbor claims to have gotten it, but i haven't on any of mine. Wouldn't be similar to how they did gui release, by city?


----------



## DogLover

Drew2k said:


> You know this already (we all do at this point): DIRECTV created a new remote for RVU with a single button that performs PLAY and PAUSE, as a toggle. I have no idea what IR command it is sending, but it can't be "both" PLAY and PAUSE at the same time, so either DIRECTV created a new IR command for the button or DIRECTV elected to have it send the discrete IR code for the original PLAY _or_ the original PAUSE command. The RVU client then processes that command based on the screen and last action, treating it as PLAY or PAUSE as appropriate. In the playlist of an RVU client, it is only seen as a PLAY key.
> 
> Outside of the new RVU clients and remotes, all existing DIRECTV receivers have discrete PAUSE and PLAY IR commands. The Hx2x receivers know how to process these discrete commands. What I'm saying is that there was no reason for the Hx2x receivers to stop processing the individual discrete commands. This requires no change to third party remotes - it's all on the Hx2x receiver to process the known and established discrete commands for PLAY and PAUSE. DIRECTV elected to have PAUSE processed as a PLAY command in the Playlist on Hx2x devices and it was not necessary to do this.


I think that we can assume that the new remotes either have a new PLAY/PAUSE code, or they use the PLAY code. I would guess that it is the PAUSE code.

Reasons that I think this:

1. We see PAUSE acting like PLAY in the playlist, but we don't see PLAY acting like PAUSE while watching live or recorded TV. If the new remote used the PLAY code, then we'd see the opposite. Our PLAY button would sometimes perform the PAUSE function, and the PAUSE button would not need to ever perform the PLAY function.

2. If they had created a new code, they wouldn't have needed to change the function of either button.

While I don't understand why they didn't just create a new code, I think I prefer them changing PAUSE rather than PLAY. However, that may just be me.


----------



## Jive Turkey

gregjones said:


> Autoplay in playlist
> 
> I searched but did not see anyone else mention this. If you are in the playlist and remain on an item for a certain number of seconds, it starts playing automatically. Before, it would just time out and go back to the fullscreen version of the program in the PIG.
> 
> This makes it much more difficult to have any meaningful use of a show's played status.


Now that is a ridiculous change. This is the first I've heard about it, too. I wonder what the point of that is?


----------



## mstenbrg

My HR-20 got the update, but not my HR-24. The HR-24 is in the living room where I want to listen to Pandora. Is there a problem, or will it get the update eventually?


----------



## litzdog911

mstenbrg said:


> My HR-20 got the update, but not my HR-24. The HR-24 is in the living room where I want to listen to Pandora. Is there a problem, or will it get the update eventually?


It will get it. Patience.


----------



## jsh5771

dennisj00 said:


> You can on all but the HR20 series.





irock said:


> my goodness i am in heaven. i can now have FOX Business on with music in the background with one step instead of having two devices do it.
> 
> thank you DirecTV





tzphotos.com said:


> I don't think you can play Pandora in the background of a TV channel.


so the hr-20 is the only dvr that can't run pandora in the background? why is that?


----------



## RunnerFL

jsh5771 said:


> so the hr-20 is the only dvr that can't run pandora in the background? why is that?


Hardware limitation. The HR20 is also the only HR that can't do 3D.


----------



## RoyGBiv

Count me among those who hate the "loss" of the pause button. When using FF 2-4x, I could decide how to go back to "play" mode: I could hit play, which would give the (unalterable) autocorrection, or I could hit pause, and then the play button which would avoid the autocorrection. 

I have lost significant control about how to get back to the play mode, and I HATE IT!!!!

SMK


----------



## bobcamp1

Drew2k said:


> You know this already (we all do at this point): DIRECTV created a new remote for RVU with a single button that performs PLAY and PAUSE, as a toggle. I have no idea what IR command it is sending, but it can't be "both" PLAY and PAUSE at the same time, so either DIRECTV created a new IR command for the button or DIRECTV elected to have it send the discrete IR code for the original PLAY _or_ the original PAUSE command. The RVU client then processes that command based on the screen and last action, treating it as PLAY or PAUSE as appropriate. In the playlist of an RVU client, it is only seen as a PLAY key.
> 
> Outside of the new RVU clients and remotes, all existing DIRECTV receivers have discrete PAUSE and PLAY IR commands. The Hx2x receivers know how to process these discrete commands. What I'm saying is that there was no reason for the Hx2x receivers to stop processing the individual discrete commands. This requires no change to third party remotes - it's all on the Hx2x receiver to process the known and established discrete commands for PLAY and PAUSE. DIRECTV elected to have PAUSE processed as a PLAY command in the Playlist on Hx2x devices and it was not necessary to do this.


I agree with you -- I don't see the need to use an existing IR code. It's not rocket science to add a new "play/pause" code. That would be backwards compatible with older and newer remotes.

FIOS has one button for play/pause, but it's two different codes. It's a rocker button. The upper half is play and the lower half is pause. It's a long rectangular button that is actually two buttons. If D* was trying to shrink their remote (which is a good thing), they could have done it that way.

http://www22.verizon.com/nroneretai...19b4e7c/0/welcomekitremotecontrolinsrt_nc.pdf


----------



## rta53

Maybe I'm missing something but I can still control the PIG. I can pause, ff, skip, etc. I thought some people were complaining about not being able to do this anymore with the HD guide.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

"rta53" said:


> Maybe I'm missing something but I can still control the PIG. I can pause, ff, skip, etc. I thought some people were complaining about not being able to do this anymore with the HD guide.


Which version of software do you have?


----------



## Laxguy

rta53 said:


> Maybe I'm missing something but I can still control the PIG. I can pause, ff, skip, etc. I thought some people were complaining about not being able to do this anymore with the HD guide.


What version of software are you running on what DVR?


----------



## Drucifer

rta53 said:


> Maybe I'm missing something but I can still control the PIG. I can pause, ff, skip, etc. I thought some people were complaining about not being able to do this anymore with the HD guide.


You are NOT running 59C or 59E on that receiver. You are running 57B.


----------



## rta53

"Laxguy" said:


> What version of software are you running on what DVR?


0x57b on a HR23


----------



## houskamp

hr24-500 0x57b
guide scrolling is crap. pauses every 10-15 lines.. no smoothness to it at all
list scrolling is worse than crap.. pauses every 10 or so lines, then won't stop after..
when you turn it on (from standby) you have picture but no audio for about 15sec..

quite frankly every release on this dvr has been worse.. just get more slowdowns, pauses..

atleast it still records, plays back.. oh and all the remote buttons still do what they are suppossed to..


----------



## Laxguy

When is the last time you flushed the Guide? How full is the DVR?


----------



## rta53

"Drucifer" said:


> You are NOT running 59C or 59E on that receiver. You are running 57B.


Correct. I was thinking the neutered PIG came with the original HD update. Now I see it didn't show up till subsequent updates.


----------



## looter

No way to dismiss PIG when in Pandora after a VERY VERY DELAYED delete this program message came up and terminated the Pandora screen saver. 

I'm fine with losing trick play in PIG but bring back PAUSE. I'm not buying the single-button remote excuse. PAUSE and PLAY are still discrete signals and PAUSE should be restored from use in PIG for those who have a PAUSE button. Also ability to turn off PIG might be a workaround. The spoiler issue is much more pronounced now. 
Edit: just realized the PAUSE for Pandora is an issue to restoring pause for PIG. I say there should be no PIG for Pandora whatsoever. That would solve the issue. 

And please fix the delete this program delay at the end of playing back a show. Can they not get skip-to-tick go to the actual end of the program and bring up the delete message PROMPTLY? I often get the 9-channel shortcut when hitting the UP button instead of selecting ok delete because it takes so long.


----------



## looter

Also great job on Pandora. An unexpected and really nice implementation. Even has pause. Although trying to use pause while watching TV and listing to Pandora is confusing, especially because my RED button is buried on page 2 of soft buttons on my MX-100 remote. 

Now I don't have to go through my Blu-ray player to use Pandora. Multiple-account support would be a nice add. though I've never seen it elsewhere on Pandora so I don't know if there's API support for it.


----------



## looter

Pandora: Selecting Thumbs Down has no effect. I hit the button and the GUI flashed the selection indicating it received the command but did not give the track a thumbs down, even after 10+'attempts.


----------



## Drucifer

rta53 said:


> Correct. I was thinking the neutered PIG came with the original HD update. Now I see it didn't show up till subsequent updates.


The Pandora upgrade version (59C) is when PIG functionality was also removed. Considering I don't use my television for music listening, that version was a no-win for me.


----------



## jtilley

still trying.....
Hi gang... I read somewhere on one of the forums that I can connect my R22-200 to my wireless modem by using my WIFI capable laptop. Am I imaging things or ??? Remember, I'm older then dirt! If I can do this it would be in my price range!

Thanks, Jack


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

jtilley said:


> still trying.....
> Hi gang... I read somewhere on one of the forums that I can connect my R22-200 to my wireless modem by using my WIFI capable laptop. Am I imaging things or ??? Remember, I'm older then dirt! If I can do this it would be in my price range!
> 
> Thanks, Jack


What you heard is technically correct.

In theory (this is easier in Windows 7 or Mac OS X) you could use connection sharing to receive WiFi on your laptop, then output the connection through the laptop's ethernet port and plug that into the receiver. However, as soon as you turn off the laptop, close the lid, or disconnect the cable, the receiver will lose its internet connection as well.


----------



## Laxguy

jtilley said:


> still trying.....
> Hi gang... I read somewhere on one of the forums that I can connect my R22-200 to my wireless modem by using my WIFI capable laptop. Am I imaging things or ??? Remember, I'm older then dirt! If I can do this it would be in my price range!
> 
> Thanks, Jack


I think you'd find it not very satisfactory, given the number of possible fail (disconnect points).

If you're thinking of Pandora, since it's been mentioned a bunch here, you can listen via laptop- and it's easier to operate as well.


----------



## Blurayfan

"looter" said:


> Pandora: Selecting Thumbs Down has no effect. I hit the button and the GUI flashed the selection indicating it received the command but did not give the track a thumbs down, even after 10+'attempts.


When thumbs down is selected Pandora adds the thumbs down then skips that track and plays another, unless you have used all the skips allowed per hour.

If it doesn't skip or at least add a thumbs down to the current playing song you should make an issue report in the issue thread.


----------



## rotohead

Despite selecting the 2 second banner setting it shows 6 second setting in the Info and test section. 
Also, TV apps are in a permanent 'initializing' mode (error code 301). 
These occur on both my HR20 and HR22.


----------



## balboadave

looter said:


> No way to dismiss PIG when in Pandora after a VERY VERY DELAYED delete this program message came up and terminated the Pandora screen saver.
> 
> I'm fine with losing trick play in PIG but bring back PAUSE. I'm not buying the single-button remote excuse. PAUSE and PLAY are still discrete signals and PAUSE should be restored from use in PIG for those who have a PAUSE button. Also ability to turn off PIG might be a workaround. The spoiler issue is much more pronounced now.
> Edit: just realized the PAUSE for Pandora is an issue to restoring pause for PIG. I say there should be no PIG for Pandora whatsoever. That would solve the issue.


The PIG in Pandora is kind of strange, but since you can play Pandora while watching video full screen instead of the sound track, it makes sense. The controls don't seem to work right yet, but it's a nice start. The Red button is supposed to switch between video and audio control, but it doesn't always work. But if it did, then that control could be added to the Pandora screen.

In a somewhat related PAUSE problem, I've found that when you press PAUSE while in slow motion mode, it PLAYs instead. That's just wrong.


----------



## HDTVFreak07

My HR20-700 received the updates two days ago but my 2 HR24's have yet to receive them. I thought one household gets them on all receivers at once, not one on HR and then later the rest gets them.


----------



## sacalait

HDTVFreak07 said:


> My HR20-700 received the updates two days ago but my 2 HR24's have yet to receive them. I thought one household gets them on all receivers at once, not one on HR and then later the rest gets them.


Same here. I received the update on my 3 HR20-700 receivers sometime Friday, but the HR21-700 did not receive the update as of this morning when I left for work.


----------



## profmrw

HDTVFreak07 said:


> My HR20-700 received the updates two days ago but my 2 HR24's have yet to receive them. I thought one household gets them on all receivers at once, not one on HR and then later the rest gets them.


My HR20 and HR21 has gotten the update - my two HR24's have not? Any reason why that has been reported?


----------



## RunnerFL

profmrw said:


> My HR20 and HR21 has gotten the update - my two HR24's have not? Any reason why that has been reported?


What is there to report? It's not in the stream for the HR21-700 or the HR24's, and probably others too. That means they aren't putting it out for those units.


----------



## RudeDogs-DTV

I can give a bit more info about the interface. Its now a full HD interface so a bit clearer to look at, also the navigation has been simplified to make it easier for most people to navigate the menus. They have also changed the colors from blue and white to black and white. there has been a great feed back on the new update there has been a few that not like it but most of those have been people that have hd receivers that not have hd service (suppressed it because there in a hd local market) the interface really not look good unless hd lol


----------



## dpeters11

RunnerFL said:


> What is there to report? It's not in the stream for the HR21-700 or the HR24's, and probably others too. That means they aren't putting it out for those units.


I believe they are sending it out to units, it's just not in the stream during the day. It was early this morning for the 24s, in the timeframe they use for rollouts.


----------



## unpluggedtech

You guys are too funny, open your minds and remeber its not the old AM FM days anymore and it hasn't been since 1994 and the dawn of the internet


----------



## unpluggedtech

Does anyone know how to disable Energy Star once the new software hits?


----------



## RAD

unpluggedtech said:


> Does anyone know how to disable Energy Star once the new software hits?


In the setup menus there's an option for turning it off.


----------



## Drucifer

HDTVFreak07 said:


> My HR20-700 received the updates two days ago but my 2 HR24's have yet to receive them. I thought one household gets them on all receivers at once, not one on HR and then later the rest gets them.


For some reason, that only DirecTV knows, 059E is the NR now for HR20, HR22 and some HR21, while it still be distributed slowing to HR24 & HR21-700. Haven't bother to check if they did the same half & half approach for the H2x.


----------



## mdyonke

Not always, but sometimes, I turn the DVR back on expecting it to be on the channel I left it on--no recordings were made between off and on--but instead the DVR is on channel 201 (their channel for advertising movies). This morning I turned on the DVR and saw my channel pop up on the screen for a second and then immediately switch to 201. This is the first time I've seen the switch but I haven't been looking before. It's really irritating. Looks like their really pushing their movies. Anybody else have this problem? Happens on both my HR20-100s.

PS: I still hate that pause was taken away from the PIG. I read all the reasons and I still think it's bad to take away functionality because of a new remote--ARG!


----------



## RunnerFL

dpeters11 said:


> I believe they are sending it out to units, it's just not in the stream during the day. It was early this morning for the 24s, in the timeframe they use for rollouts.


It's been in the stream 24/7 for the HR20's and a couple of the HR21's. Some haven't even had it go out yet.

http://redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR


----------



## vdoefx

HR24-200 here, but no updates. Tried to force twice, but no joy. Any idea as to when I can update? Both my HR22's were updated a few days ago. --Tom


----------



## MartyS

I got the update on my HR22 --- but my HR21, 23 and 24 haven't seen it yet. This is a very unusual rollout, I think. Well, hopefully all 4 will have it soon. I have Pandora and YouTube all over the house anyway, so it's not a big deal for me, and at least I still have TrickPlay in the unit that's used most often!


----------



## Herdfan

I wonder if the backlash from the removal of trickplay function inside the PIG has caused them to rethink it. I know there are some very vocal opponents of it here and the poll suggested 60%+ of members used it. DirecTV may be getting some calls on this.


----------



## CuriousMark

I received the update on the H25 receiver I use with an old standalone series 2 TiVo DVR. The ne power save change no causes the DVR to record the wrong channel when it tries to wake the H25 up from being asleep after the no activity 4 hour power down. Basically the H25 ignores the channel change command that woke it up, so the TiVo records, but gets whatever channel it happened to be on instead of the channel it should be. The fix is to simply turn power save off. Then the H25 behaves the same as it did before this update.

I doubt this will affect many people at all, but I post in case someone else has the problem and wants to know how to deal with it.


----------



## pablo

I hope the shape of the PIG is corrected to a true 16:9 shape.


----------



## Church AV Guy

Since I got the latest update, all three of my DVRs have become agonizingly slow. They are now as slow, or slower than before the HDGUI came out. Rebooting did not help in the least.


----------



## rotohead

same here and it's as disappointing as anything D* has done in my 16 years of enjoying their service. Only thing now that keeps me with D* is ST. I hope things get better soon because every time I do a spreadsheet on what I've paid D* for ST and the highest packages plus 6 receivers and other costs, I get very depressed waiting over 10 seconds for a channel to change.


----------



## bpratt

Church AV Guy said:


> Since I got the latest update, all three of my DVRs have become agonizingly slow. They are now as slow, or slower than before the HDGUI came out. Rebooting did not help in the least.


I've been on the new version about 10 days now and I agree it has become agonizingly slow. I also have a lot of video and audio break up when watching a recorded show. Both of my HR21-700s act the same on this new version. I'm starting to record and watch more OTA on my old HR10-250 because it is much faster and never has break ups. But I'm stuck with the HR21s for non OTA stuff because the HR10 only records it as SD.


----------



## looter

Blurayfan said:


> When thumbs down is selected Pandora adds the thumbs down then skips that track and plays another, unless you have used all the skips allowed per hour.
> 
> If it doesn't skip or at least add a thumbs down to the current playing song you should make an issue report in the issue thread.


No thumbs down, no skip. Thumbs up worked.

What's the process for generating an issue report?

I can never remember where to find instructions on the forum.


----------



## srfrdan

i got this 059c on 2/9 on my hr20. whats pandora? also got completely new graphics on the guide with high speed scolling=nice. i guess this was a prior update but i only had it a week before this one. dan


----------



## Laxguy

srfrdan said:


> i got this 059c on 2/9 on my hr20. whats pandora? also got completely new graphics on the guide with high speed scolling=nice. i guess this was a prior update but i only had it a week before this one. dan




(I turned the whole quote into a link to: Pandora.com)

Probably you'll grasp the service quicker (certainly deeper) by going there and trying it than any description....

Enjoy!


----------



## sat gazer

Since the update my HR20-700 has been having some audio issues. Mainly for the first few seconds of a channel change. Bunch of skips and jibber jabber then it clears up after about 10 seconds. Also getting some dropouts for the first time as well. :nono2: Been using the optical out to my Panasonic receiver for years now without issues. Anyone else out there experiencing the same?


----------



## eileen22

"sat gazer" said:


> Since the update my HR20-700 has been having some audio issues. Mainly for the first few seconds of a channel change. Bunch of skips and jibber jabber then it clears up after about 10 seconds. Also getting some dropouts for the first time as well. :nono2: Been using the optical out to my Panasonic receiver for years now without issues. Anyone else out there experiencing the same?


Yes, I'm also getting audio dropouts on my HR20-700. I think it has only happened during playback of recordings, but I am not 100% sure on that, I'll have to pay closer attention. I do remember watching something recently, and it happened 3 or 4 times in an hour. I haven't noticed this during channel changing.


----------



## looter

Is there no way to tell the amount of program in buffer? I thought the older progress bar used to indicate time left until end of buffer. 

I can't actually figure out what's going on here. 

Wed 2/15 9:59pm PT 229 HGTVHD

Progress bar is a solid 30 minute orange line. Marker is at 17 minutes on the progress bar. I can't forward past this mark but show continues to play. 

I think progress bar was confused. 

Shouldn't the progress transition from orange to grey as soon as you get to the point that you are live? It works that way while watching a show as it records. 

And that's great PAUSE still bonks for about 10 seconds before it will actually pause after channel change. 

New slogan HR2X 'Perpetually Beta TM'


----------



## MizzouTiger

Received the update overnight on both of my HR24-100's. When I hit menu, got the info screen telling me about the new features of the update - powersave and Pandora. What's strange is that when I go to Menu -> Extras, there is no Pandora on either receiver. The Powersave feature does show up under settings, though.


----------



## Go Beavs

"MizzouTiger" said:


> Received the update overnight on both of my HR24-100's. When I hit menu, got the info screen telling me about the new features of the update - powersave and Pandora. What's strange is that when I go to Menu -> Extras, there is no Pandora on either receiver. The Powersave feature does show up under settings, though.


Are you connected to the Internet?


----------



## MizzouTiger

Go Beavs said:


> Are you connected to the Internet?


Yes, both receivers are connected to the internet. But actually that shouldn't matter for what I'm seeing. The Pandora "icon" should be in the Extras menu no matter what. The icon is not there.


----------



## Go Beavs

MizzouTiger said:


> Yes, both receivers are connected to the internet. But actually that shouldn't matter for what I'm seeing. The Pandora "icon" should be in the Extras menu no matter what. The icon is not there.


You HAVE to be internet connected to get Pandora. No internet, no Pandora icon. Do you see YouTube in the extras menu? It should be there as well.

You might try the standard stuff like re-running network setup, rebooting the receivers, just waiting to see if it appears, or all of the above.


----------



## MizzouTiger

Go Beavs said:


> You HAVE to be internet connected to get Pandora. No internet, no Pandora icon. Do you see YouTube in the extras menu? It should be there as well.
> 
> You might try the standard stuff like re-running network setup, rebooting the receivers, just waiting to see if it appears, or all of the above.


As I said above, all of my receivers are connected to the internet. Not that it matters for the issue that I'm having, but my understanding is that, yes, you have to be connected to the internet to actually have Pandora work, but the icon should be there no matter what - the software capability is there with this update.

I ran the system test - confirmed that internet is connected. Still no Pandora icon.

I restarted all of my receivers. Still no Pandora icon

I ran the system test again - confirmed that internet is connected. Still no Pandora icon.

I had 2 HR20's that received the update last week (before they both died and had to be replaced with the HR24's) and the Pandora icon was there on them.

Not sure what is going on.


----------



## hiker

MizzouTiger said:


> ...
> Not sure what is going on.


It might be a PITA but for a test try bypassing your router and go straight into the modem from the HR2x. I've had similar strange network issues and often it's been the router.


----------



## MizzouTiger

"hiker" said:


> It might be a PITA but for a test try bypassing your router and go straight into the modem from the HR2x. I've had similar strange network issues and often it's been the router.


I can try connecting it directly to my U-Verse residential gateway (RG), but I really don't think that's the issue. Right now the only thing between the receiver and the RG is a gigabit switch. As I have said before, all of the receivers say they are connected to the internet and TV Apps are working just fine. It's almost like the Pandora/U-Tube portion of the software update didn't install or install properly. The icons should be there no matter what. If you're not connected to the internet and try to use one of the apps, I would assume that you would just get some sort of error message.


----------



## Go Beavs

I'm pretty sure that the icons won't always be there, ie. if your receiver isn't internet connected, they won't show up. Maybe someone else can clarify that.

If everything is testing ok network wise, it should work. Are you sure that you have 59E on both boxes? Sorry, I'm not sure what else to suggest.


----------



## litzdog911

MizzouTiger said:


> Yes, both receivers are connected to the internet. But actually that shouldn't matter for what I'm seeing. The Pandora "icon" should be in the Extras menu no matter what. The icon is not there.


Sometimes it simply takes a few days for it to appear.


----------



## rta53

Don't know if this related in any way to the new guide but my HR23 has started randomly freezing today. It did it a little when my wife was watching during the day but it has really been bad tonight. It's doing it on both recorded and live tv. Right now while I'm writing this it's freezing every 10 to 15 seconds. Sometimes it freezes for a second or two. Now it's staying frozen for up to 30 seconds. It's practically unwatchable. Is my DVR going bad? Anything I can do? Can't even power off using the remote.


----------



## RunnerFL

MizzouTiger said:


> As I said above, all of my receivers are connected to the internet. Not that it matters for the issue that I'm having, but my understanding is that, yes, you have to be connected to the internet to actually have Pandora work, but the icon should be there no matter what - the software capability is there with this update.


That is incorrect. If there's no Internet connection detected, for whatever reason, you will not see a Pandora icon.


----------



## MizzouTiger

RunnerFL said:


> That is incorrect. If there's no Internet connection detected, for whatever reason, you will not see a Pandora icon.


Well, I have verified yet again that the receivers are all connected to the internet. I have all 3 receivers connected to a gigabit router which is then connected to my U-Verse residential gateway. Just connected my living room HR24 directly to the residential gateway, ran system test to confirm internet connection, but still no Pandora. TV Apps are working fine. MRV is working fine. Are there some specific ports than need to be unblocked/forwarded for this to work correctly?


----------



## RunnerFL

MizzouTiger said:


> Well, I have verified yet again that the receivers are all connected to the internet. I have all 3 receivers connected to a gigabit router which is then connected to my U-Verse residential gateway. Just connected my living room HR24 directly to the residential gateway, ran system test to confirm internet connection, but still no Pandora. TV Apps are working fine. MRV is working fine. Are there some specific ports than need to be unblocked/forwarded for this to work correctly?


Now that you've run the test give it overnight to show up.


----------



## MizzouTiger

RunnerFL said:


> Now that you've run the test give it overnight to show up.


I'll do that. My H21 got the update 2 days ago, but still no Pandora. I'll give it a few days to see what happens.


----------



## MizzouTiger

rta53 said:


> Don't know if this related in any way to the new guide but my HR23 has started randomly freezing today. It did it a little when my wife was watching during the day but it has really been bad tonight. It's doing it on both recorded and live tv. Right now while I'm writing this it's freezing every 10 to 15 seconds. Sometimes it freezes for a second or two. Now it's staying frozen for up to 30 seconds. It's practically unwatchable. Is my DVR going bad? Anything I can do? Can't even power off using the remote.


I would try restarting it and see what happens. It's possible that the hard drive is going bad. A bad hard drive will sometimes get detected during the system self check during start up.


----------



## TreyS

RunnerFL said:


> That is incorrect. If there's no Internet connection detected, for whatever reason, you will not see a Pandora icon.


Not true, my only receiver that has pandora is not connected to the Internet. The two that are connected don't have a pandora icon. I'm in 30024. :grin:


----------



## utmba95

OH MY GOD!!! WHAT HAS DIRECTV DONE?!????!

They disabled FF, rewind, pause, etc in the guide and menu? Umm... WHAT!?!?!? 

I used that ALL the time!!

Are these people on crack?? the PIG is virtually useless if you can't pause, FF & rewind while using it!!

---- if they don't revert this back, I'm outta here. DTV sucks so bad.


----------



## Laxguy

Really???

Loss of trickplay in the PIG is a bit more of an annoyance than a double hang nail.

Please don't let it ruin your day, much less life......


----------



## TreyS

RunnerFL said:


> That is incorrect. If there's no Internet connection detected, for whatever reason, you will not see a Pandora icon.


Not true, my only receiver that has pandora is not connected to the Internet. The two that are connected don't have a pandora icon. I'm in 30024. :grin:


----------



## utmba95

It's an annoyance with lots of ramifications. Once you accidentally play a show when you were really trying to pause the current show you can't go mark it as new so how do you remember that you haven't seen that episode? Maybe that was the show you intended to watch, but in the mean time the main tuner is still running instead of paused like you thought it was. You finish watching the current show and BAM you're at the end of the basketball game you were trying to pause to build up buffer.

Every single release these receivers get worse and worse. I can't use doubleplay on an SD channel without switching from optical audio to analog (for the last 6-10 months? Yes, I know I should get an HDMI receiver, but I'd rather spend that money on a decent DVR). Before that it would change channels and delete your buffer if you deleted a program from the list (I still don't delete anything because of the fear ingrained by dealing with that for a year). These problems take half a year to a year to get fixed and then they introduce worse bugs or features. Ever since these DVRs came out, they've been horrible. Having to be part of the hackers club to get access to MRV for years (and then getting charged for it)... DirecTV2PC is still Beta after what - 4 years? and you have to use fake e-mail addresses to get new licenses and BTW the content protection only runs on 5% of the PCs made???? Good thing I kept the pre-content protection copy version - it sucks but it still runs on my couple year old computers. The list goes on and on and on and on and on and on ... These things suck. I do technical support for a software company, and I know what crappy software is.


----------



## utmba95

I forgot to mention the new black bar that blacks out all of the news or score tickers at the bottom of the screen, and the fact that you can't set the bar to go away after fewere than what, 3 seconds? I have to hit the exit button after every key I hit.


----------



## Laxguy

The Exit button activated immediately after FF, RW or Pause is hit causes the Progress Bar to disappear. Elapsed time: .2-.4 seconds.


----------



## litzdog911

utmba95 said:


> .....
> 
> ---- if they don't revert this back, I'm outta here. DTV sucks so bad.


Highly unlikely that it's coming back, so time to start exploring alternatives if this is a show-stopper for you.


----------



## dpeters11

"utmba95" said:


> I forgot to mention the new black bar that blacks out all of the news or score tickers at the bottom of the screen, and the fact that you can't set the bar to go away after fewere than what, 3 seconds? I have to hit the exit button after every key I hit.


It sounds like you don't have the updated HDGUI yet.


----------



## rta53

"MizzouTiger" said:


> I would try restarting it and see what happens. It's possible that the hard drive is going bad. A bad hard drive will sometimes get detected during the system self check during start up.


I restarted using the red reset button on the front of the unit and everything seemed fine for 20 minutes or so. Then it started freezing again. I ran system test and nothing was detected. It was doing it with a program I recorded 2 weeks ago. Maybe it's heat related. I will see how it does tonight. My guess is the hard drive is failing but maybe it's something else.


----------



## dpeters11

You can see the temperature in the info screen. If it gets too hot (around 140), an on screen message comes up warning you that it is overheating.


----------



## rta53

"dpeters11" said:


> You can see the temperature in the info screen. If it gets too hot (around 140), an on screen message comes up warning you that it is overheating.


Yea I did notice that. I believe it was 120.


----------



## azvipers

MizzouTiger said:


> I'll do that. My H21 got the update 2 days ago, but still no Pandora. I'll give it a few days to see what happens.


Do the H21/23 receivers get Pandora? I thought only DVRs got Pandora.


----------



## RunnerFL

azvipers said:


> Do the H21/23 receivers get Pandora? I thought only DVRs got Pandora.


Correct, only the HD DVRs get Pandora.


----------



## makaiguy

RunnerFL said:


> That is incorrect. If there's no Internet connection detected, for whatever reason, you will not see a Pandora icon.


I thought that would be the case, too. But I've got the Pandora icon on both sets, while only the living room HR20-700 is networked (via ethernet). No SWM, no DECA.


----------



## MizzouTiger

azvipers said:


> Do the H21/23 receivers get Pandora? I thought only DVRs got Pandora.





RunnerFL said:


> Correct, only the HD DVRs get Pandora.


Well, I still don't have it on my HR24's. (Even though I have received the 0x59E update on both of my HR24's)


----------



## MartyS

I only have it on one of my 3 DVRs -- my HR22. It's the only one that got the update so far. All my other DVRs (HR21, 23 & 24) have not gotten the update yet, and as far as I'm concerned, I hope they never get it.

I want to keep the trick play in PIG as long as I can since we use it regularly. It's amazing though, that the last 2 updates have taken SOOOO long to propagate. I know they need to take it slow, but this molasses slow.


----------



## looter

"looter" said:


> Is there no way to tell the amount of program in buffer? I thought the older progress bar used to indicate time left until end of buffer.
> 
> New slogan HR2X 'Perpetually Beta TM'


All I ever see is a full orange bar no matter how much program is in the buffer. That's not very useful.

Is no one else seeing this?


----------



## looter

Playlist individual episode detail screen: Play button doesn't play program. Now that there's no control over PIG this makes no sense.


----------



## midd

My HR24-500 is connected to the internet but I don't see the Pandora icon in the Extras menu.


----------



## RunnerFL

midd said:


> My HR24-500 is connected to the internet but I don't see the Pandora icon in the Extras menu.


What version do you have?


----------



## MizzouTiger

midd said:


> My HR24-500 is connected to the internet but I don't see the Pandora icon in the Extras menu.





RunnerFL said:


> What version do you have?


If it's 0x59e, then it's the same version I have. It's been well over 48 hours and still no Pandora icon and also, there is still nothing being shown when I select "My DirecTv" under Menu. It just says "check back later and we'll have shows to share". Again, this is on both of my HR24's. I'm wondering if this is an HR24 specific issue since it is happening to both of mine. Otherwise, the DVRs seem to working just fine. Right now I'm thinking about just waiting until 0x59e is in the stream on a regular basis for the HR24's and try forcing a software download then to see if anything changes.


----------



## Davenlr

MizzouTiger said:


> If it's 0x59e, then it's the same version I have. It's been well over 48 hours and still no Pandora icon and also, there is still nothing being shown when I select "My DirecTv" under Menu. It just says "check back later and we'll have shows to share". Again, this is on both of my HR24's. I'm wondering if this is an HR24 specific issue since it is happening to both of mine. Otherwise, the DVRs seem to working just fine. Right now I'm thinking about just waiting until 0x59e is in the stream on a regular basis for the HR24's and try forcing a software download then to see if anything changes.


Have you tried rebooting twice in an hour to flush the cache, and let it rebuild? Dont know if that will solve anything, but worth a try if you havent.


----------



## MizzouTiger

Davenlr said:


> Have you tried rebooting twice in an hour to flush the cache, and let it rebuild? Dont know if that will solve anything, but worth a try if you havent.


Haven't tried that yet. I'll do that right now and see what happens.


----------



## litzdog911

MizzouTiger said:


> If it's 0x59e, then it's the same version I have. It's been well over 48 hours and still no Pandora icon and also, there is still nothing being shown when I select "My DirecTv" under Menu. It just says "check back later and we'll have shows to share". Again, this is on both of my HR24's. .....


It can take longer than 48-hrs.


----------



## redsoxfan26

Look under "Extras", not "My DirecTV".


----------



## RunnerFL

Davenlr said:


> Have you tried rebooting twice in an hour to flush the cache, and let it rebuild? Dont know if that will solve anything, but worth a try if you havent.


It's actually twice within 30 minutes to flush the guide.


----------



## Laxguy

RunnerFL said:


> It's actually twice within 30 minutes to flush the guide.


Yes. But doesn't one have to reach a certain point in the first reset before hitting the second? And can you tell me what point that is? [Once or twice- being impatient- I did resets very close together: No new Guide.]


----------



## RunnerFL

Laxguy said:


> Yes. But doesn't one have to reach a certain point in the first reset before hitting the second? And can you tell me what point that is? [Once or twice- being impatient- I did resets very close together: No new Guide.]


No, you can do the second reboot as soon as your back to live tv after the first reboot.


----------



## Laxguy

RunnerFL said:


> No, you can do the second reboot as soon as your back to live tv after the first reboot.


Heh. To me, that'd be; "Yes, but you have to wait till you get back to live TV!"- which is longer than I had waited.

Thanks. It's also what I might have guessed at, but hadn't tested.


----------



## RunnerFL

Laxguy said:


> Heh. To me, that'd be; "Yes, but you have to wait till you get back to live TV!"- which is longer than I had waited.
> 
> Thanks. It's also what I might have guessed at, but hadn't tested.


Ahhh, sorry. I thought "certain point" was asking how long you had to be at live tv.


----------



## ThomasM

TomCat said:


> Probably for the same DRM reasons that you can't record Sonic Tap.


DRM? Nah. DirecTV decided that their "advanced" :lol::lol::lol: receivers would have recording of Sonic Tap disabled.

I record Sonic Tap all the time on my R15's and it works swell. You can fast foreward, rewind, even put in bookmarks to jump to your favorite tunes!


----------



## midd

Ox57b



RunnerFL said:


> What version do you have?


----------



## dpeters11

"midd" said:


> Ox57b


Yo don't have the Pandora version yet, that's 59c.


----------



## ThomasM

Go Beavs said:


> You HAVE to be internet connected to get Pandora. No internet, no Pandora icon. Do you see YouTube in the extras menu? It should be there as well.
> 
> You might try the standard stuff like re-running network setup, rebooting the receivers, just waiting to see if it appears, or all of the above.


That's not true. My R22-200 has NEVER been connected to the internet but it has a YouTube and Pandora icon in it's menus.


----------



## RunnerFL

midd said:


> Ox57b


Then you won't have Pandora yet.


----------



## utmba95

Just discovered that MRV FF compensation no longer works. Yeah DTV! You had this working on and off for a year, so it's about time you broke it.


----------



## litzdog911

ThomasM said:


> That's not true. My R22-200 has NEVER been connected to the internet but it has a YouTube and Pandora icon in it's menus.


And can you access YouTube or Pandora? Simply not possible without an internet connection.


----------



## Supramom2000

litzdog911 said:


> And can you access YouTube or Pandora? Simply not possible without an internet connection.


I believe they were talking about the icons only. Thomas is saying that even though his receiver has never been connected to the internet, he still has the icons showing up. Someone else was stating that without internet connectivity, there should be no icons.


----------



## rta53

"Supramom2000" said:


> I believe they were talking about the icons only. Thomas is saying that even though his receiver has never been connected to the internet, he still has the icons showing up. Someone else was stating that without internet connectivity, there should be no icons.


Makes sense to me. The icons probably come via Satellite as do all updates. Usage of Pandora and YouTube depends on having an internet connection.


----------



## utmba95

Why not being able to pause PIG is unacceptable:
1. Pause live TV
2. Try to watch "The Simpsons", realize it's the Superbowl overrun so I delete it.
3. PIG starts playing. I don't want it to play, so I hit pause.
4. Some other show starts playing.
5. Have to exit that show.
6. Rewind and hit pause on Live TV.
7. Go back into guide.
8. Repeat steps 2-7


----------



## cg1

One of my HR24's has been updated, the other has not. How can I force a software download? Seems I have read it before.


----------



## Rhoq

cg1 said:


> One of my HR24's has been updated, the other has not. How can I force a software download? Seems I have read it before.


I've got the same problem. My HR21-100 received the 059e update last week. My HR23-700 is stuck on 057b. I've tried forcing the update a few times, but the HR23 only finds 057b in the stream.


----------



## mdyonke

utmba95 said:


> Why not being able to pause PIG is unacceptable:
> 1. Pause live TV
> 2. Try to watch "The Simpsons", realize it's the Superbowl overrun so I delete it.
> 3. PIG starts playing. I don't want it to play, so I hit pause.
> 4. Some other show starts playing.
> 5. Have to exit that show.
> 6. Rewind and hit pause on Live TV.
> 7. Go back into guide.
> 8. Repeat steps 2-7


I agree that removing PIG control is awful and a bad decision for their current customers. A friend told me that Tivo has put trickplay in their PIG, meanwhile D* is taking it out. This is a bad decision. How to we convince them to reverse their decision?


----------



## cg1

Rhoq said:


> I've got the same problem. My HR21-100 received the 059e update last week. My HR23-700 is stuck on 057b. I've tried forcing the update a few times, but the HR23 only finds 057b in the stream.


How do I "force" a software upgrade?


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

57B is the release for HR23-700's right now


----------



## cg1

RunnerFL said:


> Then you won't have Pandora yet.


RunnerFL, do you know how to "force" a software download? One of my HR24's upgraded to 59e on 2/18/12; the other hasn't upgraded yet....on 57b.


----------



## RunnerFL

cg1 said:


> How do I "force" a software upgrade?


You can't if the software is not in the stream. If you don't know what you're doing forcing an update can be a very bad thing. Just be patient and wait for your units to receive the update on their own.


----------



## lparsons21

Forcing only helps if the software is in the stream for your receivers at the time you do the force.

All 3 of my HR24-500s are still at 57B and even though I did a force on 2 of them, they still get the 57B. Fortunately for me, the new software doesn't bring anything to the table that I actually care about.


----------



## adamson

Just a note, with 59c Pandora showed up right away...no wait for it to come. With 59e that is not the case, it is now gone. Looks like some more fine flawed firmware. Telling people it takes time to load is obviously not true, I see an issue with 59e right from the start. So what is the difference between these two versions 59c and 59e that cause this to occur?


----------



## looter

"utmba95" said:


> Why not being able to pause PIG is unacceptable:
> 1. Pause live TV
> 2. Try to watch "The Simpsons", realize it's the Superbowl overrun so I delete it.
> 3. PIG starts playing. I don't want it to play, so I hit pause.
> 4. Some other show starts playing.
> 5. Have to exit that show.
> 6. Rewind and hit pause on Live TV.
> 7. Go back into guide.
> 8. Repeat steps 2-7


Yeah it blows.


----------



## Rhoq

JACKIEGAGA said:


> 57B is the release for HR23-700's right now


Odd. The release notes show the HR23-700 as being included. Thanks for the info, though. I did notice that the release notes say it's being staggered, so maybe they haven't thrown the HR23-700 variant of the software into the stream, yet?



cg1 said:


> RunnerFL, do you know how to "force" a software download? One of my HR24's upgraded to 59e on 2/18/12; the other hasn't upgraded yet....on 57b.


cg1 - to force a software update you need to reboot your receiver and press 02468 on your remote while it is on the blue "Welcome to DirecTV/Just a few more seconds" start-up screen. Like RunnerFL said, if you don't know what you're doing, you are best just waiting for the receiver to update on it's own and if it's not in the stream, you would have done this for nothing, anyways.


----------



## jdh8668

My HR20 received the new software two weeks ago, and still nothing for my HR21-700. Anyone else in Illinois have the download for that unit yet?


----------



## mluntz

jdh8668 said:


> My HR20 received the new software two weeks ago, and still nothing for my HR21-700. Anyone else in Illinois have the download for that unit yet?


Same here. My HR-20 got it on the 9th, but neither of my Hr-24s have it yet. Strange?


----------



## MartyS

My Hr24-100 got it last night... my HR 23 and 21 have not yet received it.


----------



## RunnerFL

jdh8668 said:


> My HR20 received the new software two weeks ago, and still nothing for my HR21-700. Anyone else in Illinois have the download for that unit yet?


It hasn't gone out for the HR21-700 yet. It looks like they are still tweaking it. There was a 0x059F in the stream for the HR21-700 yesterday.

http://redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR


----------



## Drucifer

Looks like out of the DVRs only the HR24-500 has been left out in the cold.


----------



## Rockermann

Drucifer said:


> Looks like out of the DVRs only the HR24-500 has been left out in the cold.


Your wait might soon be over. My HR24-500 received 0x59e last night. Hope is not lost.


----------



## Drucifer

Rockermann said:


> Your wait might soon be over. My HR24-500 received 0x59e last night. Hope is not lost.


The HR24-500 is the only DVR with the 59E NOT in the stream now.


----------



## ShapeGSX

I'm actually enjoying not having 0x59e on my HR24.


----------



## Herdfan

Drucifer said:


> The HR24-500 is the only DVR with the 59E NOT in the stream now.


HR21-700 is not either.


----------



## MartyS

Drucifer said:


> Looks like out of the DVRs only the HR24-500 has been left out in the cold.


Actually, My HR23 and my HR21 don't have it yet. My 22 and 24 do, so the HR24-500 is not the only one left out.


----------



## Rockermann

MartyS said:


> ...so the HR24-500 is not the only one left out.


It's not left out at all. Mine received the update this morning around 2:00 AM.


----------



## n-spring

sat gazer said:


> Since the update my HR20-700 has been having some audio issues. Mainly for the first few seconds of a channel change. Bunch of skips and jibber jabber then it clears up after about 10 seconds. Also getting some dropouts for the first time as well. :nono2: Been using the optical out to my Panasonic receiver for years now without issues. Anyone else out there experiencing the same?


I'm getting the same thing and I'm using the HDMI audio path. The way I'd describe the audio problem is similar to a rapid drum roll that slowly decays until the audio becomes seamless again.



eileen22 said:


> Yes, I'm also getting audio dropouts on my HR20-700. I think it has only happened during playback of recordings, but I am not 100% sure on that, I'll have to pay closer attention. I do remember watching something recently, and it happened 3 or 4 times in an hour. I haven't noticed this during channel changing.


The rapid stutter problem is happening only during channel changes for me.


----------



## fjames

ShapeGSX said:


> I'm actually enjoying not having 0x59e on my HR24.


So was I, until today. Enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## tzphotos.com

I think what happens is. It works great at the beginning, then once all the guide data gets downloaded the machine starts getting slow. Just an observation.


----------



## Pauley

I haven't logged into this forum for some time since DTV seemed to have the software working marginally well. The fact that I came back to the forums to see WTH is going on, should be seen as an indicator that I am not happy with the changes.

I completely agree with others on how the loss of the pause button for PIG is terrible. UTMBA95's example fits the exact fail scenario I have run into. This is bad.

I also hate the loss of '--' to quickly delete shows. The 'new' setting just adds more steps and time.

I pseudo-understand the compression of buttons for the new remotes, but I think the engineers made a mistake in removing those buttons after training the long-term customers to use them for added benefit. My suggestion is that they make it an option on the setup screen - Do you have the old or the new remote? If the old one, then add back the proper use of the pause and play buttons, the PIG control features, the '--', etc. I know it is more coding for the software team, but the good news is THEY ALREADY HAVE THE CODE!

Also, within the first 24 hours of receiving the update, one of my systems went into REW mode and could not be stopped. I did press the REW button, but any other button presses were ignored (the little blue light on the system that normally flickers when a signal is received did not flicker). Button presses on the unit were also ignored. Once the beginning of the buffer was reached, the program started playing (I think - I can't quite remember), but the remote and box were still unresponsive. Red button reset fixed the issue and I have not seen it again.

Pauley


----------



## theesir

Leaving the lose of PIG functionality out of this...

Is anyone else having issues with simply using the Pause button when watching regular programming. 
We got the update on our HR24 a couple of nights ago and last night my wife was ready to throw the remote through the window. She kept hitting pause over and over and it would not work. 
I finally took the remote and couldn't get it to work either until I hit play and THEN pause.
Is anyone else experiencing this? If we have to press two buttons to pause this could be a deal breaker for the wife, she can't find one button properly in the dark let alone two. I'll spend my whole night watching the damned "Active" channel.


----------



## jacinkcmo

Who programs DTV's software? Is it done in house or oursourced offshore?


----------



## Pauley

theesir said:


> Is anyone else having issues with simply using the Pause button when watching regular programming.


I have had problems with pause for a while. What I have encountered is that it takes some time for pause to become operational if a channel is changed. Not sure if the unit needs some video buffer or if it is doing some other chores. The latest update seems to have extended the time needed for the pause button to work. In the past, maybe a second (I never measured it since I didn't think it would get worse), now it can take 3-5 seconds. Once that time after the channel change has elapsed, the pause works quickly.

Pauley


----------



## RunnerFL

jacinkcmo said:


> Who programs DTV's software? Is it done in house or oursourced offshore?


In house


----------



## n-spring

I've noticed that it's taking a much longer time to start playback of a recorded program. I hit play on a recording in the list and it can take up to 10 seconds to begin playback.


----------



## Go Beavs

I'm pretty sure it's done in-house.

EDIT: oops, that's been answered already.


----------



## RogueWing16

My HR24-500 finally updated early this morning. That was the last of my 4 DVRs to update. Not happy at all about the loss of PIG functionality.


----------



## Jive Turkey

My 24-500's updated overnight as well. My thoughts are the same as the majority here: I miss the PIG control and I miss -- to delete, but I am thrilled the timer bar no longer hijacks my screen. I probably won't mess around with Pandora much and haven't even touched it yet so I can't comment on that one.


----------



## Karnis

Got the "Pandora" update on my HR-24 as well....sux. DVR is terribly slow now, and getting massive audio dropouts of DD over HDMI. 

Sometimes I really hate DirecTV.


----------



## dpeters11

RunnerFL said:


> In house


Except for the Dx, Rx and H20 I believe.


----------



## Pauley

Odd thing happened last night.

One show, 30 Rock, missed the first 7 minutes. The dvr said it was a partial recording. Looking at the recording history, there was no reason for it to miss the show. It just said, 'partial recording started at 7:07'.

The next show, Parks and Rec, had a 7 minute timing problem. When I 'played' the show from the list, it started 7 minutes into the show, but the timer was on 0:00 and extended out to 30:00. I hit rewind, and I was able to go to the beginning of the show. While it was playing, I kept pulling up the timer bar, and it stayed on 0:00 until 7 minutes of show had elapsed, then it kept time (but always 7 minutes off). The dvr taped to the end of the show, and the timer showed 23:00 and I could not go past that.

Anyone else experience stuff like this since the last update?

Pauley


----------



## itzme

MizzouTiger said:


> If it's 0x59e, then it's the same version I have. It's been well over 48 hours and still no Pandora icon and also, there is still nothing being shown when I select "My DirecTv" under Menu. It just says "check back later and we'll have shows to share". Again, this is on both of my HR24's. I'm wondering if this is an HR24 specific issue since it is happening to both of mine. Otherwise, the DVRs seem to working just fine. ...


I'm experiencing the same problems on my two hr24-100s. They have 59e since wednesday. Also All Movies says to check back in an hour.

Did flushing the guide help? More patience?


----------



## benn5325

Both my HR24s have had a little hiccup.. Noticed Wednesday one of them was meant to be recording AI & survivor. Turned on another TV at something like 7:25 and started watching something, the wife says to me "AI is recording, right" I checked the playlist and nothing, went upstairs to the unit (and also to get away from the eay bashing I was getting), the record light was on. Checked the playlist on that and they both showed up, no orange circle beside them as if they were recording, and both just said "Partial 0:00"
Hit play on one and it started and did show 40 mins of recording and suddenly showed that it was still recording... End of it all, havent lost anything, but AI from Wed & thurs and also Survivor show 0:00 time, but do have the full recordings.....


----------



## RunnerFL

dpeters11 said:


> Except for the Dx, Rx and H20 I believe.


They all are as well now I believe.


----------



## Crow159

itzme said:


> I'm experiencing the same problems on my two hr24-100s. They have 59e since wednesday. Also All Movies says to check back in an hour.
> 
> Did flushing the guide help? More patience?


My HR24 is having the exact same problem. All other HD DVRs have no problems with the "My Directv" picks and Pandora and youtube.

Mine updated Wednesday as well.


----------



## MizzouTiger

itzme said:


> I'm experiencing the same problems on my two hr24-100s. They have 59e since wednesday. Also All Movies says to check back in an hour.
> 
> Did flushing the guide help? More patience?





Crow159 said:


> My HR24 is having the exact same problem. All other HD DVRs have no problems with the "My Directv" picks and Pandora and youtube.
> 
> Mine updated Wednesday as well.


Not sure if it was a coincidence or not, but I did the double restart on my living room HR24, and Pandora and YouTube showed up a few hours later. Did the same thing to my bedroom HR24 the next morning and they showed on up that one by that evening. The "My DirecTv" show listings also started showing up then as well.

The first time you press Menu or Guide after the initial software update, a message pops up on screen telling you about the new features. In my opinion, if it could be a matter of days before those new features show up, the message should tell you that, so that you know what to expect (or not to expect)


----------



## itzme

I'm doing the double restart (guide flush) one one of my 2 HR24s, and Ill report back. Thanks for your update, Mizzou. Looking forward to seeing you guys in an SEC stadium soon Roll Tide!


----------



## Go Beavs

MizzouTiger said:


> Not sure if it was a coincidence or not, but I did the double restart on my living room HR24, and Pandora and YouTube showed up a few hours later. Did the same thing to my bedroom HR24 the next morning and they showed on up that one by that evening. The "My DirecTv" show listings also started showing up then as well.
> 
> The first time you press Menu or Guide after the initial software update, a message pops up on screen telling you about the new features. In my opinion, if it could be a matter of days before those new features show up, the message should tell you that, so that you know what to expect (or not to expect)


Great news, I'm glad it's finally working for you! :up:


----------



## ThomasM

RunnerFL said:


> In house


Except the R15/R16 series which responds to remote commands instantly and (still) has full trickplay in the PIG as well as other great features like being able to record Sonic Tap. I hope the same in-house software goofballs that continue annoying customers with their "upgrades" NEVER touch the R15/R16 software!!!


----------



## dpeters11

"RunnerFL" said:


> They all are as well now I believe.


They have a contract with NDS through 2016 on set top and DVR software. Is that for other components?


----------



## RunnerFL

dpeters11 said:


> They have a contract with NDS through 2016 on set top and DVR software. Is that for other components?


Ahhh, ok I thought I had heard the contract was up.


----------



## itzme

Double restart fixed the one hr-24 over night, so I just did it to the other.


----------



## mrphil

itzme said:


> Double restart fixed the one hr-24 over night, so I just did it to the other.


Same result here as well on my HR24-500. Pandora appears to work well, though I wish D* would spend some time fixing some of the issues that have been documented and out there for some time before adding more 'stuff'.


----------



## Crow159

itzme said:


> Double restart fixed the one hr-24 over night, so I just did it to the other.


I did this to mine about 8:00am and I have yet to see it work. I'll let it go overnight and see if it's good by tomorrow morning.


----------



## lparsons21

All 3 of my HR24-500s got the update a few days ago on the same night. The one my son uses got everything right, pandora and youtube showed up within a day for him.

My 2 HRs required me to do the double-reset twice to finally get things right. Since then most things have been fine although even slower than they were before. At the rate this slowing is going, I figure a couple more 'updates' and these HR24s will be as pig slow as my old HR21 was. 

One thing that happened is that on both my personal HRs, after the reboots they would have no sound at all. Reset didn't help. But switching the receivers with my HDMI switch fixed it. Doesn't seem to happen except on a reboot and wasn't an issue prior to 59E.


----------



## californiasun

Just posting to say I regularly lurk and get insight from your site, so thank you to all of you who take time to answer questions and post info. Everyone else's questions and answers make it such that I don't really need to ask anything. 

And in regards to this latest release, so far, so good. The last of our receivers, the two that are HR23-700s, finally updated last night, weeks after our other receivers. So we now have the power saving and Pandora upgrades on every receiver. 

The only note I had a slight wonder about is, while everyone else seems to be mentioning that they were upgraded to 59e, and that is the upgrade we have on three of our boxes/the boxes that upgraded in early February... The software upgrade we received on our HR23s last night is actually 59f, not 59e. Does anybody know if there are any discernible differences between 59e and 59f, or is it nothing really?


----------



## Church AV Guy

I woke up this morning and the blue circle of death/birth was illuminated on one of my DVRs. It said that a new software version was loaded this morning.

0x59F

There is no other information that I can find on it. My DVR has no information on it either. I assume it is a bug fix of some kind, but based on the latest updates, I am tempted to ask, what functionality was REMOVED with this latest update? I checked, and the nasty "your cables or TV are not HD..." message is still there, still with a 20 second persistance.

Any info on 0x59F?


----------



## Laxguy

californiasun said:


> Just posting to say I regularly lurk and get insight from your site, so thank you to all of you who take time to answer questions and post info. Everyone else's questions and answers make it such that I don't really need to ask anything.
> 
> And in regards to this latest release, so far, so good. The last of our receivers, the two that are HR23-700s, finally updated last night, weeks after our other receivers. So we now have the power saving and Pandora upgrades on every receiver.
> 
> The only note I had a slight wonder about is, while everyone else seems to be mentioning that they were upgraded to 59e, and that is the upgrade we have on three of our boxes/the boxes that upgraded in early February... The software upgrade we received on our HR23s last night is actually 59f, not 59e. Does anybody know if there are any discernible differences between 59e and 59f, or is it nothing really?


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

Sorry, I am active in the CE program, so cannot answer your question.... but as of now, do you see any changes?


----------



## rta53

"Laxguy" said:


> :welcome_s to DBSTalk!
> 
> Sorry, I am active in the CE program, so cannot answer your question.... but as of now, do you see any changes?


That seems like an oxymoron. One would think a CE participant would know this before anyone else.


----------



## Laxguy

rta53 said:


> That seems like an oxymoron. One would think a CE participant would know this before anyone else.


Well, then, one would be wrong! I'm on a different version of the software, and even if I once had that exact version, I'd not be able to recall dozens of details as to which one did what.


----------



## Go Beavs

59F should be functionally the same as 59E, probably fixed something under the hood. As far as functionality removed (from the previous NR), you can no longer use trick play in the PIG (picture in graphics/guide).

EDIT: Oh yeah, and DASH DASH delete in the playlist is gone too.


----------



## squawk

Apologize if these issues have been previously addressed in this thread. If the case, then please direct me via link or repost.

Messages. Used to see number of new, unread messages in information header along top of screen. Now none. Only get notice of new message if go to "Extras" & see "Messages." Is there a way to bring back the notice in info header.

Smart Search. Not picking up some searches, in particular, sports programming. Have "recent Search" for "Lakers, & Sports, Basketball." Consistently not picking out games on TNT or TBS, possibly other channels such as ESPN. Programming not described as "NBA Basketball," but include "Lakers" in title, so something is amiss with search algorithm.

Dual Tuning. Sometimes DVR "loses" access to dual tuning. Initial discovery of problem resulted in cancellation of scheduled recording. Double play did not work. Fixed by rebooting. Couple weeks later, double play mode is lost, then regained a few seconds later. More recently, get notice of impending channel change to record program, when 2nd tuner available. I cancel, then manually schedule record w/o losing feed of live channel. Next day, see scheduled recording cancelled in History, but also recorded in Playlist. Anyone familiar with this issue.

Slow to Delete Recordings. Wish new UI was as quick in deleting program as old UI.


----------



## Juppers

Dash dash delete is gone, my HR24 is slower than my HR20 ever was. They appear to be going the wrong direction with their software development again. Wasn't very happy with the power saving change either. Not that i'm against it, but a heads up BEFORE turning it on would have been much better than my tv turning on to a black screen instead of blaring the news to wake me up like it does every morning. Yeah, I was late to work that day, thanks DirecTV software engineers for that one.


----------



## RunnerFL

Juppers said:


> Wasn't very happy with the power saving change either. Not that i'm against it, but a heads up BEFORE turning it on would have been much better than my tv turning on to a black screen instead of blaring the news to wake me up like it does every morning. Yeah, I was late to work that day, thanks DirecTV software engineers for that one.


You got the "heads up" on the splash screen that told you what the new features were. You would have seen this the first time you went into the guide or playlist after the update.

You should probably consider getting an actual alarm clock too.


----------



## rta53

"RunnerFL" said:


> You should probably consider getting an actual alarm clock too.


Good advice. I would say he should get first prize for the "reasons to hate the new GUI" contest. The new GUI made me late for work. Funny one.


----------



## rta53

Very interesting. I had to get my HR23-700 replaced because the hard drive failed. I installed the replacement last night and when the guide loaded it was the old SD guide which wasn't a surprise. When I turned it on this morning I had gotten the HD update overnight. The interesting thing is that it is still 59b. I suppose this is because the market I'm in still hasn't gotten a later version. Fine with me.


----------



## Juppers

"RunnerFL" said:


> You got the "heads up" on the splash screen that told you what the new features were. You would have seen this the first time you went into the guide or playlist after the update.
> 
> You should probably consider getting an actual alarm clock too.


The TV timer is my alarm clock, it wakes me up and I hear the weather and news in the morning, and the light from the tv saves many a stubbed toe and/or busted shin.


----------



## Jerry_K

I absolutely hate the power "save".


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Jerry_K said:


> I absolutely hate the power "save".


It can be turned off in the settings.


----------



## Laxguy

Scott Kocourek said:


> It can be turned off in the settings.


And you can still hate it if you wish....:sure:

I've just turned it on to see what it does now, and aside from the message that comes on when I fire it up, I don't see any adverse effect-or affect.


----------



## Jerry_K

Scott Kocourek said:


> It MUST be turned off in the settings.


FIFY


----------



## Laxguy

Jerry_K said:


> FIFY


No, you didn't fix it. Just because it annoys you, and doesn't help me and many others, doesn't mean it's not useful to others.


----------



## Jerry_K

Laxguy said:


> No, you didn't fix it. Just because it annoys you, and doesn't help me and many others, doesn't mean it's not useful to others.


If it is useful to some, make them turn it on. Don't make me turn it off..


----------



## sigma1914

Jerry_K said:


> If it is useful to some, make them turn it on. Don't make me turn it off..


----------



## jamieh1

Why is the HR23-700 still on software 57b?


----------



## BosFan

jamieh1 said:


> Why is the HR23-700 still on software 57b?


Good question, my H23 and HR24 are both on 59c for a couple weeks now.


----------



## dpeters11

"Jerry_K" said:


> If it is useful to some, make them turn it on. Don't make me turn it off..


There are several things that are defaults that are useless to me. Fortunately generally it's a set once and never touch it again situation.

It's just not a big deal.


----------



## litzdog911

jamieh1 said:


> Why is the HR23-700 still on software 57b?


Yours just hasn't been updated it. It will be eventually.


----------



## cyfman

I have a 23-700 and received ox59f last night and was wondering if this was for fixing some bugs or if it added some new "features"


----------



## Go Beavs

cyfman said:


> I have a 23-700 and received ox59f last night and was wondering if this was for fixing some bugs or if it added some new "features"


59F is functionally the same as 59E, probably just some under the hood "tweaks" meant for the HR21-700 and HR23-700.

Release notes here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=201369


----------



## cyfman

Go Beavs said:


> 59F is functionally the same as 59E, probably just some under the hood "tweaks" meant for the HR21-700 and HR23-700.
> 
> Release notes here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=201369


Thanks


----------



## bpratt

I have noticed a couple of problems with 59f. While watching a couple of recorded shows last night, the video and audio would pause for a couple of seconds then continue. It happened 5 or 6 times during two recorded shows and no one was near the remote. 
The other problem is with trick play. It has once again become too sensitive to 30 second skip forward and skip backward. Since 59f I have had several times when skipping forward, it would go to the end of the show. Also, a few times when I went too far past the end of a commercial and hit the skip back multiple times, it went to the beginning of the show.


----------



## jdh8668

Strange but I'm not complaining. Just started watching the Today Show at 7:05 am, and Directv has decided this is the time to send my HR21-700 the 59F download here in central Illinois. So much for them sending downloads during the middle of the night. Not missing anything on tv...just more rehash of super tuesday crap. Pandora here I come.


----------



## Rhoq

My HR23-700 is still waiting for 59f. Anybody know when the staggered rollout is expected to reach Philadelphia?


----------



## jacinkcmo

Got 59f on my HR23-700 here in Kansas City Mo. I like Pandora at work but will rarely listen at home. Would gladly trade it to have tirck play back in the PIG.


----------



## ThomasM

RunnerFL said:


> They all are as well now I believe.


I don't think so. The R15 still works great, responds fast to remote commands, and hasn't lost any popular commands (dash dash delete, PIG trickplay, etc.).


----------



## Rhoq

Rhoq said:


> My HR23-700 is still waiting for 59f. Anybody know when the staggered rollout is expected to reach Philadelphia?


I was able to force the 59F software update last night.


----------



## jamieh1

Ive had 59F for 2 days and Pandora and You tube are still missing. Also My Directv is still missing.

Its connected to the internet but missing the Extras.


----------



## RunnerFL

jamieh1 said:


> Ive had 59F for 2 days and Pandora and You tube are still missing. Also My Directv is still missing.
> 
> Its connected to the internet but missing the Extras.


Do a menu reboot twice within 30 minutes. This will flush your guide data but after a few hours you'll have Pandora, YouTube and MyDirecTV.


----------



## litzdog911

jamieh1 said:


> Ive had 59F for 2 days and Pandora and You tube are still missing. Also My Directv is still missing.
> 
> Its connected to the internet but missing the Extras.


Sometimes it can take a week, so don't "double reset" to rebuild the Guide data quite yet.


----------



## jamieh1

Ive been doing the CE program for years, but after last weekends CE I returned to the NR software, then I was updated 2 days ago to this version and the extras are not showing up.


----------



## RunnerFL

litzdog911 said:


> Sometimes it can take a week, so don't "double reset" to rebuild the Guide data quite yet.


Everyone who has done the double reset has had Pandora and Youtube show up within hours of doing so. It is a fix.


----------



## Athlon646464

RunnerFL said:


> Everyone who has done the double reset has had Pandora and Youtube show up within hours of doing so. It is a fix.


+1 for me today.

Had to do it 5 days after I received 59f on my HR23-700.


----------



## squawk

Guess no one has any comments to my post of a few weeks ago. Is this the right thread? If not, where is the thread to address my comments.

Latest patch has improved performance, but would be nice if "Smart Search" feature actually lived up to its name.

Dual tuning issues seems to have been resolved with new patch as well, which is great.

Would like to see notification of new messages when they are downloaded into TV mail inbox.


----------



## litzdog911

squawk said:


> Guess no one has any comments to my post of a few weeks ago. Is this the right thread? If not, where is the thread to address my comments.
> 
> Latest patch has improved performance, but would be nice if "Smart Search" feature actually lived up to its name.
> 
> Dual tuning issues seems to have been resolved with new patch as well, which is great.
> 
> Would like to see notification of new messages when they are downloaded into TV mail inbox.


What sort of comments were you hoping to see? This thread's main focus is to provide a way to provide feedback to DirecTV on issues we've found with this software.


----------



## RunnerFL

squawk said:


> Latest patch has improved performance, but would be nice if "Smart Search" feature actually lived up to its name.


Smart Search not working properly is a known issue. There are several threads regarding the issue around here, you just have to look around.



squawk said:


> Would like to see notification of new messages when they are downloaded into TV mail inbox.


There is a notification in the channel banner, it says "New mail" and has a picture of an envelope next to it.


----------



## squawk

Thanks for your reply.

Search. Yeah, definitely an issue. No longer reliable. Couldn't even find Mad Men, which wife has been bugging me to schedule for a few weeks now. Used to work fine. Dunno why engineers choose to mess up something that works fine. There's a clear effort to push $ On Demand thru the interface, which apparently has corrupted core functions.

Messages. I used to see that notification in banner, but don't since "HD Upgrade." I'll look again next time. This AM was looking to schedule some NCAA B-Ball on CBS (which BTW, the "Smart Search" engine did not pick up), & went to Extras to see THREE new messages. But don't recall seeing notification on banner. It's something I would see if I pull up banner. Again, I will look for next time. If not working, I will report back . . . FWIW.

Thanks again, for reply


----------



## StephenT

This search thing is getting very annoying. It's not just search itself. I set a season pass for Life's Too Short on HBO East, and after the first episode it just stopped recording it. I selected the show in the manager and chose upcoming episodes, and it listed them all. Didn't seem to want to record them though. Could be guide data not marking them as first run, but still weird.

Also I have keyword search recordings that in the manager show 1 or more things to be recorded but when you choose it, it shows no results. WTF? At least there it's recording it even though it can't show you what it's recording (they are in the To Do List).

Also when those keyword autorecordings in the manager do show you the results it's just the title. Didn't it use to show channel and time? What happened to that?

And then there's just search not finding things that you can go find in the guide. Big problem.


----------



## fjames

StephenT said:


> I set a season pass for Life's Too Short on HBO East, and after the first episode it just stopped recording it. I selected the show in the manager and chose upcoming episodes, and it listed them all. Didn't seem to want to record them though. Could be guide data not marking them as first run, but still weird.


 IIRC it's a repeat? Seem to recall an '11 date for "first aired" in info.


----------



## inkahauts

StephenT said:


> This search thing is getting very annoying. It's not just search itself. I set a season pass for Life's Too Short on HBO East, and after the first episode it just stopped recording it. I selected the show in the manager and chose upcoming episodes, and it listed them all. Didn't seem to want to record them though. Could be guide data not marking them as first run, but still weird.
> 
> Also I have keyword search recordings that in the manager show 1 or more things to be recorded but when you choose it, it shows no results. WTF? At least there it's recording it even though it can't show you what it's recording (they are in the To Do List).
> 
> Also when those keyword autorecordings in the manager do show you the results it's just the title. Didn't it use to show channel and time? What happened to that?
> 
> And then there's just search not finding things that you can go find in the guide. Big problem.


That HBO show looks to be in repeats right now, so in order to record it you must set your recording default to record both, and not just new episodes. Not at all weird.

Auto records, that are based on a search, will not always show you what it has set to record. I know this is difficult for some to handle, but if you never bother to check it, it will record just fine and you will never need to worry about it. It seems to have to do with when it searches for shows, and not wanting to use resources to search all guide data far out in advance.

They changed search results a while back, you now have to delve in one more level to see the channel and times.

The last one, please post your examples. That is a big issue and these kinds of things are a lot easier to fix if more people know about them and can duplicate them. DirecTV does watch these forums some, so it can be passed along to them.


----------



## Jive Turkey

I'm suddenly having numerous major issues on a 24/500 that even a double reset won't fix. I do have one question, though, in case I missed it. Is there a new method for clearing NVRAM? When I go to channel 1 and hit the red button I am immediately hit with an error beep. If I continue the process the blue button brings up the mini channel guide, so I know it isn't working. 

I realize clearing the RAM won't do much good since reboots don't help, but I'm just curious if it is still possible, or if there is a new combination (I know D* is changing some things with the remote).


----------



## inkahauts

"Jive Turkey" said:


> I'm suddenly having numerous major issues on a 24/500 that even a double reset won't fix. I do have one question, though, in case I missed it. Is there a new method for clearing NVRAM? When I go to channel 1 and hit the red button I am immediately hit with an error beep. If I continue the process the blue button brings up the mini channel guide, so I know it isn't working.
> 
> I realize clearing the RAM won't do much good since reboots don't help, but I'm just curious if it is still possible, or if there is a new combination (I know D* is changing some things with the remote).


I believe you have to fully let the channel load before it will work right. Also, I think you need to make sure you don't hit exit after tuning to the channel before you do that procedure.

What are the issues you are having?


----------



## Jive Turkey

Thanks for your response, inkahauts. I've cleared NVRAM many times before but suddenly can't. It worked last week but now I just get beeps. I will figure it out at some point. Maybe I'm impatient and going to quickly in my old age.

My biggest issue is with trick play and recordings. If I watch TV live the problem is that occasionally I can't change channels. The banner will change but the channel stays the same, and I end up having to go to a third channel to get it to work. 

Trick play and recordings are full of stuttering, audio drops, and frozen screens (not 100% of the time, but probably 2/3). Usually if I have a problem with a recording, I can use the jump back button and play it again and it will work, so I know things are being recorded properly. I did all the diagnostic stuff and checked tuners and signal strength, and everything shows up as being fine. 

The only thing I haven't done that I can think of is change HDMI cables, but I haven't gone to get a new one yet because I don't see how a broke one would only cause errors on playback and not live TV.


----------



## kiljoy

I know I'm late to the party but I have to mention that every UI change in this release is horrible. Dash-Dash was nice but the new menu (multi-select for delete) is useless as it doesn't position the cursor where you invoked the multi-select.

No trickplay or channel changes in the PIG is regrettable and while I understand the reason there are better ways to handle this (still respecting the discrete Pause command being the obvious one, allowing the PIG to be disabled is yet another).

Stuff like the List forgetting the position when you return to it is just ridiculous though. There is no reason for implementing a change like this and no one would reasonably expect this behavior.

DirecTV has historically been good about listening to user feedback on software and this is a situation where they really need to rethink about ease and intuitiveness in the user interface. Frustrations in what seem like minor UI niggles have a large impact on user satisfaction in the long run and changing longstanding UI behavior for what is easily perceived as less useful and less capable behavior is something that should be given a bit more thought and refinement than wholesale change with little explanation to users.


----------



## JohnDG

Note: I did a double reset within 30 minutes and Smart Search seems to be working and has been stable for the last 4 days.

jdg


----------



## inkahauts

"Jive Turkey" said:


> Thanks for your response, inkahauts. I've cleared NVRAM many times before but suddenly can't. It worked last week but now I just get beeps. I will figure it out at some point. Maybe I'm impatient and going to quickly in my old age.
> 
> My biggest issue is with trick play and recordings. If I watch TV live the problem is that occasionally I can't change channels. The banner will change but the channel stays the same, and I end up having to go to a third channel to get it to work.
> 
> Trick play and recordings are full of stuttering, audio drops, and frozen screens (not 100% of the time, but probably 2/3). Usually if I have a problem with a recording, I can use the jump back button and play it again and it will work, so I know things are being recorded properly. I did all the diagnostic stuff and checked tuners and signal strength, and everything shows up as being fine.
> 
> The only thing I haven't done that I can think of is change HDMI cables, but I haven't gone to get a new one yet because I don't see how a broke one would only cause errors on playback and not live TV.


Honestly, what your describing smells like a bad hard drive to me. If it is a drive going bad, it shouldn't be but a couple more weeks before it dies completely. Either that, or you are having an intermittent signal issue of some sort. I assume all these issues for local playback, and not mrv with the hr24 being the client, correct?


----------



## inkahauts

"kiljoy" said:


> I know I'm late to the party but I have to mention that every UI change in this release is horrible. Dash-Dash was nice but the new menu (multi-select for delete) is useless as it doesn't position the cursor where you invoked the multi-select.
> 
> No trickplay or channel changes in the PIG is regrettable and while I understand the reason there are better ways to handle this (still respecting the discrete Pause command being the obvious one, allowing the PIG to be disabled is yet another).
> 
> Stuff like the List forgetting the position when you return to it is just ridiculous though. There is no reason for implementing a change like this and no one would reasonably expect this behavior.
> 
> DirecTV has historically been good about listening to user feedback on software and this is a situation where they really need to rethink about ease and intuitiveness in the user interface. Frustrations in what seem like minor UI niggles have a large impact on user satisfaction in the long run and changing longstanding UI behavior for what is easily perceived as less useful and less capable behavior is something that should be given a bit more thought and refinement than wholesale change with little explanation to users.


The multi delete is not new, has been there since day one. You used to only be able to access it by hitting the yellow button. They have made the yellow button and the dash key do the same thing now, and have eliminated the dash dash shortcut. The normal expected way to delete a single show you are already highlighting in the playlist is to hit the red button.

Don't get me started in the pause button on the pig. Their decision is that the new remotes don't have three of the color buttons so they need the ffwd and rowed keys to replace them, and they new remote also only has one play pause combo button. But that doesn't hold water as an argument when you realize that pause and play still do two different things on full screen tv. They should do that. In the pig as well, and let it be for now.

List forgetting your position is expected. Everytime you press list it always takes you to the top of the list on purpose. If you want to go back to the same place you where at last time you where in the list, hitting list isn't the way to do it. Hitting the back arrow is. Has been that way forever. Or are you talking about something else? I actually do expect this behavior. It brings me back to where I was if I reach the end of a recording, but simply pressing list, yeah, it should start at the top IMHO.

According to DirecTV almost no one uses any trick play in the pig, so loosing it is not an issue for its customers. I completely disagree, but I don't think there is much we can do to change their mind on that one.


----------



## anopro

Have to agree with kiljoy all these changes has made my Direct TV experience feel klunky compared to a few versions ago. This is progress?


----------



## grins

HD guide is nice

Other than that, huge steps backward all over the interface. from end of program through "Delete" and back to guide is interminable...so long in fact that I have plenty of time to rue the fact that I will be unable to pause the PIG when it finally comes up.

The List is way slower than before. Sometimes scrolling up and down in the list is faster than it used to be. Way more often operations are far slower than before. opening/closing folders, getting info on a program, even just left arrowing from a playing program to the List will take forever.

After finally accustoming myself to the DirecTV GUI after the intuitive Tivo GUI from...lord, almost 10 years ago now ;-), DirecTV is almost at the ComCast level of uselessness and obfuscation.

Perhaps with such a groundswell of anger, we can finally get an option to turn off the PIG.


----------



## ghardenb

Yes, back (left) arrow to re-enter the playlist or the guide at the same listindex, when practicable.


----------



## ghardenb

I have feedback. Tell me if there is a more appropriate place to post ideas please.

I would like to see a large number (or unlimited number) of customizable guides, whereas now we have only two.

Also a hotkey popup of the TTD list when in guide or playlist or maybe everywhere.

I would also like to be able to arrow left to go back in time in the guide.


----------



## squawk

inkahauts said:


> Don't get me started in the pause button on the pig. Their decision is that the new remotes don't have three of the color buttons so they need the ffwd and rowed keys to replace them, and they new remote also only has one play pause combo button. But that doesn't hold water as an argument when you realize that pause and play still do two different things on full screen tv. They should do that. In the pig as well, and let it be for now.


If utilization of a new remote is the rationale behind disabling the FF/RR/PAUSE features with the PIG, then DirecTV should distribute a new remote to all subs with the "old" remote.

Of course that's not gonna happen, but such thinking just underscores poor engineering thought goes into these updates. The core mission of any upgrade should be to not disable any existing well-working function that is clearly of value to subscribers. It is mind boggling to me that DirecTV thinks a HD GUI is so important to override some previously performing functions. I'd like think the GUI is designed by intelligent engineers not graphic artists. I'd take a well-featured functioning GUI over a "colorful fancy designed" HD one that is poorly designed, from any engineering standpoint, any day.


----------



## Jive Turkey

inkahauts said:


> Honestly, what your describing smells like a bad hard drive to me. If it is a drive going bad, it shouldn't be but a couple more weeks before it dies completely. Either that, or you are having an intermittent signal issue of some sort. I assume all these issues for local playback, and not mrv with the hr24 being the client, correct?


Yes, all local. I am afraid you are right and my drive is about die. I appreciate your help, even if you are the bearer of bad news! :grin:


----------



## rta53

Jive Turkey said:


> Yes, all local. I am afraid you are right and my drive is about die. I appreciate your help, even if you are the bearer of bad news! :grin:


I had the same issue to start about a month ago. First it would be intermittent freezing then got worse. Sometimes after a reset it would be fine for a couple of hours and then start doing it again. Finally after a reset it would not finish loading at all and I got a message saying the storage device had an error, or something like that. Called DTV and had a replacement in 3 days.


----------



## jimstick

Sorry if this has been asked, but does anyone else have this problem?
Whenever I select a recorded program from the list and select play, by the time the list clears, and the program starts, it has skipped the first 5-6 seconds of the program. It does it every time, and has only done so since the new GUI. I have to rewind to see the first part of the program. I have an HR20-700.

Thanks


----------



## rta53

"jimstick" said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but does anyone else have this problem?
> Whenever I select a recorded program from the list and select play, by the time the list clears, and the program starts, it has skipped the first 5-6 seconds of the program. It does it every time, and has only done so since the new GUI. I have to rewind to see the first part of the program. I have an HR20-700.
> 
> Thanks


Yes I have the same issue on my HR23.


----------



## Wilhite

jimstick said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but does anyone else have this problem?
> Whenever I select a recorded program from the list and select play, by the time the list clears, and the program starts, it has skipped the first 5-6 seconds of the program. It does it every time, and has only done so since the new GUI. I have to rewind to see the first part of the program. I have an HR20-700.
> 
> Thanks


Same unit and same issue here as well.


----------



## Josh125

I was talking to a guy, a D* tech, in my neighborhood this evening and he mentioned you don't need a HR34 to run whole home DVR. He said so long as you have HD DVRs that they can network and run whole home just like a HR34....it's just more than one DVR. He said he actually recommended it over a HR34.

Is this correct? If we get multiple DVRs we can pause a recorded a show and pick it up in another room, etc?


----------



## dpeters11

Right, you can resume a recorded show on any box. A normal DVR can only serve one box at a time though. And it's a little more than the commercials show, you can't just go to another room, hit play and have it start. You have to start it from the list.

Personally, I like the 34 because I don't have to keep track of multiple boxes of series links etc.


----------



## Josh125

dpeters11 said:


> Right, you can resume a recorded show on any box. A normal DVR can only serve one box at a time though. And it's a little more than the commercials show, you can't just go to another room, hit play and have it start. You have to start it from the list.
> 
> Personally, I like the 34 because I don't have to keep track of multiple boxes of series links etc.


Thanks, I watched a demo on yourtube and yes it is more involved than just hitting play...marketing One more question if I may, each DVR can record two show independent of each other, so if I have two boxes I can record 4 shows at the same time if need be and then just watch them in either room.

So the benefit of the HR34 is it gives you just one DVR to worry about with 5 tuners and it saves me from having to purchase each additional DVR for 99 bucks up front? I guess it also might have on the monthly bill with less DVRs.


----------



## inkahauts

"Josh125" said:


> Thanks, I watched a demo on yourtube and yes it is more involved than just hitting play...marketing One more question if I may, each DVR can record two show independent of each other, so if I have two boxes I can record 4 shows at the same time if need be and then just watch them in either room.
> 
> So the benefit of the HR34 is it gives you just one DVR to worry about with 5 tuners and it saves me from having to purchase each additional DVR for 99 bucks up front? I guess it also might have on the monthly bill with less DVRs.


The bill is the same wether you have one dvr and three receivers, or four dvrs. That won't matter.

And just to be clear, you can also use an hr24 and a hr34 at the same time, giving you seven tuners and they can see each others playlist and so on. The hr34 works exactly the same as a hr24 in that regard, except for one nice upgrade. It can also output three streams at once, where the hr24 can only output one stream at a time to a remote client.


----------



## dpeters11

A standard SWM system can handle 8 tuners. They can be split up any way, with any number of regular receivers or DVRs. If you go past 8 total, you need some different equipment.

And the HR34 has 100 series links, instead of 50 for the HR24 and lower.


----------



## augisdad

HR20-100 having issues with TVApps. I'll hit the right arrow and get the popup message saying loading, then get a black bar on the right side of screen. A yellow box appears in the top position but then it all goes away and Service Unavailable (5) appears. I tried several times last night, but finally gave up. Did not have time to try it again this morning.


----------



## squawk

FYI, over weekend noticed new message of DirecTV Mobile app in TV Mail Inbox by scrolling to Extras. Checked toolbar of banner to see if Messages tab indicated new message. NOT. Unless I scrolled over to Message tab & drop menu appears, do I get notice of a new message. That is NOT how it worked prior to GUI "upgrade." 

Now, unless I seek out Messages, either from banner toolbar, or Menu to Extras selection, do I receive notice of NEW messages. At least under old UI, if you clicked Menu & TV Mail was immediate selection in drop menu, did you see "notification" of new message indicated by a number in parenthesis. Another drawback & glitch of new GUI that needs to be remedied with next "upgrade."

I also suggest that some form of report be distributed to DVR customers from DirecTV that (i) indicate what new capabilities, if any, are available with upgrade; (ii) what prior capabilities have been disabled; & (iii) assuming such report is issued some time after the fact, what KNOWN glitches exist with upgrade. If such report were issued for this "upgrade," the report would be quite long.


----------



## jacinkcmo

Same here on my Hr23/700 all the time - after 5 or 6 tries it usually works.


----------



## BlueMonk

Jumping in late and not as technical as most here. But the reaction time is so slow these days. Like another poster I thought it was my Harmony remote. Very frustrating as I learned it seems to be tied to software updates by DTV.


----------



## Josh125

inkahauts said:


> The bill is the same wether you have one dvr and three receivers, or four dvrs. That won't matter.
> 
> And just to be clear, you can also use an hr24 and a hr34 at the same time, giving you seven tuners and they can see each others playlist and so on. The hr34 works exactly the same as a hr24 in that regard, except for one nice upgrade. It can also output three streams at once, where the hr24 can only output one stream at a time to a remote client.


Thanks to you and the rest of the folks that responded. Honestly, there are only two of us in the house so streaming more than one show at a time won't play into it. To put a point on it, it sounds like I should go with the HR34 (HMC) for our main TV and a HD DVR for our master and third room. I question the need for a HD DVR in the third room at all to be honest, we never watch TV in there. If I go with simply a HD box in the third room, can it pull a stream off the HR34 or HR2X if need be?


----------



## retromzc

augisdad said:


> HR20-100 having issues with TVApps. I'll hit the right arrow and get the popup message saying loading, then get a black bar on the right side of screen. A yellow box appears in the top position but then it all goes away and Service Unavailable (5) appears. I tried several times last night, but finally gave up. Did not have time to try it again this morning.


The exact same thing happens with my HR24-500. After four or five attempts the apps will finally load.


----------



## inkahauts

"Josh125" said:


> Thanks to you and the rest of the folks that responded. Honestly, there are only two of us in the house so streaming more than one show at a time won't play into it. To put a point on it, it sounds like I should go with the HR34 (HMC) for our main TV and a HD DVR for our master and third room. I question the need for a HD DVR in the third room at all to be honest, we never watch TV in there. If I go with simply a HD box in the third room, can it pull a stream off the HR34 or HR2X if need be?


Yes it can.


----------



## Josh125

inkahauts said:


> Yes it can.


Excellent, thanks....


----------



## netraa

rpt 3a70

current NR


extended session of weather induced SFSS, checked signal strength screen, exited, started a MRV stream. during the stream, used the left arrow to back up back into the SS screen. All UI screens now plain white with faint grey text.


----------



## LDighera

My HR-24 and HR-21 are so slow with the current software release, that I often give up trying to channel surf. Terrible.

I used to be able to easily delete a program from the list by pushing the '-' button twice; now it's a slow and cumbersome 'Red Button' operation. But worse than that is the yellow box that used to outline one of 8 screens on the 'News Mix' channel. Again, a multi-key input is required. And with the user interface responding so slowly, it' agony. And the new *low contrast* progress bar is considerably more difficult to find; black on black is about as low-contrast as possible. And the damn 'Loading Apps' popup message occurring every time I press 'right arrow' takes the cake. If this is the price I have to pay for a Hi-Def UI, give me back the previous one, please. It was easier to read, and considerably faster than the current release. The benefits come at too high a price, in my opinion. D' listening?


----------



## joed32

LDighera said:


> My HR-24 and HR-21 are so slow with the current software release, that I often give up trying to channel surf. Terrible.
> 
> I used to be able to easily delete a program from the list by pushing the '-' button twice; now it's a slow and cumbersome 'Red Button' operation. But worse than that is the yellow box that used to outline one of 8 screens on the 'News Mix' channel. Again, a multi-key input is required. And with the user interface responding so slowly, it' agony. And the new *low contrast* progress bar is considerably more difficult to find; black on black is about as low-contrast as possible. And the damn 'Loading Apps' popup message occurring every time I press 'right arrow' takes the cake. If this is the price I have to pay for a Hi-Def UI, give me back the previous one, please. It was easier to read, and considerably faster than the current release. The benefits come at too high a price, in my opinion. D' listening?


Maybe and maybe not. The best way to make sure they are is to send an E-mail saying exactly what you posted here.


----------



## anopro

Yep squeaky wheel get the grease I have contaced them numerous times.


----------



## r194ondi

I wish someone would test this firmware before they release it. Maybe they did on a virgin receiver. How many of us own a virgin? receiver that is  

I hit the Menu button, and about 20 seconds later, I get the menu. I scroll down 3 spaces and clunk, clunk clunk and i'm finally there, I press the right arrow and another 10 seconds. Before these flashy menus it never took this long to get somewhere.

PLEASE go back to what worked! I often times wonder if Dish has these same problems. If it ain't broke---don't fix it!

AND one of the most wanted "features" from years ago still isn't implemented--at the top of any menu page, if you press the up arrow it should roll over to the bottom of the menu. My old VCR used to do that! How hard can it be!

Oh--I have an HR20-700.
Ron


----------



## jacinkcmo

r194ondi said:


> I wish someone would test this firmware before they release it. Maybe they did on a virgin receiver. How many of us own a virgin? receiver that is
> 
> I hit the Menu button, and about 20 seconds later, I get the menu. I scroll down 3 spaces and clunk, clunk clunk and i'm finally there, I press the right arrow and another 10 seconds. Before these flashy menus it never took this long to get somewhere.
> 
> PLEASE go back to what worked! I often times wonder if Dish has these same problems. If it ain't broke---don't fix it!
> 
> AND one of the most wanted "features" from years ago still isn't implemented--at the top of any menu page, if you press the up arrow it should roll over to the bottom of the menu. My old VCR used to do that! How hard can it be!
> 
> Oh--I have an HR20-700.
> Ron


HR23-700 doing exactly the same.


----------



## Getteau

r194ondi said:


> I wish someone would test this firmware before they release it. Maybe they did on a virgin receiver. How many of us own a virgin? receiver that is
> 
> I hit the Menu button, and about 20 seconds later, I get the menu. I scroll down 3 spaces and clunk, clunk clunk and I'm finally there, I press the right arrow and another 10 seconds. Before these flashy menus it never took this long to get somewhere.
> 
> PLEASE go back to what worked! I often times wonder if Dish has these same problems. If it ain't broke---don't fix it!
> 
> AND one of the most wanted "features" from years ago still isn't implemented--at the top of any menu page, if you press the up arrow it should roll over to the bottom of the menu. My old VCR used to do that! How hard can it be!
> 
> Oh--I have an HR20-700.
> Ron


+2.

With the exception of my HR24, all my DVR's are painfully slow now. Awhile back, there was a bug where there was a 20+ second delay when you changed a channel after the box had been sitting for several hours. I now see that on every channel change. It's miserable. My 8 year old daughter actually came down last night to tell me there was something wrong with her TV. She changed the channel and it went to a black screen for so long she thought her TV had died. It's gotten to the point that I've started clearing the NVRAM as soon as I go to any of my DVR's because that's the only way to make the boxes semi responsive for the next few hours.

and


----------



## squawk

r194ondi said:


> I wish someone would test this firmware before they release it. Maybe they did on a virgin receiver. How many of us own a virgin? receiver that is
> 
> I hit the Menu button, and about 20 seconds later, I get the menu. I scroll down 3 spaces and clunk, clunk clunk and i'm finally there, I press the right arrow and another 10 seconds. Before these flashy menus it never took this long to get somewhere.
> 
> PLEASE go back to what worked! I often times wonder if Dish has these same problems. If it ain't broke---don't fix it!
> 
> AND one of the most wanted "features" from years ago still isn't implemented--at the top of any menu page, if you press the up arrow it should roll over to the bottom of the menu. My old VCR used to do that! How hard can it be!
> 
> Oh--I have an HR20-700.
> Ron


Well said. I would think (hope) the beta-testers here have now got the message -- that in the opinion of a MAJORITY of subscribers -- this "HD Update" has been a complete failure. This view is NOT measured by the # of negative v. positive comments, but rather the continued negative comments that have persisted since the HD update was released about 2 months ago.

I have an HR24 and the HD update ha not only diminished screen reaction time, but it has also slowed responsiveness of the remote. Sometimes it takes 5-7 seconds for a pause, replay back, fast forward to take effect. Ridiculous.

I think I speak for many, but if given the opportunity to return to the OLD non HD UI, I would opt for it in a heart beat. Why? Because the new HD UI offers NOTHING; it only offers frustration due slower, sometimes unresponsive remote clicks, and disabled features that should have never been disabled. I could care less about HD graphics -- certainly not at the cost of degraded performance.

The new HD GUI appears to be an effort by DirecTV to cause subscribers to purchase more content on demand by steering them through needless interfaces in order to get to menus that once took a click or two. Not gonna change consumer habits. Subscribers no longer need DirecTV to purchase video content. They are alternative options. So changing the UI to force subs to "go shopping" is a waste.

I am hoping DirecTV will fix this major screw up in short order. I no longer enjoy the functionality of the DVR that I once did. And if I don't enjoy the functionality, then there is not much for me to stay with DirecTV as a long time subscriber.

Take a lesson, DirecTV, & fix this UI debacle soon.


----------



## RunnerFL

squawk said:


> I would think (hope) the beta-testers here have now got the message


The "beta-testers here" have no say in when an update is released, at all. That is determined by DirecTV themselves.


----------



## inkahauts

"squawk" said:


> Well said. I would think (hope) the beta-testers here have now got the message -- that in the opinion of a MAJORITY of subscribers -- this "HD Update" has been a complete failure. This view is NOT measured by the # of negative v. positive comments, but rather the continued negative comments that have persisted since the HD update was released about 2 months ago.
> 
> I have an HR24 and the HD update ha not only diminished screen reaction time, but it has also slowed responsiveness of the remote. Sometimes it takes 5-7 seconds for a pause, replay back, fast forward to take effect. Ridiculous.
> 
> I think I speak for many, but if given the opportunity to return to the OLD non HD UI, I would opt for it in a heart beat. Why? Because the new HD UI offers NOTHING; it only offers frustration due slower, sometimes unresponsive remote clicks, and disabled features that should have never been disabled. I could care less about HD graphics -- certainly not at the cost of degraded performance.
> 
> The new HD GUI appears to be an effort by DirecTV to cause subscribers to purchase more content on demand by steering them through needless interfaces in order to get to menus that once took a click or two. Not gonna change consumer habits. Subscribers no longer need DirecTV to purchase video content. They are alternative options. So changing the UI to force subs to "go shopping" is a waste.
> 
> I am hoping DirecTV will fix this major screw up in short order. I no longer enjoy the functionality of the DVR that I once did. And if I don't enjoy the functionality, then there is not much for me to stay with DirecTV as a long time subscriber.
> 
> Take a lesson, DirecTV, & fix this UI debacle soon.


Could you tell me how you know the majority of subscribers have these issues? I am not saying there aren't issues, but there are always some issues that affect some people that don't affect the vast majority, and you are usually going to hear much more about the small group with the issues than the large group without them.


----------



## don s

inkahauts said:


> Could you tell me how you know the majority of subscribers have these issues? I am not saying there aren't issues, but there are always some issues that affect some people that don't affect the vast majority, and you are usually going to hear much more about the small group with the issues than the large group without them.


+1. My 3 HR24's are great with the new guide. I love it. My HR34 is most definitely slow and glitchy since the guide updated. But all of my HR24s are great.


----------



## Athlon646464

I, for one at least, would not want to go back to the SD guide. I like what they have done, and I have 3 different models of DVRs.


----------



## Laxguy

Athlon646464 said:


> I, for one at least, would not want to go back to the SD guide. I like what they have done, and I have 3 different models of DVRs.


+1


----------



## JohnDG

inkahauts said:


> Could you tell me how you know the majority of subscribers have these issues? I am not saying there aren't issues, but there are always some issues that affect some people that don't affect the vast majority, and you are usually going to hear much more about the small group with the issues than the large group without them.


Problem is, with this release, that the problems are being encountered by the must active users.

Perfect example: I have two HR22's: one has all the network series link (A), the other has the cable (repeated broadcasts), movies, sports recordings and downloads on demand (B). Between the two I have over 90 series links. As I have a mechanical component switch to feed my legacy HDTV, I will often mechanically duplicate the recordings of the network shows on B so avoid switching back and forth, to B gets the vast majority of usage: greater than 90%. This is my major entertainment expense, and it gets a lot of use.

A is always fast and snappy when working with it in all the menus, and it is fast when watching programming, deleting programs, switching channels, etc. B is almost always sluggish: with channel changes, deletes, menu commands, etc., taking up to 10 seconds or more. B also will refuse remote commands for seconds on end, as illustrated by the blue light not blinking to acknowledge the remote command. I have cleared the NVRAM on B.

This is pretty typical of a beta test: real world constant heavy duty use is not captured in the testing.

Trust us: this is a real issue.

jdg


----------



## WJS

I don't post here very much, but this morning, my HR24-200 is so slow it is seriously starting to **** me off. I guess it's somewhat of a relief that I'm not the only one experiencing this problem, yet still frustrating that D* hasn't stepped up to the plate and addressed the problem.

What can I do in the meantime? I remember once upon a time that there was a way to "flush" some memory/storage settings that could help through a series of buttons. The directions I saw were for a different receiver and I meant to research the procedure for my model, yet never did.

Maybe it's time now.....


----------



## jacinkcmo

I like the general appearance of the new gui (except for the wrong ratio of the picture - seems like a really dumb thing to overlook when creating an "HD" guide.) But my Hr23/700 is now agonizingly slow MOST of the time. Just changing channels or switching tuners can cause a black screen for up to 10 seconds. Scrolling takes several seconds per page. Plus the removal of some very useful features while in the guide make me long for the old one.


----------



## inkahauts

"JohnDG" said:


> Problem is, with this release, that the problems are being encountered by the must active users.
> 
> Perfect example: I have two HR22's: one has all the network series link (A), the other has the cable (repeated broadcasts), movies, sports recordings and downloads on demand (B). Between the two I have over 90 series links. As I have a mechanical component switch to feed my legacy HDTV, I will often mechanically duplicate the recordings of the network shows on B so avoid switching back and forth, to B gets the vast majority of usage: greater than 90%. This is my major entertainment expense, and it gets a lot of use.
> 
> A is always fast and snappy when working with it in all the menus, and it is fast when watching programming, deleting programs, switching channels, etc. B is almost always sluggish: with channel changes, deletes, menu commands, etc., taking up to 10 seconds or more. B also will refuse remote commands for seconds on end, as illustrated by the blue light not blinking to acknowledge the remote command. I have cleared the NVRAM on B.
> 
> This is pretty typical of a beta test: real world constant heavy duty use is not captured in the testing.
> 
> Trust us: this is a real issue.
> 
> jdg


There is no need for you to say trust us... Again, it's an issue for some, I know and understand. But you are also proof that it doesn't affect every box, and I don't see everyone complaining on this forum about it, so I seriously doubt it's the majority of people having issues like this. If it was, there would be a lot more complaining.


----------



## rta53

"inkahauts" said:


> There is no need for you to say trust us... Again, it's an issue for some, I know and understand. But you are also proof that it doesn't affect every box, and I don't see everyone complaining on this forum about it, so I seriously doubt it's the majority of people having issues like this. If it was, there would be a lot more complaining.


I don't necessarily disagree with you but my guess is that the majority of DTV users don't even frequent forums like this one. Their recourse is to call DTV customer service if they don't like or don't understand something about their service. And these people probably don't care that much about the UI as long as they can get their programs. And isn't that what we're paying for?


----------



## Athlon646464

If this board is skewed in one direction or another, my guess it's toward the negative rather than the positive. That's why people come here - for help when something goes wrong or doesn't seem right. Very few come here just to say how happy they are.

So, unless there are lots and lots of similar complaints and/or issues posted here, it is likely that what you are experiencing is not being experienced by a majority of subs, but rather by a minority of subs. 

Any and all issues should be addressed, however.


----------



## squawk

inkahauts said:


> Could you tell me how you know the majority of subscribers have these issues? I am not saying there aren't issues, but there are always some issues that affect some people that don't affect the vast majority, and you are usually going to hear much more about the small group with the issues than the large group without them.


Misspoke. My opinion based upon my review of all the comments following this release. Contrary to those who are a bit defensive of the criticism of this update, it's not a question of weighing the # of positive comments v. negative. Generally, those satisfied are not going bother to come to this thread to post positive comments. It is only those who "live here," who get defensive to the number of criticisms, believe that the only way to balance the negative comments is to post positive ones. It's irrelevant.

What IS relevant is how many & how long negative comments on this HD release has persisted @ this site since it's release. I don't visit this site as much as I used to when I first got my HR20 & experienced the first series of updates. Some updates had glitches, changed features & the like. So, I came here to learn, to share comments, etc. Based upon my prior experience with updates, when it comes to problems, this update dwarfs all others.

I'm happy for those few who have no problems with this update & consider it to be the best thing since sliced bread. But, in my judgment this update has been extremely problematic for many more subs than those few who continue to defend the update. Notwithstanding the dramatic slowness that my HR24 now responds to my remote, that only recently began manifesting itself the last couple weeks (a full month after the update & following a number of resets), I can list a good # of features, glitches with this update that only demonstrate what a poor piece of engineering work it is.

Search function is now useless, completing missing the most obvious scheduled programming based upon the search string.

Message notification with # of new messages in parentheses no longer works.

Ridiculous # of remote clicks (7) to get to To Do menu with scheduled recordings.

Disabling of control of programming when program guide or playlist is maximized.

Sorry, can't see how any sub "likes" these changes unless they are posting just counter the criticisms. Only thing to like is the HD UI. Like that is so important. NOT.

Best of luck, guys, getting all these problems fixed. I do appreciate those who make an effort to make the DirecTV HD DVR a better experience. But my main point is to take a lesson from this latest update. It should have never been released with all these glitches. Once pushed to the DVR, we simply have to live with until the next update. There's no opportunity to revert back to the old OS.


----------



## Athlon646464

Our HR24 was always fast, and is even faster since the HDGUI. It's must faster than our other two DVR's.

My HR23 'freezes' the controls once in a while like it always has, however not as often, and when it does it recovers more quickly.

My HR21 is about the same in terms of speed, but sure looks a lot better. 

I wonder what the difference is between my setup and some others here with issues that could cause problems. Or am I just lucky...


----------



## inkahauts

"squawk" said:


> Misspoke. My opinion based upon my review of all the comments following this release. Contrary to those who are a bit defensive of the criticism of this update, it's not a question of weighing the # of positive comments v. negative. Generally, those satisfied are not going bother to come to this thread to post positive comments. It is only those who "live here," who get defensive to the number of criticisms, believe that the only way to balance the negative comments is to post positive ones. It's irrelevant.
> 
> What IS relevant is how many & how long negative comments on this HD release has persisted @ this site since it's release. I don't visit this site as much as I used to when I first got my HR20 & experienced the first series of updates. Some updates had glitches, changed features & the like. So, I came here to learn, to share comments, etc. Based upon my prior experience with updates, when it comes to problems, this update dwarfs all others.
> 
> I'm happy for those few who have no problems with this update & consider it to be the best thing since sliced bread. But, in my judgment this update has been extremely problematic for many more subs than those few who continue to defend the update. Notwithstanding the dramatic slowness that my HR24 now responds to my remote, that only recently began manifesting itself the last couple weeks (a full month after the update & following a number of resets), I can list a good # of features, glitches with this update that only demonstrate what a poor piece of engineering work it is.
> 
> Search function is now useless, completing missing the most obvious scheduled programming based upon the search string.
> 
> Message notification with # of new messages in parentheses no longer works.
> 
> Ridiculous # of remote clicks (7) to get to To Do menu with scheduled recordings.
> 
> Disabling of control of programming when program guide or playlist is maximized.
> 
> Sorry, can't see how any sub "likes" these changes unless they are posting just counter the criticisms. Only thing to like is the HD UI. Like that is so important. NOT.
> 
> Best of luck, guys, getting all these problems fixed. I do appreciate those who make an effort to make the DirecTV HD DVR a better experience. But my main point is to take a lesson from this latest update. It should have never been released with all these glitches. Once pushed to the DVR, we simply have to live with until the next update. There's no opportunity to revert back to the old OS.


First, you are discussing two different problems with your posts. Oe is actual bugs, one is design issues. I agree that heir design decisions to take away control of trickplay when in the pig and dash dash and such is ridiculous and unexceptable, but we are stuck with it. However, to do list needs to go away completely, so we disagree there.

I was more concerned with you stating, and you still are, that only a few people don't have issues with speed and such on the HRx2x and have lots of actual bugs that are affecting them adversely. That is unverifiable. There have been other things in past releases that have caused issues for a few people and they made the same statements as you have about how it must be everyone and they shouldn't have updated, etc. I think you where likely not affected by those issues in the past. That's the most frustrating part of all this, is that some bugs affect a few people and not others, and some everyone. The ones that affect everyone, they rarely make it to a nr, but the ones that affect a few, those are much harder to find, and may not even show till they are released to everyone.

While I am not saying this is a perfect update, I can not say it's any better or worse than any other, although most people I think have found it better overall for a variety of reasons. The fact is, we have never had a perfect release. I wish we would see end someday, but I am not sure that expectation is achievable.


----------



## bobcamp1

I have seen two interesting trends with this release. First, there are a few fanboys who have been openly critical of this release. Second, there are also several people who recently joined this forum just to say they now have speed problems. Neither of these things has happened in a long time. That tells me that the speed problems are more prevalent and/or worse than before.


----------



## rta53

Up until last night my HR23 has been doing fine with the new guide. However it was like molasses pretty much the entire night. Hopefully it was temporary and not a pattern.


----------



## JohnDG

squawk said:


> Search function is now useless, completing missing the most obvious scheduled programming based upon the search string.


Two resets within 30 minutes (flushing guide data) should fix this.

jdg


----------



## rta53

"JohnDG" said:


> Two resets within 30 minutes (flushing guide data) should fix this.
> 
> jdg


How often should you flush guide data? Should you do it on a regular basis or just wait until you have issues?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

rta53 said:


> How often should you flush guide data? Should you do it on a regular basis or just wait until you have issues?


I would only do it when you have a problem that flushing the guide would help with. It will take a day or two to rebuild all of the data and may result in duplicate recordings being made for a couple of days.


----------



## Laxguy

rta53 said:


> How often should you flush guide data? Should you do it on a regular basis or just wait until you have issues?


I am of the latter practice.


----------



## MysteryMan

Laxguy said:


> I am of the latter practice.


+1......If it's not broken then don't fix it.


----------



## Dan B

I was having speed problems last night. It was taking 10 seconds to respond to button presses on the remote. The problem seems to have stopped now.


----------



## MysteryMan

A few days ago when using the Guide there was no info for the Sony Movie Channel (563). Only the word "Movie" appeared. Now since yesterday the same thing is happening with Showtime Extreme HD (549). The SD version of the channel does provide info.


----------



## mdyonke

I have two HR20-100s and since the HD UI update they are really slow to respond to the remote. I now have to watch the power light blink to know it got it. ARG. And I think they're getting slower, but that could be my imagination.


----------



## Church AV Guy

mdyonke said:


> I have two HR20-100s and since the HD UI update they are really slow to respond to the remote. I now have to watch the power light blink to know it got it. ARG. And I think they're getting slower, but that could be my imagination.


I have the sme problem with my HE22s. I too have to watch the power light to see if the receiver ever "got" the command from the remote.


----------



## johnr9e

Same problem on our two HRs. An HR20-100, which has always been sluggish with the HD UI, is now nearly unusable in its slowness the last week or so. An HR24-200, which has varied in speed from good to OK with the HD UI, has become almost as bad the last week or so. Both have been rebooted recently. The HR20-100 was having no signal errors that resolved on a reboot last week. I reset the HR24 on Monday because it stopped playing back recordings (black screen, no movement on the playback time, reboot solved).

Let me emphasize: this is *not *the usual slowness of of my underspec'ed HR20-100 or the inherent delay in channel changing due to low frequency IDR frames. This is maddeningly slow response to any UI command. The closest analogy is dealing with a computer system having a constantly thrashing virtual memory system.

I hope DirecTV is not trying to gauge this problem by their call center. I avoid calling unless absolutely necessary because of past poor results with CSRs.


----------



## hiker

For the slowness, what's the consensus about clearing the NVRAM? Does it really help and what data exactly is cleared in the NVRAM?

It looks like most of the HR24 owners are doing ok. I wonder if it's a good investment at this point. Is there a way to get one without the 2 year commitment?


----------



## Getteau

hiker said:


> For the slowness, what's the consensus about clearing the NVRAM? Does it really help and what data exactly is cleared in the NVRAM?
> 
> It looks like most of the HR24 owners are doing OK. I wonder if it's a good investment at this point. Is there a way to get one without the 2 year commitment?


With the exception of my HR24, I have started clearing the NVRAM whenever I sit down to watch any of my other DVR's. Short of rebooting, it's the only thing that makes any of them even semi responsive to the remote. The 2 or 3 minutes it takes to clear the NVRAM is well worth the reduced aggravation of hitting buttons that never respond or hitting the guide/list button and having to wait 30 seconds for anything to appear on the screen


----------



## dpeters11

Clearing NVRAM can help, but I would not clear it very often. Every time you use a DVR is too much if it's used daily. I clear mine every nice in a while, sometimes just because I sometimes can't remember if it's yellow or green first after blue.


----------



## squawk

inkahauts said:


> However, to do list needs to go away completely, so we disagree there.


. . . and what do you based that judgment upon? Clearly, we disagree. I find myself going to the "To Do" schedule quite often. It's the best interface to inform me (i) upcoming shows I want recorded have been correctly scheduled; (ii) possible conflicts if my wife wants to watch live TV & both tuners are scheduled to record; (iii) possible redundancy of recordings due to some programs not coded for "first time" broadcast.

Someone here suggested to me last month that I rely upon the Program Guide. Yeah, right -- like I'm gonna flip through 500 channels over a few days to make sure the programs I wish to record are scheduled to record. Bottom line, the "To Do" is a very valuable function & should be accessible without having to click the remote 7 times. It used to be 2 or 3 clicks away, which was fine. 7? No.



inkahauts said:


> I was more concerned with you stating, and you still are, that only a few people don't have issues with speed and such on the HRx2x and have lots of actual bugs that are affecting them adversely. That is unverifiable. There have been other things in past releases that have caused issues for a few people and they made the same statements as you have about how it must be everyone and they shouldn't have updated, etc. I think you where likely not affected by those issues in the past. That's the most frustrating part of all this, is that some bugs affect a few people and not others, and some everyone. The ones that affect everyone, they rarely make it to a nr, but the ones that affect a few, those are much harder to find, and may not even show till they are released to everyone.
> 
> While I am not saying this is a perfect update, I can not say it's any better or worse than any other, although most people I think have found it better overall for a variety of reasons. The fact is, we have never had a perfect release. I wish we would see end someday, but I am not sure that expectation is achievable.


Uhh . . not sure what you're saying, but it's clear you're "a defender" here with your thousands of posts, and likely a beta tester. For that, I thank you for your efforts. Notwithstanding, I'm not really sure what you're claiming I stated -- that all but a few have problems that I experience? Don't think I said that -- & of course, that would be "unverifiable." I believe my comment was that, based upon my review of all comments related to this update, which has been out now for about 2 months, it is THE MOST problematic release I've come across, with my DVR, as well as reading about ALL releases that I've come across @ this website. That's about it --- so please, do not read into my comments any more than that.


----------



## squawk

bobcamp1 said:


> I have seen two interesting trends with this release. First, there are a few fanboys who have been openly critical of this release. Second, there are also several people who recently joined this forum just to say they now have speed problems. Neither of these things has happened in a long time. That tells me that the speed problems are more prevalent and/or worse than before.


Agree. I did not have major speed problems until a couple weeks ago, a full month & one-half after the release. This is the problem with continual updates. Just like Windows OS, which means at some point we're all gonna need a reinstall.


----------



## squawk

JohnDG said:


> Two resets within 30 minutes (flushing guide data) should fix this.jdg


Interesting suggestion, but wary of a double reset unless it's a major issue. I was "informed" here earlier that the defect in the "Smart Search" feature following the HD UI update was a "known" problem. So, for starters, I question whether a double reset would provide a fix.

I'd rather receive some guidance that a double reset may cure the speed issue. Seems like a double reset may more likely resolve that issue than the search issue.

The other issue I've experienced since the HD UI update, & I don't know if it's related, is the timeliness of scores provided when activating the Tool Bar. I sometimes now see a "scheduled game" for favorite team when in-fact the game is in the 4th quarter. Baseball scores now are an inning or two behind. But, I know DirecTV has always had a problem with the Tool Bar service, even before the UI update.


----------



## JohnDG

squawk said:


> Interesting suggestion, but wary of a double reset unless it's a major issue. I was "informed" here earlier that the defect in the "Smart Search" feature following the HD UI update was a "known" problem. So, for starters, I question whether a double reset would provide a fix.


All I can give you is my own experience. Smart Search stopped working soon after the latest release for me. About three weeks ago I did the "double reset" and Smart Search has not had any problems since that time.

Note that you need to let the first reset finish to completion (start displaying a channel broadcast) before you do the second one. And you do not need to use the RBR: reset from the menu selection worked for me.

jdg


----------



## jamwadmag

bobcamp1 said:


> I have seen two interesting trends with this release. First, there are a few fanboys who have been openly critical of this release. Second, there are also several people who recently joined this forum just to say they now have speed problems. Neither of these things has happened in a long time. That tells me that the speed problems are more prevalent and/or worse than before.


Yeah..my last s/w update was 2/28, but think it was 'starting' to slow down B4 that one.

I will admit that I found this site originally, and log on usually, only when I have probs & am looking for answers or at least some kind of FB! ...and so I'm here TODAY!


----------



## Thwarter

Not sure if this is the right spot, but I think a DTV rep might have just told me a way to get rid of the non-HD cables nag screen. Pardon me if this is an already known solution, but it's new to me.

In the Settings/Display/TV Resolutions, uncheck every resolution except 1080P. 1080P needs to be the ONLY resolution checked.

Setting it up that way, I get HD on my HDMI output for my main TV, plus I also see output on the S-Video (what I have going to my PC-TV card in another room) and I no longer get the nag screen.

Also have Settings/Display/Video/Native set to Off.

Seems like it's working OK - and I don't see the nag screen anymore on my s-video connection.

This work for anyone else?


----------



## squawk

JohnDG said:


> All I can give you is my own experience. Smart Search stopped working soon after the latest release for me. About three weeks ago I did the "double reset" and Smart Search has not had any problems since that time.
> 
> Note that you need to let the first reset finish to completion (start displaying a channel broadcast) before you do the second one. And you do not need to use the RBR: reset from the menu selection worked for me.jdg


Thanks for the feedback. Issue I wish to clear up is that by "useless" I did not mean the Smart Search was not working completely, but rather it seems to not identify programming in a search that is clearly marked in the guide. Hence, one cannot rely upon the search results, rendering such search feature "useless."

I may nevertheless do a double reset, particularly given what happened last evening. Was out last night. Turned on TV this AM. Found Yankees v Rays recorded @ 4 PM (PDT), but also had 2 programs recorded with same "Yankees @ Rays" title @ 10 PM on Channel 4 (KNBC) & Channel 7 (KABC), each for 1 hour, 3 min. Channel 4 was actually Law & Order; Channel 7 was movie Ten Commandments. So why did DVR record this content?

Given above, double reset may be worth a try. Got nothing to lose. Above glitch just underscores why this HD UI has really screwed up many subs machines. I had none of these problems before this update. And I think the comments of other subs having problems, coming out of the woodwork following my comments here, support my hypothesis.

Bottom line, DirecTV needs to fix these problems quickly, either with a fix, or an option for the sub to revert back to the old UI. I could give @ [email protected]#$ about a HD GUI, or Pandora. There's nothing in this new UI that I consider a positive. It has only destroyed my user experience & deeply lessened my opinion of DirecTV technology. Up to them to restore it. Clock is ticking.


----------



## Vin

dpeters11 said:


> I clear mine every nice in a while, sometimes just because I sometimes can't remember if it's yellow or green first after blue.


I hear ya! I finally figured out a way to remember what the button sequence is....I now think of it as red, red, blue, blue, *Y*ou *G*o! Somehow, this works for me, I just wish the procedure was more effective and longer lasting than it is! :lol:


----------



## looter

"Church AV Guy" said:


> I have the sme problem with my HE22s. I too have to watch the power light to see if the receiver ever "got" the command from the remote.


Me too. ;(


----------



## RACJ2

My HR22 and HR34 are working as good or better then ever on the HD GUI. My HR22 is a bit slow to bring up the menu or guide, about 3 to 4 seconds. My HR34 brings them up almost immediately. When keying in channel numbers on either DVR, the only issue is when I'm on a channel with score guide. If you change channels and immediately try to enter another channel #, it doesn't respond or misses key strokes. If I change a channel, hit exit to disable score guide, it recognizes all numbers I enter and is quick. On channels w/o score guide, both DVR's are recognizing channel numbers and responding quickly.

Although a couple months ago, I replaced an HR22 with the HR34, because it was driving me crazy. It started rebooting all the time, missed recordings and was sluggish to respond to the remote. All diagnostics showed it was fine, but I was ready to beat it with a sledge hammer. Thankfully, I did get them to give me an HR34 at N/C, just had to turn in the HR22 and go back on a 2yr commitment.


----------



## jimstick

I have two HR20-700's. I too have experienced a major slowdown in response since the HDGUI with both my boxes.

Also, I have noticed that when I am watching a program either live or recorded from a non HD channel (particularly H2) and I have the format set to "CROP", when I FF or REW, the format changes to letterbox, although it still shows CROP when you press the format button, and you have to cycle all the way through the four formats to get back to CROP and then it shows the picture correctly again, until the next FF or REW and you have to do it all over again. Everytime. Both boxes. One is hooked up to 42" plasma HD via HDMI and the other to an SD CRT via composite. Started after the HDGUI.

Often times as well, when I set the format to CROP, it will zoom considerably more than it should, stretching the picture well outside the limits of the screen. Then you have to play around with the resolutions to get it to work right. Just since the HDGUI.

I, for one, wish they would have left it the way it was before the HDGUI, since I also would like to use both HD and SD outputs at the same time from the same box. Pain in the arse. I have to reboot constantly to get my WHDVR to work right, too.


----------



## jes

*HR20-100
Firmware:* 0x059e
*Report:* 20120417-220B
While checking signal strength...
Looked through all signal strength screens for Tuner 1 w/o problem. When I came back around to Sat. 101° and switched to Tuner 2, it kicked me out to the Sat & Antenna menu. I reentered and selected Tuner 2 again. It ran through 1-16 and then locked up with black screen. After a long time I had 3 LEDs come on flashing on the ring, every other one, not a spinning ring, then a spontaneous reboot. 
Report sent after reboot...


----------



## Rtm

HR24-100 audio dropouts over optical with Dolby Digital on, on HD channels? When rewinding the dropouts aren't there?


----------



## bpratt

I wanted to record the new show "VEEP". I did a search on one of my HR21-700s and got 12 1/2 pages of VEEP shows. Since there was a conflict on that DVR, I did a search on the other one and only got 4 pages of VEEP shows. Both DVRs are set up exactly the same, but the second one did not show several of the channels the first one did. There was no listing in the search for channel 501, however, when I looked at the guide, VEEP did show for channel 501.

Both guides were complete for about 14 days, but search is not working properly on one of them. I did two restarts within a 30 minute period so the guide would rebuild, so it will be a day or two before I can try the search again.


----------



## StephenT

Yes, D* really needs to fix the search issues. It was really bugging me, but I got an iPad recently and started using the D* app to search for shows and set recordings since I can pick any DVR in my house. So much better and faster than on the DVRs themselves, plus I don't have to change rooms if I want it on a particular DVR. I'll probably never use an actual DVR to set a recording again.

Doesn't mean D* shouldn't fix this search thing though.


----------



## Laxguy

StephenT said:


> Yes, D* really needs to fix the search issues. It was really bugging me, but I got an iPad recently and started using the D* app to search for shows and set recordings since I can pick any DVR in my house. So much better and faster than on the DVRs themselves, plus I don't have to change rooms if I want it on a particular DVR. I'll probably never use an actual DVR to set a recording again.
> 
> Doesn't mean D* shouldn't fix this search thing though.


RE: recording from iPad- a fine feature indeed, and the iPad app rocks. But it won't tell you-at least it won't tell me!- if the recording won't conflict with others already set, as an MRV'ed one will.

I suspect that if we ever get full IP management, that will be a part of it.


----------



## Rtm

StephenT said:


> Yes, D* really needs to fix the search issues. It was really bugging me, but I got an iPad recently and started using the D* app to search for shows and set recordings since I can pick any DVR in my house. So much better and faster than on the DVRs themselves, plus I don't have to change rooms if I want it on a particular DVR. I'll probably never use an actual DVR to set a recording again.
> 
> Doesn't mean D* shouldn't fix this search thing though.


Sadly it doesn't tell you if their is a conflict though


----------



## Laxguy

Rtm said:


> Sadly it doesn't tell you if their is a conflict though


Well, it most certainly doesn't, but was I not clear in my post immediately preceding?

My other point is that full IP control should provide that, when, if, and as that's implemented.


----------



## squawk

I just pull out the LA Times sports section and schedule recordings of Lakers game based upon what they publish. DirecTV's search feature is completely useless. It is unreliable,; it cannot identify certain sports programming. So, it's best to search elsewhere. The guide itself can't even identify which teams are playing in playoff spots when such info has been available for a few days. 
Last evening, called customer service to address TV apps for "My Teams" no longer providing timely data, if at all. First thing rep does, without asking me or notification, is reset my DVR. Needless to say, I lost the first 35 minutes of both programs.

Gotta wonder what the heck is going with this company.


----------



## jacinkcmo

Just discovered my H21-200 got a new software update yesterday morning and it restored trick play while in the pig (admittedly on this non-dvr model it just means being able to use prev channel while in the guide - but I used that alot.) Now if they can just get it to my HR23-700!


----------



## inkahauts

"jacinkcmo" said:


> Just discovered my H21-200 got a new software update yesterday morning and it restored trick play while in the pig (admittedly on this non-dvr model it just means being able to use prev channel while in the guide - but I used that alot.) Now if they can just get it to my HR23-700!


Prev should work but trick play will not. It will come to all hrs.


----------



## jacinkcmo

jacinkcmo said:


> Just discovered my H21-200 got a new software update yesterday morning and it restored trick play while in the pig (admittedly on this non-dvr model it just means being able to use prev channel while in the guide - but I used that alot.) Now if they can just get it to my HR23-700!


A week later and another update came thru....this time once again disabling the prev channel function while in the guide. Great job DTV!


----------



## The Merg

*R22-100* 0x59E (Client)
*HR24-100* 0x59E (Server)

*Issue: Client PlayList Not Updating*
Watched an episode of Awake on the HR24 tonight, deleted it, and went upstairs around 2120 hrs. When I pulled up the PlayList on the R22, it did not have Once Upon A Time that had recorded on the HR24 at 2000 hrs although it did still show Awake. I could pull up the PlayList on my iPad and see Once Upon A Time there, but when I tried to play it on the TV with the R22 attached, I received the playback failed message. When viewed on the HR24, the PlayList was correct and I could play the show without issue. On the R22, if I tried to play the episode of Awake that was still listed, I received the playback failed message.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

Just as a follow-up...

I watched a show that was recorded on the R22. When finished, I deleted it, and the PlayList was refreshed and at that point displayed correctly.

- Merg


----------

